# 

## jendrulakowalski

Cześć.
Andrzej mam na imię. Ruszam w kwietniu, wszystkie papierkowe sprawy już mam.
Forumowicz Netbit napisał gdzieś że mało osób opisuje swoje samotne boje w dzienniku.
Więc uległem i stwierdziłem że takowy zaprowadzę. Będzie to raczej fotorelacja bo do pisarstwa mam dwie lewe ręce.
Fotorelacja będzie długa, bo i dom duży i planuje go dość długo budować. 

W zasadzie samotny bój zacząłem już w fazie projektowania, bo domek zaprojektowałem w całości sam. Oprócz wyliczeń żelaza, belek, przekrojów elementów dachu.

Trochę o technologi:
- mur fundamentowy trójwarstwowy, wysoki cokół ze względu na 
- ściana trójwarstwowa - grupa silikaty, wełna, cegła kraśnicka
- garaż - jopek poromur + okładzina kamienna
- pełne piętro
- brak piwnicy
- mały strych nieocieplony
- strop pierwszy - monolit, drugi - drewniany
- ogrzewania : miał, ekogroszek, podłogowe wszędzie
- wentylacja mechaniczna + ggwc







Za opinie i komentarze będę bardzo wdzięczny.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jendrulakowalski

A tak w ogóle to podoba się komuś taka prosta forma odbiegająca zupełnie od królującego niepodzielnie małego dworku  :Confused:

----------


## Elfir

Miał być wzorowany na włoskich domach? 

Dlaczego okno tarasowe jest niższe od sąsiednich?

Jeśli zamierzasz zachowąc łuk przy wejściu dobrze byłoby go powtórzyć w nadprożach okien, bo teraz to wygląda przypadkowo. We wloskich domach sa okiennice zewnętrzne. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/philipa...9329/lightbox/
Jeśli to rzeczywiście inspiracja Włochami to wybierz albo cegła albo kamień.
Dlatego tak wysoko sadowisz dom nad poziom gruntu?


Szczerze, to dom nie powala architekturą. Wygląda jak gierkowska kostka, którą ktoś chce przerobić. I nie jestem wielbicielką dworków, wręcz przeciwnie.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Tak mi wyszło bo tak mi się prawdę powiedziawszy podoba . Nie wzorowałem się na włoskich domach. Sugerowałeś się dachówką. Będzie mnich mniszka i będzie bardzo podobna jak na zdjęciach. Cegła trochę jaśniejsza, piaskowiec też.
Na działce u mnie stoi 150 letnia oberża. Pierwsza część budynku była z piaskowca. Potem dobudowano z cegły piętro, a później salę. W okolicy mnóstwo było takich domów z cegły i podwaliną z piaskowca i jakieś jeszcze stoją.  Chciałem trochę urozmaicić formę i dodałem okładzinę kamienną na naroża i garaż, dodatkowo piaskowiec oddzielony klinkierem i przemurowanie po środku. Łuk dla urozmaicenia elewacji. No i tak mi się podoba.Nie widziałbym też za bardzo innego pomysłu na schowane wejście. Nie jestem architektem. Chcę wpasować się trochę w istniejący budynek na działce i w otoczenie zabudowane z "kostek".
Tak wysoko sadowię ponieważ teren ten był już raz zalany, dokładnie 17 lat temu. Nie jestem też zwolennikiem wchodzenia do domu z trawnika.
Drzwi tarasowe są niżej ponieważ same okna te duże na dole mają 2,5 na 1,6m.  
Wydaje mi się że dziwnie by wyglądały mając wysokość 2,5m.
Dom z założenia ma być energooszczędny, dlatego od północnej strony tylko 2 okna za którymi jest lasek, pozostałość po mojej wycince.
Garaż jest dosunięty do warstwy elewacyjnej. Tylko ława jest wspólna
Chciałem prostą formę, pełne piętro, wygodę w środku, symetrię z małym przełamaniem elewacji (łuk) i dopasowanie do istniejącej zabudowy na działce oraz energooszczędność.

----------


## kajmanxxl

jeżeli o mój gust chodzi to jestem totalnie na nie, ale to tylko gust, też od początku czyli od projektu robiłem wszystko sam oczywiście do papierków był potrzebny projektant z uprawnieniami który dołożył swoje 5 groszy, niewiele napisałeś o konstrukcji ścian więc trudno się wypowiedzieć ale coś mi się zdaje że ta energooszczędność będzie tylko w marzeniach, liczyłeś ozc?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Nie liczyłem ozc. Nie mam za bardzo czasu. Z chęci do ruszania mózgownicą też już opadłem. 3 miesiące przez zimę robiłem projekt wykonawczy. 
Dom będę oczywiście budował w ekipie 2 osobowej w większości czasu: ja+ojciec, ja +opłacany znajomy.
Ściana fundamentowa: beton, XPX 12cm, beton.
Cokół: bloczki betonowe, XPS 18cm, bloczki betonowe, okładzina kamienna.
Ściana zewnętrzna: grupa silikaty 24cm, 18cm wełna rockton, 3cm pustka, cegła cekobud zendra czerwona.
Podłoga na gruncie: 20cm XPS
Strop parteru : monolityczny
Strop piętra: belki drewniane
Ocieplenie stropu piętra : 45cm Ekofiber - włókno celulozowe
Okna: U=0,7-0,8.
Stryszek nieocieplony.

----------


## Elfir

> No i tak mi się podoba.Nie widziałbym też za bardzo innego pomysłu na schowane wejście. Nie jestem architektem.


Ok. Tobie się podoba. 




> Chciałem prostą formę, pełne piętro, wygodę w środku, symetrię z małym przełamaniem elewacji (łuk) i dopasowanie do istniejącej zabudowy na działce oraz energooszczędność.


Ale profesjonalista zrobiłby to z wyczuciem dla spójności stylistycznej, zasad kompozycji.

Cóż, we wątku "szczyty kiczu" też pokazujemy zdjęcia domów, które podobały się najwyraźniej swoim właścicielom  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Jakieś 6 lat temu postanowiłem zrobić sobie warsztat.
Jako że obok domu na działce mam 150 letni budynek z salą 10,5x10,5m wystarczyło posprzątać.
Ale co to za porządki były.
3lata wynosiłem rozbierałem rozcinałem, przekładałem zawartość totalnie zagraconej budy i wyszło z tego 10ton złomu, 100m przestrzennych drewna, kabliska złom elektroniczny, deski, stare okna...słowem wszystko co można znaleźć na przyzwoitym złomowisku.
W między czasie pojawiła się partnerka teraz już małżonka :roll eyes: . 
Plany się pozmieniały: budynek zmodernizuje, starszą część podniosę do pełnego piętra, salę zostawię. Ocieplę, osuszę i będzie git.
Niestety nie dostałem pozwolenia od dróg na lokalizację okien i poszerzenie budynku o ocieplenie.
Nawet dobrze bo jak zacząłem skuwać tynki to mym oczom okazały się kiepskiej jakości mury starej części.








W międzyczasie zabrałem się za rozbiórkę starej stodoły i chlewa.
Zajęło mi to okrągły roczek.
Odzyskałem 12tys cegieł. Fundamenty wykopała koparka.



No i nowy projekt, nauka programu Archicad, kupa literatury za sobą.

W trakcie kolejnego z kolei kryzysiku w stylu : ja pie..le już nie mogę patrzeć na te cegły, dla odmiany zabrałem się za wycinkę lasu modrzewiowego.
Kolejny miesiąc roboty + miesiąc porządki ,koparka do wykopania pni i teren był przygotowany.

Teraz wygląda to tak.














Pozwolenie na budowę już jest. Jeśli ktoś z okolic Mikołowa, Orzesza, Łazisk szuka architekta to mogę na priva podpowiedzieć kogo nie brać.
Jest taki jeden istny który mi przesunął termin budowy o niecały rok.

Choroba mnie dopadła i z bezczynności, oraz po przeczytaniu pewnego postu  Netbita stwierdziłem że założę dziennik. Można komentować ,ganić, chwalić, oceniać. Domek trochę nietypowy jak na polskie realia. Ważne że mi się podoba, żonce....mojemu chomikowi.
Mam nadzieję że jak rzucę się w wir budowlany (bo na razie powoli wychodzę z wiru rozbiórkowo, porządkowo wycinkowego  :roll eyes: ) to nie zapomnę o dzienniku.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Sięgając daleko wzrokiem poza horyzonty myślowe marzy mi się jakiś warsztacik stolarski w tej starej budzie i jako takie odnowienie elewacji, odkrycie i odnowienie piaskowca, remont dachu, jakieś pomieszczenia pod wynajem, balwierz, tudzież cyrulik, akuszerka...jak to na wsi polskiej, zagroda dla koni, pijalnia dla tubylców. Ale to może za 10lat, albo i w ogóle..a może zostanę oberżystą..któż to wie

----------


## cefas

No i to jest to, człowiek ma ideę. Bardzo mi się podobają twoje plany na przyszłość  :smile: 

Garaż wygląda genialnie, sam się teraz zastanawiam czy elewacji na garażu nie zrobić kamieniem i na wykuszach.

Dom też ma w sobie to coś, mnie urzeka ale kolorystyka całkiem nie dla mnie.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzięki  :smile: 
Trochę mam paskudny nastrój bo zamiast trzaskać szalunki to siedze i kaszle i czas mi przez palce ucieka, no i te dwa pierwsze posty od razu na nie...
"Ja sie staram Pani profesor, ale nie mogę za siebie" :wink: 
Kolorystyka będzie trochę jaśniejsza.
Cegła mniej więcej taka:

Dachówka taka:


Więcej dachówki:
http://www.ceramicamazarron.com/inde...search=Buscar:

http://www.ceramicamazarron.com/inde...ta-11/harmonie

Piaskowiec tani polski :długopole

----------


## cefas

Dachówka prezentuje się zajefajnie, cegła typowa czerwona a nie myślałeś odwrotnie zrobić z cegłą i kamieniem tzn. tak jak na zdjęciu w którym pokazałeś dachówkę. 

Wtedy łuk z cegły, narożniki, sklepienia, fundament itp?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Jakoś tego nawet nie brałem pod rozwagę ponieważ koszt wykonania i materiału byłby powalający. Sam nie byłbym w stanie tego zrobić.Cegłę wymuruje.
Bawić się łupanką i zachować przerwę 3cm minimum dla wentylacji wełny - nie dał bym rady. W grę wchodziła by wtedy zupełnie inna konstrukcja ściany.
Np. porotherm 44cm i obmurowanie łupanką.
Naroża będą murowane z cegły rozbiórkowej i oklejone płytami 3-4cm łupanymi.
Cegła jest trochę myląca na zdjęciach. Tak naprawdę ma bardziej odcień wpadający w róż i jest jaśniejsza ale tylko trochę. 

Z kolei dachówka jest bardziej kremowa niż rożowo-szaro-zielonkawa.

----------


## Draagon

Witam.
Fajnie, że masz pasję.
Też samemu robiłem projekt - ala "kurnikowy dworek" Ma być przede wszystkim funkcjonalny.
Co się tyczy twojej dachówki - w pełnym świetle słońca - wygląda zajefajnie - ale myślałeś może jak się będzie prezentować w pochmurne dni ? Takie jak ta plucha za oknem dzisiaj ? Żeby cię nie przygnębiało za bardzo.
Tak poza tym wydaje mi się że przy tym kącie dachu to dachówka taka się nie nadaje - musi być o ile dobrze pamiętam w naszych warunkach minimum 35' kąt nachylenia dachu dla dachówki. A u Ciebie wygląda na jakieś 20' ?? W suchej italii to by przeszło - ale u nas jak ci deszcz zacznie zacinać... 

Ps.
Doczytałem.
Dachówka może być od 18' -22' - poniżej tej wartości zalecane jest pełne deskowanie i opapowanie dachu.
Tak odnośnie ujęć domu - zrób sobie widok z wysokości  160-180cm od gruntu na bryłę domu - ciekawe czy widoczny będzie dach z perspektywy dorosłego człowieka.

Jeszcze tak patrząc na jedno ze zdjęć gdzie masz ścianę z cegły obrosniętą bluszczem ?
Bardzo fajnie się to prezentuje - tak powoli przekonuję się do twojej idei nawet z tą dachówką - jak bluszcz + dachówka.. hmm może być inspirujące  :smile: 

Powodzenia i dużo samozaparcia Ci Życzę !

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Cześć
Jak będę miał trochę czasu opiszę moje boje z tą dachówką.
Ale tak:
- dach - 25st
- garaż- 18st
- taras- 12st
Wszędzie pełne deskowania plus papa.
Perspektywy robiłem różne wszystko fajnie widać  :smile: 
Działka jest niżej jak droga o ok 90cm od północnej strony.
Za domkiem od strony północnej las jak na zdjęciach.
Jak kogoś interesowała by taka dachówka mam kilkanaście - kilkadziesiąt instrukcji folderów katalogów dachówek z całej europy, instrukcje kładzenia w stanach, dużo ciekawych informacji.
Ja mogę tylko powiedzieć że udało mi się znaleźć dachówkę mnich mniszkę która spełnia najważniejsze dla mnie kryteria:
- cena
- łatwość montażu (bez ogromnej ilości spinek)
- wygląd
Ja mam tą dachówkę u siebie tylko w wersji zakładkowej i prezentuje się pięknie.
Lekki ( może bardziej niż lekki  :smile:  ) nalot mchu, kremowy kolor  :roll eyes: 
Zauważyłem że masz różne grubości bloczka fundamentowego, producenci mają taki rozrzut?
Z tym bluszczem to trochę spierdzieliłem.
Miałem zamiar odnawiać elewacje i zanim otrzymałem odmowę od zarządu dróg go podciąłem.
Teraz jest martwy  :oops:  . Same suche gałęzie są na ścianach...

Tak czytam Twój wątek i .....okradli Cie.
Współczuje. 
Ja mam to szczęście że mieszkam obok budowy u rodziców.
Wszystkie narzędzia chowam w domu.

Tak a propo pytanie do tych co z cegły elewacyjnej murowali, przepis na zaprawę białą?
Mam na szarą: cem, wap, pias  - 1:3:7 cement kl1 32,5
Próbował ktoś z białym cementem np: 1:2:6   cemen 52,5 (np aalborg) np?

----------


## Draagon

Co do dachówki to byłbym zainteresowany osobiście  :smile: 
Chętnie się dowiem co i jak - na razie skłaniam się ku creatonowi.
Jak możesz to podaj namiary gdzie tanio i dobrze można kupić...

A co do kradzieży... podobno każdy musi to przejść na budowie...
A tłumaczenia policjantów... że w szczerym polu itp itd... ciekawe co by powiedzieli mojej koleżance której mieszkanie okradli między godz. 16 a 17 w wieżowcu.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Trudno się mówi, trzeba uderzyć się w twarz i brnąć dalej do przodu.

Dachówki francuskie: (najdroższe)
- IMERYS TOITURE
- TERREAL

Dachówki włoskie (cenowo po środku)
- COTTO POSSAGNO
- SAN MARCO
- PICA INDUSTRIE
- CEPRANO COPERTURE (świetna dachówka coppotech: zakładkowa certyfikat na mrozoodporność E300)
- FBM
- VARDANEGA

Dachówki hiszpańskie (najtańsze)
- LA ESCANDELLA ( można kupić bezpośrednio od producenta, cennik podeślą + 40% rabat, E150 - gwarancja 35 lat)
- CERAMICAS MAZARRON ( z mojego rozeznania - najtańsza mnich mniszka , E150, gwarancja 35lat)
- TEJAS BORJA  (bardzo bogata paleta - różne mrozoodporności)
- LA OLIVA (mrozoodporność tylko C50 - nie brać)

Dystrybutorzy:
www.zamarat.pl - imerys toiture (przedstawicie na Polskę, ceny z kosmosu)
www.dachyrustykalne.pl
www.dim-pol.pl - imerys toiture
www.dachplus.pl - imerys toriture
sklep.dom-marzeń.eu : ceprano coperture, fbm, cottosenese, pica, cotto possagno, mazarron, vardanega, tejas borja
www.anselmo.pl (bardzo drogo) :terreal, san marco
www.ceramikadach.pl : cottopossagno, pica, ceprano coperture, san marco, terreal
www.ekbud.com.pl - imerys toiture
www.orlikowscy.com.pl - j.w.
www.akces.info.pl - cotto possagno
www.markas.co - j.w.
www.muragtm.pl - j.w.
dachiklinkier.com - j.w.
www.semex.kraków.pl - pica
www.anbud.pl - la escandella
www.bupol.net - mazarron, la oliva

To by było chyba na tyle.
Jeśli chodzi o ceny to największy wpływ ma transport. Z Hiszpanii to niestety 2800Euro netto za tira w niskim sezonie czyli maj-październik.
Chyba że mały domek i wychodzi powiedzmy pół tira to można próbować robić transport łączony.
Napewno mogę polecić BUPOL i SKLEP.DOM-MARZEN.EU.

Z dachówek które mnie interesowały to
La escandella : teja mixta, teja curva T5
Mazarron: teja mixta, teja curva 50
Ceprano Coperture : Coppotech
San Marco : Coppo Veneto 50

Najważniejsze to mrozoodporność E150 i gwarancja 30lat.
W wycenie prosić o zawarcie transportu na budowę.

W linku taka mała paczka z różnymi informacjami. (cennik mazarone - dystrybutorski, po takiej cenie nie kupisz, cennik La escandella można odjąć 40%)
http://przeklej.net/file_details/67409.html

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Wstępna aranżacja
PARTER:
[IMG][/IMG]
PIĘTRO:


Co mógł bym zrobić lepiej??
Napewno kibelek na dole.
Mi nie przeszkadza ale gościom może.
Od razu mi się przypomina film "Nic śmiesznego" i latający do kibla Cezary Pazura :oops: 

Możliwe że zrobię w przedsionku podejście. Jak będzie trzeba to zrobi się z karton gipsów dosłownie mikroskopijny kibelek. Nadproże walnę na całą szerokość przedsionka i chwyce do wieńca. Tak że w razie czego wybić otwór to będzie pestka.
Jak na razie pozostaje tak jak jest.

----------


## Draagon

Wiem, że o gustach się nie dyskutuje - notabene bryła twojego domku bardzo spodobała się mojej żonie - cyt " alle ładny - jest zarąbisty..."
Ja odnośnie układu pomieszczeń.
Na parterze masz bardzo duży korytarz - kuchnia po prawej, salon po lewej.. a korytarz pośrodku - niby wygląda jak belka nadprożowa przy tej kanapie w salonie, więc wnioskuję że nie będzie tam ściany ? ( jeżeli się nie mylę to ta narożna kanapa wprowadza w błąd  :smile:  )
A kibelek może byś wmontował w to olbrzymie pomieszczenie wiatrołapu ?
A jakie pomieszczenie jest nad korytarzem na poddaszu przy wiacie ? Pralnia ? Jeżeli tak to takie mieszane odczucia - z jednej strony łazienki blisko i brudne ciuchy fru do pralki - z  drugiej - latem można by pranie wywiesić na zewnątrz - a targać mokre z góry na dół - no przerypane - ale może będziesz miał od razu suszarkę w pralni  :smile: 
A czym będziesz ogrzewał ? Wnioskuję że przy garażu będziesz miał kotłownię - tylko na boga co tam robi stół ?  :smile:  No chyba że pompa ciepła - a jeżeli tak to bym przy niej zrobił pralnię i może jakiś zsyp z łazienki ?

----------


## Draagon

Sprawdź sobie jeszcze wysokość spocznika na schodach - pod nim masz wejście do pokoju - może okazać się za niski spocznik by się "przeciskać" pod nim 
chyba że pokój zrobisz na wysokości wejścia do garażu - to wtedy schody z garażu musisz też jakoś dodać.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Kurcze jak tak teraz patrzę to rzeczywiście wygląda to jak stolik  :big grin: 
Trochę ta aranżacja myli ponieważ architektka sobie wklejała co jej wyobraźnia podpowiedziała (nie wiem jakie napary piła  :smile:  - nadal poszukuję receptury bo widziałem że były dobre - miałem z nimi niezłe przeboje.
W salonie jest belka. Ja bym chciał dać w lewym dolnym rogu salonu jakiś stół  no i kanapa i telewizorek po prawej stronie. (ale w innym ukłądzie niż w aranżacji.
Wiatrołap będzie pomniejszony z lewej i prawej garderobą szerokości 1m, także z szerokośc 4m zrobi się 2m i tam bym gdzieś chciał ewentualnie gdyby było trzeba zrobić miejsce na kibelek.
Można powiedzieć że salon i korytarz tworzą całość otwartą przestrzeń o wysokości 3m. Reszta 2,7m.
W salonie po obrysie zewnętrznym obniżony i podświetlony sufit z płyt g-k.
W przestrzeni -pod sufitem : kanały wentylacji mechanicznej, elektryka, cwu.
Spocznik jest wporzo  :smile: .
Z tą pralnią...masz racje w lecie można wieszać na dworze.
Jakoś nie pomyślałem o tym ponieważ u mnie w domu rodzinnym gdzie nadal mieszkam pranie nosi się do nieocieplonego strychu.
Ten stół w kotłowni to wg architektki kocioł. Musi się tam pomieścić kocioł (ekogroszek miał-  tłokowy), rekuperator, bufor 2000-3000litry, bojler cwu, ewentualnie powietrzna pompa ciepła - taka mała do wody - komin ma 5 kanałów - dymny, wentylacja grawitacyjna - garaż, grawitacyjna - kotłownia, wydechowy rekuperator, wydechowy pompa ciepła. Na razie wogóle o pompie nie myśle, ale przygotowane jak by co będzie.

----------


## jendrulakowalski



----------


## Draagon

Wiesz co - czegoś nie czaję.
Korytarz masz 3m czy 2,7m wysokości ?
Jeżeli schody będziesz miał 17,5cm to spocznik ci wejdzie - 13 stopni - ale licząc dalej to wychodzi 312cm - chyba że te ponadnormatywne cm to ocieplenie na podłodze.
Ja się na wentylacji mechanicznej nie znam - twoje pieniądze ,twój dom - ale po co ci komin dla rekuperatora ? On działa na prąd i "cug" mu nie jest raczej potrzebny.
To samo tyczy się kotłowni grawitacyjnej - dzisiaj bez prundu nie pojedziesz. Sam masz piec z podajnikiem - niby awaryjnie będziesz mógł napalić jak ci prądu braknie, ale przy tych nowoczesnych piecach to bardziej wypadałoby zwrócić uwagę na to "niby".
I przemyśl to jeszcze raz - masz piec, kominy, reku, bufor.. każde w swoim założeniu słuszne... ale po co ci taki zestaw 3 w 1 ? Albo piec i bufor , albo reku i pompa ciepła - życia ci nie starczy by tego wszystkiego używać.
Ja wiem, że to pasja tworzenia - i ta euforia - "będę budował SWÓJ dom", ale zobaczysz jak w trakcie budowy pieniądze topnieją szybko, więc przemyśl to dokładnie.
Gdybym był na twoim miejscu - to w kotłowni zrobiłbym zwykłego " śmieciucha" i do tego zastosował bufor w połączeniu z grzejnikami i układem grawitacyjnym.
Dlaczego ? Sam pisałeś, że jakby nie patrząc mieszkasz na terenach powodziowych, odpukać - ale jak "wielka woda" zagości w twoje progi to szlag ci trafi ten nowoczesny piec, pompę ciepła itp., biorąc pod uwagę że będziesz miał to wszystko na wysokości podłogi w garażu

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Może trochę nie dopisałem.
Korytarz tak samo 300cm.
Piec z podajnikiem z dodatkowym rusztem, do palenia byle czego. ( większe drewno sobie zostawiam i palę nim w tym starym budynku jak coś robię)
Bufor - bezwzględnie, mocno ocieplony, palę na pełnej sprawności, grzeje bufor na maksa i przełączam na podtrzymanie.
Układu grawitacyjnego nie będę mieć ponieważ wszędzie dam ogrzewanie płaszczyznowe ( jedynie w łazienkach po jakimś grzejniku)
Ani rekuperatorowi ani ewentualnej pompie cug nie jest potrzebny. Ale chcę aby wylot był w przewodzie wentylacyjnym kominowym.
Przerwy w dostawie prądu zdarzają się owszem, ale przy tak ogromnej bezwładności budynku wystarczy reku wyłączyć albo dać na minimum.
Gorzej wtedy z cwu.
Rekuperator bezwględnie - to jest jeden z fundamentów domu energooszczędnego. Do tego w przyszłości dam GGWC.
Źlę zrozumiałeś idee pompy. Ona może będzie kiedyś tam w przyszłości. Na razie o tym nie myślę. I będzie to mała pompa powietrzna ( takie zaczynają się od 6000-7000zł) tylko do wody w okresie letnim.
Bufor - po taniu , pospawany z jakichś kręgów. Dlatego takie szerokie wejście do kotłowni.
Na razie skupiam się na zwykłym tłokowcu i reku.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

A teraz pytanie dla wszystkich: 
Jak wykonać energooszczędny fundament w połączeniu ze ścianą trójwarstwową.
- Wylać płytę z ostrogami - no ale będzie mostek termiczny i to spory.
- Wykonać zwykłe ławy i ocieplić - standardowo - no ale nie ma podparcia dla ciężkiej cegły, kamienia (jak u mnie)
- No to zrobić fundament trójwarstwowy - A dało by się jeszcze bardziej energooszczędnie?
Ano dało by się. Trzeba ocieplić również od wewnątrz:

http://www.steinbacher.pl/asp_servic...szczednych.pdf

Wobec czego taki oto mam fundament 


Klika wyjaśnień.
Do poziomu zero jest tylko styropian XPS i beton W8, żadnych pap i lepików. Dlatego że okresowo może się znajdować do połowy w wodzie.
Od strony zewnętrznej jest tyle betonu ponieważ wynika to z konieczności podparcia elewacji. Druga sprawa, taniej jest dać więcej betonu i mniej styropianu (XPS) niż odwrotnie. Oszczędność ze zmniejszenia grubości monolitu podpierającego elewację i chroniącego XPS to jakieś 3m3 betonu.
Dlatego zostawiam tak grubo jak jest.
Będą jeszcze słupy od ławy do dodatkowego wieńca w miejscach krzyżowania się ścian i w narożach.

Dodatkowo między poduszką pod ławe a ławą warstwa poślizgowa w postaci folii 2 razy, najbezpieczniejsza jest papa ale dałem sobie spokój.
Niestety mam wątpliwą przyjemność posiadania działki która za kilkanaście, kilkadziesiąt lat może być podjechana przez kopalnie. 
Mr. Kulczyk ponoć już dostał koncesję na odwierty i interesuje się (bardzo dobrymi zresztą) pokładami węgla w sąsiedztwie mojej działki.
Ściany (eksploatacyjne) po 3m duże, a więc i duże deformacje terenu. Oby nie za mojego żywota.

Silikaty mimo że przeznaczone na klej bez pionowej spoiny będą murowane na typowej zaprawie cementowo wapiennej ze spoinami pionowymi.
Ponoć silikaty to najlepszy materiał na tereny górnicze. A i jak dotąd nie ma nic lepszego jak elastyczna , bardziej szczelna ( i dyfuzyjna dla pary wodnej)
zaprawa cementowo wapienna.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Sam zbudowałem swój dom (szkieletowy) od podstaw. Murarz wykonał komin, oblicówkę i tynk zewnętrzny do tego elektryk  i hydraulik. Teraz wszystkie przeróbki robię już sam. Aktualnie kapitalny remont łazienki. Życzę Ci powodzenia i wytrwałości a satysfakcja murowana. Jak byś miał jakieś problemy z dachem chętnie pomogę. Twój dom bardzo mi się podoba, rozjaśniłbym bym tylko elementy elewacji. No i zastanów się nad rozmieszczeniem rur spustowych rynien bo to też elementy elewacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

:smile: . Dzięki za wsparcie. Tym bardziej takiego fachowca jak Ty - niewiele jest ludzi którzy za darmo dzielą się fachową wiedzą - bardzo to cenię.
Elewacja będzie jaśniejsza. Z dachem napewno będę miał wiele pytań. Jestem na etapie projektu wykonawczego wszystkich elementów dachu.
Żeby tylko zdrowie dopisało to domek w 3 lata powinien stanąć  :smile: .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Rozumiem, że jak skończysz to jakieś małe piwko postawisz??? :yes: czy :no: ? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## o_c

> A teraz pytanie dla wszystkich: 
> Jak wykonać energooszczędny fundament w połączeniu ze ścianą trójwarstwową.


Piwnica na płycie fundamentowej, osobny fundament dla ściany osłonowej.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> Rozumiem, że jak skończysz to jakieś małe piwko postawisz???czy? Pozdrawiam.


 :yes:  - no dyć przeca  :smile: 




> Piwnica na płycie fundamentowej, osobny fundament dla ściany osłonowej.


Ale ja nie mam piwnicy - grunt wysadzinowy (zapylone piaski)

----------


## o_c

A to przepraszam, za dużo tu wszystkiego, zaczyna mi się nieco mylić.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Oj nic nie szkodzi  :smile: . Luzik :cool: 
Czekając na pogodę wklejam sobie różne dachy w przyklejonym wątku o dachówkach.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...4%99cia/page83

----------


## artur.tc

Witam "sąsiada"! Tak po tym Kulczyku sądząc...  :wink: 
Osobiście w perspektywie szkód górniczych budowałbym płytę żelbetową zamiast tradycyjnego fundamentu, ale to tylko wtedy gdy ściana będzie dwuwarstwowa i np płytki elewacyjne klejone na ociepleniu. W takim przypadku jeśli mają być trzy warstwy to chyba tylko tradycyjny fundament, czyli takie rozwiązanie jak pokazałeś. Możnaby się zastanowić na dodatkowym ociepleniu fundamentu z XPS. Wyobrażam sobie to tak, że ławy wylewasz w szalunku traconym z XPS-a. No i dodatkowo ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych od zewnątrz o którym piszesz.
Masz jakiś harmonogram? Kiedy start itd?
Właśnie znalazłem podobny budynek przeznaczony do rozbiórki/wyburzenia jak u ciebie z tym że większy. Zastanawiam się czy ma sens czyszczenie tej cegły. Ty masz już doświadczenie - możesz zerknąć w tej sprawie do mojego DB? Byłbym wdzięczny za uwagi.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

:welcome: 
Witam w progach  :smile: 
Zerknąłem. Po wyglądzie waszego domu od razu rzuca się energooszczędna bryła. Jedna sprawa mnie zastanawia. Mianowicie ogniomurki - to duży mostek który trzeba okleić styropianem. Jeśli chodzi o szalunek tracony dla ławy to nie ma ciągłości ocieplenia w przypadku ściany trójwarstwowej.
Zresztą ława na styropianie mnie jakoś odstręcza - co innego płyta gdzie obciążenia są w miarę równo rozłożone. U mnie XPS jest oblany betonem - jedynie od wewnątrz będzie zasypany piachem. 
Co do cegły. 
Gdybym miał jeszcze raz rozbierać samemu 25-30tys cegieł...NIGDY W ŻYCIU.
Cały budynek począwszy od dachu zupełnie sam rozebrałem - jedynie kopara wykopała fundamenty. Nadgarstek do końca życia mam nieco zdewastowany ponieważ czyściłem siekierką również cegły murowane z dodatkiem cementu.
Cegła z której był zbudowany to mikołowska i żorska - jedna w wymiarze 24-25 na 11,5-12 ,druga przedwojenny rozmiar 27 na 13.
Ta większa była gorszej jakości. 
Dobra cegła ma "klang". Młotek się od niej odbija, nie zarysujesz jej głęboko. Jest trudno ścieralna. Po rozbiciu czuć że można się pociąć na krawędziach. Ciężko w palcach odłupać krawędź po rozbiciu. Przekrój jest zwarty - nie wykruszają się drobinki kwarcu. Co da się również zauważyć cegły mocniejsze wpadają odcieniem bardziej w róż, słabsze w pomarańcz (ale nie porównywać lica tylko górę albo spód po oczyszczeniu)
Ciężko to opisać - trzeba trochę tych cegieł przerzucić żeby wiedzieć która jest dobra.
Ja rozbierałem cały rok i niestety nie szło to momentami za szybko - w chlewie był tynk cementowo wapienny który trzymał jak diabli. Im bliżej byłem poziomu zero tym więcej cementu w zaprawie było.
Jeśli ten wasz budynek jest na zaprawie czysto wapiennej to nawet nie trzeba czyścić bo samo odpadnie po uderzeniu.
Kolejna sprawa ekonomiczność całego przedsięwzięcia - cena za 1szt. na m2 muru grubości 25cm wypada ok 100cegieł. 
Na wewnętrzne ściany to się na pewno na da obojętnie jakiej jakości by była - (chyba że jakaś polna niewypalona cegła ale wątpię)
Na ogrodzenie musi być dobrze wypalona = dobrze brzmiąca  :smile: 
Nie wiem co Ci poradzić więcej..

Zresztą nawet jak popatrzysz na zdjęcia stodoły którą rozebrałem zauważysz że jest tam masa jaśniejszych cegieł - te są gorsze - nie nadają się do niczego. No ale budynek był murowany gdzieś ze 50 lat temu. Co innego ten drugi co dalej stoi - ma przeszło 100 lat i każda z niego cegła jest dobra.

----------


## artur.tc

Czyli trudno powiedzieć jak będzie w tym przypadku. Ale twoja odpowiedź bardzo dużo wniosła. Teraz rzeczywiście obejżę jeszcze raz budynek i cegły i dopiero zdecyduję. W ostateczności wszystkie ściany pójdą z silikatów a może tylko niektóre z cegły dla odpicowania wnętrz. Dzięki wielkie.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Odkuj jaką cegiełkę niejedną , wsłuchaj się w nią, ona prawdę Ci powie  :wink:

----------


## wimech

Pięknie pięknie, tylko jedna uwaga- omijać pana Jopka szerokim łukiem. Cena wyrobów niska, tak samo jak jakość. A cegła rozbiórkowa to jest to. Jak się przełoży robociznę czyszczenia na cenę cegły to wychodzi prawie na jedno, ale takiej jakości dzisiaj to chyba tylko klinkier. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Welcome to the jungle.
Zmartwiłeś mnie z tym jopkiem. Mam już zamówiony (i zapłacony) tylko na garaż - za tydzień przyjedzie i ułoży się (niestety nie sam, a z pomocą koparki - dodatkowe koszty). Czytałem że jopek krzywy jak cholera (co mi nie przeszkadza), ale za to dobrze wypalony. Mógłbyś się podzielić doświadczeniami z jopkiem? Co z nim było nie tak?
Wybrałem go ze względu na moduł wysokości który mi odpowiadał 22cm no i zasłyszane opinie że jest dobrze wypalony - mocny.
Jeśli chodzi o cegłę, to znalazłem cegielnie (Kraśnik) której parametry są świetne - z tym że jest krzywa (ale mi to pasuje). Dawniej robiono z niej fundamenty murowane. Jako jedyna badajże cegielnia posiada cegłę w klasie 50 - ręcznie formowaną, i nie mają problemów z marglem. Cena 0,92zł brutto/szt.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Pięknie pięknie, tylko jedna uwaga- omijać pana Jopka szerokim łukiem. Cena wyrobów niska, tak samo jak jakość. A cegła rozbiórkowa to jest to. Jak się przełoży robociznę czyszczenia na cenę cegły to wychodzi prawie na jedno, ale takiej jakości dzisiaj to chyba tylko klinkier. Pozdrawiam.



Proponuje jednak skonsultowac uzycie cegly rozbiorkowej z Kierownikiem Budowy. Generalnie na materialy konstrukcyjne powinno sie miec deklaracje zgodnosci z normami ITB tudziez inny kwitek. Cegla rozbiorkowa moze tez byc rozna. Jess=li jest stara, przedwojenna bedzie mocna, ale pozniejsza moze juz byc nieciekawa. Samo obstukiwanie cegielki to jednak nie wszytsko, moze sobie dzwonic pieknie, a nie miec wystraczajacej wytrzymalosci na sciskanie...

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Potwierdzasz to co napisałem powyżej. A co do rozpoznania dobrej cegły, sam klang nie wystarczy - dla wprawnego ucha i wprawnej ręki - wystarczy  :smile: .
Słaba sucha cegła daje, a jakże, też dzwonienie, ale zupełnie inne- matowe, czasem puste, trzeba ją stłuc, przekrój zobaczyć, palcem po przekroju pomacać.
Wyczuć organoleptycznie - słabą cegłę czuć w ręce od razu. Cóż z tego przykładowo gdy jest ciężka i wydaje się mocna jak można w niej żłobić koryta łyżką i sie maże w palcach.  A na cegłę rozbiórkową to chyba raczej nie ma żadnej normy....chyba że się mylę.
Ja bym się tak nie przejmował normami odnośnie cegły rozbiórkowej, a zamiast kierbuda to bym wolał zatrudnić starego murarza do oceny cegły.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pytanie brzmi czy Kierbud podpisze ci sie w dzienniku jesli z takiej cegly postawisz sciany konstrukcyjne. Moj za wczasu odmowil podpisania sie pod dwoma konstrukcyjnymi slupami jesli bym je postawil z cegly rozbiorkowej... i dobrze sie stalo, bo kupilem na nie piekna recznie formowana cegle  :smile:  Szczegóły w dzienniku.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Właśnie go przeglądam  :smile:  ładne te wianuszki. Ta cegła to pewnie zendra z cegielni hofmanowskiej? Słupy rzecz szczególna. Doczytałem i zgadłem, bardzo ładna cegła i ładnie wymurowana też o niej myślałem jednak hofmanowscy olali mnie próbek nie przesłali no i inna kolorystyka mnie interesowała.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Tak wlasnie, zreszta chyba pisalem skad ona  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## jendrulakowalski

W oczekiwaniu na obniżenie się poziomu wód gruntowych zacząłem robić szalunki i strzemiona.
Szpilki do ściągnięcia szalunków i dystanse:













Druty na strzemiona sobie pociąłem (żonka nie próżnowała - połowę pocięła)









Gotowce do gięcia:



Fi 8 pozaginałem sam bo ciężej idzie. Resztę strzemiona, a jakże by inaczej - żonka będzie giąć w wolnym czasie którego niestety nie jest za dużo.



No i precyzyjny JIG do wygibasów  :cool: 



Panele na szalunki ław oczywiście same się nie porobiły:





Deseczki tnie Tata - ja składam:



A oto stanowisko do składania blatów na lane mury fundamentowe.







No i gotowy blat (wczorajsza robota - zrobić, szablon do wiertania dziurek w kantówce, zrobić szablon do blatów, przenieść kantówke)



Wszystko mam rozplanowane jak puzle. Gotowe ponumerowane blaty i panele na szalunki będą składane wg rysunku:

Ławy



Mur nośny:



Mur osłonowy pod elewację:



Mur fundamentowy garażu:



Wychowany na bajkach Cartoon Networks mogę tylko powiedzieć:
SEE YOU LATER ALLIGATOR :cool:

----------


## hesperius

Imponujace przedsiewziecie  :smile:  Powodzenia w realizacji zamierzen  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzieki :smile: 
Roboty co nie miara. Dzisiaj przychodzi geodeta, nabije naroża. W przyszłym tygodniu poziom wód powinien być wystarczająco niski aby móc zacząć kopać.
Jedynie martwi mnie poziom posadzki. W projekcie mój genialny architekt założył brak możliwości podniesienia terenu, zresztą niczego ze mną nie skonsultował a ja chciałem mieć możliwość nadsypania 15-25cm żeby wyjść z wody i zrobić sobie spadki od domu. Jak geolog nabije mi reper będę wszystko wiedział.
Idę dalej skręcać blaty.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## hesperius

Witaj  :smile: 

Rzucam haslem troche niepewnie - moze drenaz opaskowy sie sprawdzi, jesli podniesienie terenu nie bedzie mozliwe?

Dobrej pracy  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Był geodeta, można spokojnie podnieść, poziom posadzki jest wysoko umieszczony. W piątek kopara przyjeżdża  :smile: .
Jest jeden zonk. Budynek został na mapie umieszczony 4m za blisko. Zostało to poprawione ale nie na rysunku tylko wymiar zamazany korektorem i podany prawiwdłowy. Geodeta twierdzi że zczytuje się położenie budynku z mapy i nie sugeruje naniesionym wymiarowaniem. Od razu pojechałem do architektki i powiedziała mi że geodeta się myli i powinien zczytywać z wymiarowania. Jutro będzie się konsultować ze starostwem i wszystko się wyjaśni. Mam nadzieję że bez konieczności występowania o zmianę w pozwoleniu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> .... W piątek kopara przyjeżdża ...


A ja myślałem, że będziesz kopał sam :roll eyes: . Pozdrawiam :bye: .

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> W oczekiwaniu na obniżenie się poziomu wód gruntowych zacząłem robić szalunki i strzemiona.



obejrzalem foty tego co przygotowales i cisnie mi sie na usta tylko jedno stwierdzenie: kompletny szajbus  :smile: 

oczywiscie bardzo pozytywny. podziwiam twoja dokladnosc, pracowitosc i uporzadkowanie. szczerze zycze zebys wytrwal w tym do konca budowy nie obnizajac standardow  :smile: 

pytanie na koniec (absolutnie nie zlosliwie!!!): czy robiles optymalizacje pretow i desek?  :smile:  troche glupio dzis sie do tego przyznac ale ja mialem prety zoptymalizowane. do tego stopnia ze po realizacji wszytskich zbrojen na budowie pozostal mi 1 metr (JEDEN METR) preta zbrojeniowego fi20 oraz 5 metrow (PIEC METROW) preta zbrojeniowego fi12  :smile: 

Po deskowaniu dachu zostalo nam chyba z 10 desek  :smile:  (z zakupionych 5,5 kubika :smile: )

raz jeszcze powodzenia

----------


## hesperius

Wywoluje do tablicy  :wink:  Co to jest zoptymalizowanie pretow w tym kontekscie? Jak sie je wykonuje?...

Ciesze sie, ze teren mozna podniesc bez przeszkod. Mam nadzieje, ze papierkologia nie potrwa dlugo.
Czekam na dalsze relacje  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

optymalizacja to nic innego jak umiejetny rozkroj materialu aby nie generowac odpadu. ja narysowalem sobie w ACadzie swoje zbrojenia i potem tak dopasowywalem ktore odcinki bede cial z jednego preta (6mb bo tylko takie mialem kupione) zeby odpad byl minimalny (np 20cm z preta). W ten sposob mozesz sobie dokladnie wyliczyc ilosc koniecznego do zakupienia materialu + zapas np 2-3 prety. Oczyiscie jednostkowo zakup nawet 10 pretow na gorke to nie jest jakis olbrzymi wydatek, ale jesli w skali calej budowy kupujesz rzetelnie wyliczone i zoptymalizowane ilosci materialu to mozna na tym troche zaoszczedzic. Po za tym nie masz wstdy zmartwienia z pozostalym, niepotrzebnym juz materialom ktory ci przeszkadza, zawadza i trzeba go przestawiac wiecznie (jesli masz malo miejsca na dzialce...)

----------


## firewall

Te blaty to możesz zacząć produkować przemysłowo. Szacun!

----------


## gandw

Ładna robota, widzę profesjonalne wkrętarki  :big grin:  możliwe że nie doczytałem, jesteś stolarzem? Zastanawia mnie tylko jak będziesz dokładnie wypełniał betonem te rurki po prętach gwintowanych po rozszalowaniu? Żeby Ci tą drogą woda nie podchodziła... Mury fundamentowe będą z żelbetu? Czemu takie rozwiązanie, a nie bardziej popularne bloczki betonowe? Pozdrawiam i powodzenia!

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Witojcie
Ale tu się gwarno zrobiło :smile: 
Mam takie dwa zboczenia : dokładność i profesjonalne narzędzie.
A w drzewie sobie lubię dłubać, ot tak jak jest trochę czasu.
Dzisiaj dzwoniła architektka, całe szczęście że nie muszę przerywać robót. A zrobiła to tak:
Jako że podane wymiary na mapie zagospodarowania są zgodne z tym czego chcę, a jedynie budynek jest wrysowany błędnie, Pani architekt złożyła w urzędzie zmianę do projektu dotyczącą wybrukowanego podjazdu i placu z prawidłowo wrysowanym budynkiem. Żaden się nie zorientuje że chodzi o coś zupełnie innego a ja mogę sobie budować :smile: .
@[email protected]
Optymalizowałem a jakże. W dzisiejszym czasach większość produktów, usług, organizacji działań jest optymalizowanych, więc czemu tego nie wprowadzić na budowę.
Przykładowo z 331 prętów fi 6 na strzemiona zostały mi 4 pokrzywione  :big grin: 
Ja optymalizowałem wszystko do desek 300 i 400cm.
@[email protected]
Wkrętarka i wiertarka bajka. Mogę wkręcać na jednym aku z 10-12godzin  :smile: 
Dzisiaj mi przyszła do kompletu pilarka. Jak będę skakał po dachu z łatami będzie w sam raz.
Tylko jeden minus. Akumulatorówka jest na tyle słaba że deska musi mieć solidne podparcie , trochę urządzenie przekrzywi albo deche i staje bidula jak przeładowany osioł  :tongue: 

Plan na dzisiaj - zrobić ławice. Kończe obiad i ide sprawdzić dokładność niwelatora.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich i dzięki za miłe słowa :bye:

----------


## hesperius

Witaj *jendrula*  :smile: 
Chcialabym miec do czynienia na budowie z takimi osobami jak Ty - dokladnymi i profesjonalnymi. Mam nadzieje, ze tak bedzie  :wink: 

Na razie probuje sie doszktalcic, czytajac posty pozytywnych zapalencow -Twoje i komentatorow  :smile:  Co prawda, polowe slow musze sprawdzac w slowniku, ale ...  :wink: 

*Tomku* Dziekuje za rzeczowe wyjasnienie terminologii  :smile:  Czy mozna komus zlecic przygotowanie takiej optymalizacji?

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## wimech

Jestem pod wrażeniem. Gratuluję. Tylko jedno pytanie-rurki PCV będą dystansami w szalunku, a co z nimi potem?

----------


## am00

Mnie się podoba. Wygląda na przemyślany projekt, w którym nadrzędnym celem jest prostota i użyteczność. Mam wątpliwości tylko czy te ozdobne naroża wpisują się w ten schemat.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Cześć *Hesperius*  :welcome: 
Z tą optymalizacją to nie taka trudna sprawa. Przykładowo masz: (pręty) 12m potrzebujesz:
40,40, 120, 120, 140, 250,270, 400, 450, 700, 1150, 1150 rozpisujesz sobie :
12m - 40,1150
12m - 40-, 1150
12m - 700, 450
......
itd

Dzisiejsza robota:
Rozładowane i schowane 51 rolek papy LEMAR
- 40 rolek Lembit Super Membrana
- 7 rolek Lembit Super P-PYE200 S40 SBS
- 4 rolki Lembit samoprzylepny S30
Mały zonk zamiast papy P-PYE200 S40 SBS przywieźli mi Lembit O plus P-PY200 S40 M - różnica : super jest modyfikowana SBS, O plus jest z dodatkiem modyfikatora SBS. Zorientowałem się jak już było rozładowane i transport pojechał.Jutro wymienią.
Jedna rzecz mnie zaskoczyła. Sądziłem że papy podkładowe są bez posypki. Tylko papa samoprzylepna była bez posypki.

Nie udało mi się zrobić wszystkich ławic. Za słabo miałem zaostrzone paliki i ciężko wchodziły w ziemię. Te co nie były dobite  wyciągnąłem i  bardziej zaostrzyłem.

Sprawdziłem poziom wody gruntowej:
- narożnik zach-płn -69cm
- wsch-płn-85cm
- zach-płd- 87cm
- wsch-płd- 94cm
 :sad: 
Z kopaniem trzeba się więc wstrzymać. W piątek kopara ściągnie tylko ziemie. Niestety.
Czas nie zostanie zmarnowany. Blaty i strzemiona są do roboty i cegła klinkierowa do przycięcia na długość 20cm - coś koło 400szt na cokół.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> Jestem pod wrażeniem. Gratuluję. Tylko jedno pytanie-rurki PCV będą dystansami w szalunku, a co z nimi potem?


Rurki te są karbowane, zostają w betonie. Nie będę ich zaślepiał ponieważ nie będzie na mur oddziaływać przemarzanie. To jest szalunek na mur nośny który zostanie ocieplony a następnie oblany  betonem w8, F150.
@[email protected]
Projektując domek kierowałem się dokładnie tym co napisałeś. Prostota bryły jest również jednym z kryteriów dla domu energooszczędnego. Naroża razem z cegłą są w pełni oddylatowane od ścian elewacyjnych (oprócz narożna sąsiadującego z ceglanym łukiem) . Zostaną zrobione z cegły rozbiórkowej i następnie oklejone kamieniem. Tak nam to do gustu przypadło :smile:

----------


## hesperius

Witaj  :smile: 

Dziekuje za wyjasnienie. Bede sie przygladac Twojej robocie zanim ruszymy ze swoja, majac nadzieje, ze unikniemy przynajmniej kilku wpadek, wynikajacych z braku doswiadczenia i umiejetnosci technicznych... Praca koncepcyjna, zwiazana z budowa domu wydaje sie niemal heroiczna, ale strasznie wciaga... Czy to Twoj pierwszy dom, czy zlapales bakcyla?

A tak na marginesie: piekna ta sciana drzew u Ciebie  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Mam nadzieję że szybko się zazieleni do wysokości 2-3m.
Pierwszy domek i oby ostatni :smile: 
Ławice zrobione i wypoziomowane.

----------


## wimech

Witam. Czy takie dystanse są wzięte pod uwagę w obliczaniu wytrzymałości fundamentu, bo działa to jak karb. Tylko taka uwaga :smile:

----------


## hesperius

:big grin:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> Witam. Czy takie dystanse są wzięte pod uwagę w obliczaniu wytrzymałości fundamentu, bo działa to jak karb. Tylko taka uwaga


 :oops:  Nie wiem. Muszę spytać kierbuda.
Mógłbyś wyjaśnić jak rozkładają się naprężenia, byłbym wdzięczny :smile: .
Jedna sprawa mnie zżera, mianowicie czy papa na dach - podkładowa z posypką Lembit Super Membrana jest dobra. Endrju DobleJu dachowy ekspercie mógłbyś rozwiać me troski :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Muszę przyznać że jest ze mnie gamoń. Człowiek szpera, szuka, dowiaduje się , czyta fachową literaturę i nie wie że papa podkładowa może mieć jak najbardziej - posypkę...

----------


## wimech

Zjawisko karbu jest jednym z najważniejszych czynników wpływających na wytrzymałość elementów. W związku z tym musi być uwzględniana w obliczeniach konstrukcyjnych tych elementów.

Karby - są to znaczne zmiany krzywizn powierzchni ograniczających element konstrukcyjny. Są nimi najczęściej: otwory, podtoczenia, nawiercenia, nacięcia, rysy powierzchniowe, pory, nagłe zmiany przekroju elementu itp.

Wywierają one decydujący wpływ na nierównomierny rozkład naprężeń w przekroju w którym istnieją. W okolicach karbu pojawiają się naprężenia, znacznie przekraczające wartość naprężeń nominalnych. Zjawisko to nazywa się spiętrzeniem naprężeń. Na podstawie podręcznika dla technika mechanika.
 Ale tyczy się to wszystkich materiałów.  Może się trochę wyrychlam, ale w takich przypadkach należy dmuchać na zimne. Niech się wypowie konstruktor, który to liczył.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Papa podkładowa ma drobniutką posypkę żeby się nie skleiła w rolce. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Poległem dzisiaj w walce z wodą. Nawet mi się za bardzo nie chce o tym pisać. Ale napisze, może się komu przyda.
Koparka przyjechała o 15. Jej zadaniem było wykopać dziury za narożami budynku i dodatkowo 2 jak najgłębsze ze wschodniej i zachodniej strony do umieszczenia w nich pompek. Planowałem przez kilka dni , może tydzień ściągać wodę z tych otworów i obniżyć poziom lustra wody gruntowej. Dziury w narożach jako rewizje do pomiaru efektów odwadniania terenu. Po wykopaniu pierwszej dziury od razu w pośpiechu podwiesiłem wirówke bo boki zaczęły się obrywać. Niestety dno szybko się zamuliło i w wężu  zaczął pojawiać się piach. Utrzymanie dna było raczej niemożliwe a pompka stała w bagnie z gliny piachu i wody. Poszedłem w między czasie zobaczyć jak działa druga zresztą już kilkunastoletnia. Nie chciała zabrać ponieważ rozdrabniacz był zabrudzony. Trochę pogrzebałem, podniosłem któryś raz z rzędu pływak i trach. Mały wybuch. Przebicie na kablu z pływaka. Dostałem po oczach jakimiś okruchami i chyba będę musiał się wybrać do okulisty. 
Pływak zamówiony, udało mi się również znaleźć rurę fi600 - 3m kanalizacyjną za 300zł.
Przetnę na pół, zrobię dziury, owinę geomembraną, wsadzę do dziur jak najgłębiej i od razu zasypię. 
Tyle dobrze że napływ wody i obrywanie się brzegów jest na tyle powolne że mam parę minut na włożenie rury od razu po wyjściu łyżki.
Włożę wirówki i będę odwadniał z tydzień.
Tylko 5 blatów przez to zrobiłem...Zamiast trzaskać blaty zmarnowałem całą sobotę.
Rurę i pływak będę miał nie wcześniej jak w czwartek, a podejrzewam że raczej za tydzień w poniedziałek.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A nie lepiej wykopać gdzieś w rogu działki głębszą studnię chłonną i opaską ściągnąć wodę bo inaczej może być to walka z wiatrakami. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

W tym problem że opaska musiała by być ułożona poniżej poziomu lustra wody. Nie bardzo wiem jak ją tam włożyć przy obrywających się brzegach i mulącym dnie. Poziom posadowienia ław jest na wysokości 15cm poniżej poziomu wody gruntowej. Kuzyn - kierbud tak mi doradził - dwie dziury po przeciwległych bokach i odpompowywać wodę przez tydzień dwa. Nadsypać jeszcze wyżej nie chcę ponieważ już od strony lasu będzie nadsypane 40-50cm, a od południowej 10-15cm - więcej nie mogę. Dopłacę do kuriera i rura będzie w czwartek. W sobotę powinna być wkopana. Musi się udać  :smile: .
Na studnię chłonną też nie ma szans - chciałem tak rozsączać ścieki z oczyszczalni biologicznej - geolog wykluczył taką możliwość.

----------


## firewall

Jędrula, a gdzie ty budujesz się? Bo ta woda też mnie gnębi. Rupi80 też narzeka na wodę.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Orzesze. 
Zmieniłem plan. Myślałem nad tym trochę. Poszperałem i znalazłem parę artykułów. Najciekawszy :
http://kierownikbudowy-poznan.pl/bud...na-wodzie.html
Będę robił drenaż. 
Andrzej W. - miałeś rację - jak najbardziej opaska. Z tym że nie studnia chłonna a dwie studzienki z pompkami w moim przypadku.
Kolejność robót:
1. Wykopanie przy ławicach pasa o szerokości ok 1m wokół budynku do poziomu nieco powyżej lustra wody.
2. Wkopanie studzienek.
3. Przywiezienie żwirku.
4. Koparka + minikoparka: praca zespołowa - wykopanie wąskiego dołka na głębokość ok 60 cm poniżej poziomu lustra wody, umieszczenie odcinka rury - powiedzmy 1,5m i natychmiast zasypanie warstwą żwirku, na to piach z wykopu. Może wystarczy jedna koparka z węższą łychą, pogadam z koparkowym. 

Ważne szczegóły :
- Rozciągnąć trzeba sznurek z odpowiednim spadkiem blisko kanału drenarskiego.
- Spadek ok 15cm na 20m

Jaki masz poziom Firewall?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A gdzie zamierzasz odprowadzić wypompowaną wodę? Geolog nie może Ci zabronić wykopania studni. Studnia powinna dość do warstwy chłonnej. Mógłbyś wówczas odprowadzić tam deszczówkę. Drenaż powinien być poprowadzony poniżej spodu ław. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Mam dużą działką 7000m2, rów melioracyjny na działce. Puszczę wężem wodę za rów do lasu. Do głębokości 6m miałem robione otwory pod badanie gruntu. Pod drobnymi i średnimi piaskami zapylonymi jest gruby piach. Musiała by być nieprzepuszczalna warstwa gliny a pod nią kolejna warstwa wodonośna do której mógłbym spuszczać wodę podskórną z drenażu. Takie coś wymaga pozwoleń i dużo zachodu - szczelna studnia aż do drugiej warstwy wodonośnej - i mi jest nieporzebne, pewnie droższe w realizacji. Drenaż będzie posadowiony ok 60cm poniżej poziomu wód gruntowych t.j. 45cm poniżej posadowienia ławy i 35cm poniżej chudego betonu. Kilka tysięcy w plecy.

----------


## firewall

Jak na razie nie wkopywałem się, ale widziałem jeszcze tydzień temu na okolicznych działkach stojącą w zagłębieniach wodę. Więc musi być blisko powierzchni.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Rów melioracyjny to nie rzeka. Jak odprowadzisz wodę blisko to ona napłynie z powrotem. Wkopałbym cembrowiny do pierwszej warstwy piachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

I do tych cembrowin pompki? A nie lepiej zwykłą studzienkę drenarską? Wodę i tak muszę ściągnąć ,a rurka drenarska przed ławą i poniżej jej posadowienia powinna  zabezpieczać wykop przed zalaniem. Jedyny zonk byłby w przypadku awarii zasilania, brak dostawy prądu. Kasa w plecy ponieważ po wykonaniu ław drenaż staje się dla domu bezużyteczny.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Po to jest studnia chłonna aby nic nie pompować no chyba że będziesz chciał podlać ogródek. Skoro jest tak wysoki poziom wód to drenaż jak najbardziej uzasadniony i przydatny. To nie jest tak, że jak czegoś nie widzisz to nie jest potrzebne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

U mnie jest niestety inaczej. Może jestem w błędzie. Ale po kolei. Drenaż jest mi potrzebny tylko na czas wykonania ław fundamentowych. Gdybym miał gdzie naturalnie spuszczać wodę z drenażu zrobił bym to. Na całej działce nie ma miejsca gdzie teren jest poniżej spodu rury drenarskiej, gdyby było byłby to staw.  Niestety muszę wodę pompować poza wykop. Przesączanie się wody przez warstwy jest powolne. Raczej woda pójdzie do rowu albo poza niego.Ławy i tak będę miał przez 2/3 roku do połowy pod wodą, a wiosną i jesienią mogą być nawet całe zalane, stale. Podczas powodzi chyba z 17 lat temu była tam kałuża. Dlatego też u mnie do poziomu zero jest tylko beton i styrodur, no i żelazo. A do ewentualnego podlewania to mam już starą czynna studnię na działce. Drenaż jest nieprzydatny przy stałym wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych. Dlatego pieniądze są w zasadzie utopione w ziemi. No ale trzeba to zrobić. Jutro jadę do Żor pytać o ceny rur Kaczmarek.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Sprawdziłem dzisiaj poziom wody w rowie. Niestety podniósł się o 5cm. Jest dość wysoki. Rok temu był zdecydowanie niższy.











Dziury które wykopała koparka dla sprawdzania poziomu wody, jutro zostaną zasypane.







Muszę zrobić porządek na działce. W sobotę przyjedzie kamień na drenaż.



Mimo że święto, dzisiejszy dzień był pracowity. Z żonką owijaliśmy rurę drenarską geowłókniną (zaoszczędzone 400zł)









Inwestorka ujarzmiająca anakąde:



Inwestor który tak się przejął wodą że mu połowa włosów z głowy wypadła:



Rura wznosząca:





Nadmieniam iż inwestorka natrzaskała dodatkowo 150 strzemion  :cool: 

Jutro przyjeżdża kopara, a w sobotę duet razem z minikoparką.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

W czwartek była koparka. W 3 godziny zrobiła koryto dla minikoparki. O godzinie 9:00 zaczęło lać. Lało do południa w sobotę. Koryto zalane. W wykopie bagno. W sobotę przyjechało 15 ton żwiru. Oprócz krwi która mnie zalewa nic się nie dzieje i nie będzie działo przez tydzień, dwa. Poziom wody podniósł się o jakieś 15cm. Będziem czekać. 
Żelazo zamówię i porobię ławy.
Jak będzie trzeba czekać dłużej to zacznę ciąć klinkier na zwieńczenie cokołu.
Kilka zdjęć z pobojowiska.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Zastanawiałem się nad odprowadzeniem wody z deszczówki do rowu melioracyjnego tak aby wykorzystać zakupione rury wznoszące. Wymyśliłem że można śmiało przeciąć je na odcinki 1m, umieścić pod spustami z rynien i odprowadzać wszystko do studni zbiorczej. W studni przelew do rowu melioracyjnego w przypadku dużych opadów kiedy studnia nie jest w stanie przyjąć zwiększonej ilości wody. Jedyny kłopot to zwieńczenie rury wznoszącej tak aby można było szczelnie połączyć z rurą spustową. Pewnie zwykła pokrywa z wyciętym otworem pod rurę włożoną na ciasno i uszczelnioną. Na to bruk.

----------


## hesperius

Witaj  :smile: 

Widze, ze walczysz z poziomem wody na dzialce...
Mam nadzieje, ze mimo wszystko szybko bedziesz mogl zaczac prace nad fundamentami...
Czy mozesz mi wytlumaczyc, dlaczego, mimo wysokiego poziomu wod gruntowych na Twojej dzialce, nie widzisz sensu robienia drenazu na stale? Czy to dlatego, ze nie masz plyty fundamentowej ani piwnic, czy sa tez inne powody?

Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## modena

Witaj Jendrula :smile: 
 Zaglądam tu do Was chętnie , tym bardziej że też mnie czeka robienie drenażu i odwodnienia we własnym zakresie . , no to ja latam po forum i się uczę . :roll eyes: 
Każda fotka  i opis w tym temacie mile widziane :smile:  

Powodzenia w dalszych pracach . A ta woda niech spływa w siną dal.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Cześć  :smile: 
Niestety mamy taką aurę pogodową że codziennie coś doleje i poziom obniża się bardzo powoli. Myślę że drenaż zacznę robić nie wcześniej jak za 2 tygodnie słonecznej, bezdeszczowej pogody. 
Myślałem wcześniej nad zwykłą pompką i odwadnianiem wykopu z jednego, dwóch otworów. Podczas realizacji widziałem od razu że nie zda to egzaminu. Grunt był mocno rozluźniony, jednym słowem - bagno.
Z tym drenażem u mnie jest następująco - rurki będą umieszczone poniżej stałego poziomu lustra wody gruntowej. Co oznacza że drenaż zostawiony na stałe, ściągał by wodę przez cały rok. Nie chciał bym tego, ponieważ wkoło domu jest mnóstwo drzew i kilka dość cennych - metasekwoje - gwałtownie obniżył bym poziom wody na stałe o 60-80cm - nie wiem co by się z drzewkami działo.
Żeby ściągać tą wodę musiał bym mieć gdzie - a nie mam. Na całej działce nie ma miejsca gdzie teren był by poniżej lustra wody gruntowej. Potrzebna była by przepompownia i wylewanie wody "gdzieś na działkę". Studni chłonnej nie mogę zrobić,  odwiert do 6m wykazał piasek i wodę. Nie wiadomo gdzie jest jakaś warstwa gliny i kolejna warstwa wodonośna - nieopłacalne i niepotrzebne.
Kolejna sprawa to to że zmienił bym warunki gruntowo - wodne, spod fundamentów stale wypłukiwał bym mniejsze cząstki, co z osiadaniem - lepiej się nie przekonać na własnej skórze. Drenaż normalnie układany jest nie niżej jak posadowienie ław. Mój do tymczasowego odwodnienia musi być poniżej posadowienia ław. Dlatego w normalnym układzie wypłukiwanie ani możliwość zmiany nośności gruntu nie występują. 
No i ostatecznie, nie mam piwnicy, do poziomu zero jest tylko beton, żelazo, styrodur. Zupełnie mi drenaż nie potrzebny więc.
Myślę że kwestia drenażu wyjaśniona  :smile: .

@[email protected]
Myślę że ułożenie drenażu w suchym wykopie to prosta bajka z amerykańskim zakończeniem  :smile: 

Dzięki za wsparcie  :smile: .

Jadę dzisiaj do tartaku zobaczyć pociętą więźbę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## modena

> @[email protected]
> Myślę że ułożenie drenażu w suchym wykopie to prosta bajka z amerykańskim zakończeniem 
> Dzięki za wsparcie Pozdrawiam


W porównaniu z Waszą wysoką wodą wydaje się to być bajka , ale...... pod humusem mam nieprzebrane pokłady gliny, nie ma tej wody gdzie sensownie odprowadzić  :sad: 


Jendrula Ty kupiłeś papę Lembit  PYE 200 S 40 SBS , jakbyś koło niej przechodził to zrób proszę  Cię próbę czy da się ją rozerwać rękami  :big grin:  
Bo szukam czegoś dobrego na dach ( choć dachu jeszcze niet)  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

A ile masz tej gliny?Sama glina? U nas jest piach z gliną.
Ja na dach kupiłem Lembit Super Membranę.
Lembit PYE 200 S 40 SBS jest grubsza o milimetr i idzie na izolację w poziomie posadzki.
Lembit Super Membrana ma parametry jakie powinna posiadać papa polecana na deskowanie pod dachówkę przez dachowych guru z forum.  :yes: 
To mam tak wziąść i rozerwać po całości czy tylko rożek ? :wink: 

Odnośnie tematu karbów poruszonego przez Wimecha. Rozmawiałem z kierbudem i rozwiał moje wątpliwości. Mam w projekcie dodatkowy wieniec w poziomie chudego betonu to tym bardziej nie powinienem się martwić. 

Byłem w tartaku. Podjeżdżając od razu zauważyliśmy hałdę poskładowanego ciemniejszego drewna modrzewiowego. Sporo tego było. Zdjęć nie robiłem - nie było się czym podniecać. Na oględziny podeszła miła Pani z biura, a ja jak zwykle zacząłem od wydziwiania. Na pierwszy rzut oka od razu dało się zauważyć że nie wszystkie przekroje mają wycięty rdzeń a gwarantowała mi to umowa którą z nimi podpisałem. 
Zacząłem wyliczać te elementy i marudzić że należy się jakaś obniżka i że jest to odstępstwo od umowy - że po to dopłacałem 100zł do kubika żeby rdzenie były przecięte. Pani trochę się przeraziła przekonywała mnie że specjalnie dla mnie kupili drewno w wyższej klasie i że mogłem sobie przyjechać zobaczyć kłody, bo mnie przecież zapraszała (w umowie miałem zapis że po ściągnięciu kłód mają mnie poinformować) - ogólnie że się starali. 
No i zelżałem.
Ale rabat wywalczyłem  :big grin: 
Jedyny problem to to że drewno nie będzie mogło być u nich składowane dłużej jak do końca lipca ponieważ budują halę na placu.
Czyli od początku sierpnia jestem osobiście odpowiedzialny za drewno.
Będę je musiał poprzekładać i pościągać śrubami żeby się nie pokrzywiło i jakiś daszek zrobić.

Najbardziej mnie martwi ciągle przesuwający się termin rozpoczęcia budowy. Myślałem że zaczniemy pod koniec marca.
Słowami mojej Babci - Człowiek myśli , Pon Bóg kryśli - kończę ten rozwlekły wywód.

SaJoNaRa

----------


## modena

> A ile masz tej gliny?Sama glina? U nas jest piach z gliną.
> Ja na dach kupiłem Lembit Super Membranę.
> Lembit PYE 200 S 40 SBS jest grubsza o milimetr i idzie na izolację w poziomie posadzki.
> Lembit Super Membrana ma parametry jakie powinna posiadać papa polecana na deskowanie pod dachówkę przez dachowych guru z forum. 
> To mam tak wziąść i rozerwać po całości czy tylko rożek      SaJoNaRa


Tak , sama glina ( kilkanaście/ kilkadziesiąt metrów),w moim regionie tylko glina .

Membrana :no:  .  Papa PYE 200S40 SBS - wystarczy tylko rożek :yes:  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Spoko, jakościowo to jest dobra papa. Przynajmniej tylko z takimi opiniami się spotkałem.
To pewnie płyta Cię czeka, czy też jakieś cuda w stylu studnie, pale...?Masz już projekt?
A pod czym będzie ta papa?

----------


## modena

> Spoko, jakościowo to jest dobra papa. Przynajmniej tylko z takimi opiniami się spotkałem.
> To pewnie płyta Cię czeka, czy też jakieś cuda w stylu studnie, pale...?Masz już projekt?
> A pod czym będzie ta papa?


Mam  projekt i PNB .Będzie zwykły fundament  ta glina ma dobre parametry ( nośność) jest twardoplastyczna - tylko problem z odprowadzeniem wody( z dachu i drenażu)  płyty niestety u nas nie  są popularne.
Nie zdążyłam poświęcić tematowi płyty fundamentowej wystarczającej uwagi  a to jednak fajna rzecz :big grin: .
Papa będzie na deskach i pod dachówką Tondach. :smile:

----------


## darriusz

Kojarzy się mi z jakimś dworem... Fajnie tylko jak dla mnie trochę za ciemno choć cegła na zew. to świetny pomysł.  Podziwiam że zrobiłeś to sam jesteś jakoś zawodowo z tym związany?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzięki. Miło przeczytać słowa pochwały  :smile: 
Zawodowo jestem związany z górnictwem  :big grin: .
A odnośnie budowy domu - zapaleńcem.
Domek będzie jaśniejszy jak na wizualizacji.

@[email protected]
We wcześniejszym poście na stronie 4 umieściłem link który może być Ci pomocny.
Widzę że masz podobny problem do mojego.
U mnie woda się obniża. Całe szczęście.
Trochę żałuję że wykopałem koryto pod minikoparkę tak głęboko. Wg niwelatora poziom był 15cm powyżej lustra. Po opadach koryto było 10cm w wodzie.
Glina nie pomaga zejść wodzie, a poziom obniża się powolutku.
Trzeba czekać.
W temacie papy widzę że szalejesz  :smile:  oczywiście pozytywnie. Chociaż finansowo raczej nie. Papa ta nie jest tą z tych tańszych.
Jak ją kupisz zdradź mi ile kosztowała  :smile: 
A no właśnie przypomniało mi się że miałaś osobliwe życzenie  :tongue: .
Pociągnąłem za rożek z mizernym skutkiem - oczywiście z całej siły. Zero rozdarcia, lekko się naciągnęła. Jest mocna.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## modena

> W temacie papy widzę że szalejesz  oczywiście pozytywnie. Chociaż finansowo raczej nie. Papa ta nie jest tą z tych tańszych.
> Jak ją kupisz zdradź mi ile kosztowała 
> A no właśnie przypomniało mi się że miałaś osobliwe życzenie .
> Pociągnąłem za rożek z mizernym skutkiem - oczywiście z całej siły. Zero rozdarcia, lekko się naciągnęła. Jest mocna.Pozdrawiam


Bardzo Ci dziękuję za przeprowadzenie testu :yes: 
Ano szaleję , wolę tańszą dachówkę a porządniejszą papę   :yes:  ( nie chcę żeby mi  potem zalało sufity z płyt g/k  :wink: )
Wystarczyła by mi  sama papa na dachu  :big lol: , ale moj M. nie wyraził zgody na takie rozwiązanie :roll eyes:

----------


## wimech

> Bardzo Ci dziękuję za przeprowadzenie testu
> Ano szaleję , wolę tańszą dachówkę a porządniejszą papę   ( nie chcę żeby mi  potem zalało sufity z płyt g/k )
> Wystarczyła by mi  sama papa na dachu , ale moj M. nie wyraził zgody na takie rozwiązanie


A jakie kąty dachu macie?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> Bardzo Ci dziękuję za przeprowadzenie testu
> Ano szaleję , wolę tańszą dachówkę a porządniejszą papę   ( nie chcę żeby mi  potem zalało sufity z płyt g/k )
> Wystarczyła by mi  sama papa na dachu , ale moj M. nie wyraził zgody na takie rozwiązanie


Ja z dachówką zaszalałem co nieco ... :cool:

----------


## modena

> A jakie kąty dachu macie?


Ja mam 30 stopni  :smile:

----------


## wimech

Pytam o kąty, bo trochę dziwi mnie pełne deskowanie i papowanie pod dachówkę

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A niby co w tym dziwnego? Natomiast mnie dziwi, że Ciebie to dziwi. A niby co Twoim zdaniem należy stosować pod dachówkę? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Mnie dziwi stosowanie folii pod dachówkę. Nurtuje mnie pytanie: co było wcześniej?
- szukanie tańszego i lepszego zamiennika dla papy i deskowania czy
- poszukiwanie przez producentów rynków zbytu dla folii

Znowu pada.... :sad:

----------


## hesperius

Witaj Jendrula  :smile: 

Dzieki za wyczerpujace wyjasnienie odnosnie drenazu. Faktycznie, myslac o drenazu skupialam sie glownie na jego oddzialywaniu na dom, ani razu nie pomyslalam o tak oczywistej sprawie jak drzewa i rosliny... (Moze dlatego, ze nasza dzialka powstala z przeksztalcenia dzialki rolnej, wiec jest to... pole  :wink: . Ciekawe obserwacje, bede do nich wracac na etapie robienia fundamentow (mam nadzieje, ze za 4 miesiace najpozniej).

*Modena* U nas przez kilka lat tez pewnie bedzie tylko papa (wzgledy finansowe) i mysle o ekonomicznej relacji papa - dachowka podobnie jak Ty. Na jaka dachowke sie zdecydowaliscie? ( U nas spadek 45 stopni...)
*
Jendrula*  :smile:  Odnosnie kladzenia folii na dachu... Czy w zawiazku z watpliwosciami, co bylo wczesniej - nie zamierzasz jej klasc?

Dwa tygodnie temu bylam na strychu wroclawskiego domu wielorodzinnego. Na dach skladaly sie: wiezba i dachowka. Nie bylo ani papy, ani folii, ani deskowania. Bylo super sucho (i cieplo, oczywiscie). Wydzielone ze strychu mieszkanie bylo zaizolowane - nie wiem jednak czym, ale mialo dobry komfort termiczny.
Wiec moze wszystko zalezy od jakosci pracy fachowcow?...

Ja tez mam watpliwosci odnosnie folii, ale w fundamentach. Ponoc bardzo latwo ja uszkodzic wylewajac beton, a wtedy  - jej obecnosc niewiele (chyba) daje...

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Sytuacja kiedy kończę pisać przydługiego posta i już klikam żeby zatwierdzić...i nagle robi się ciemno i słychać tylko coraz cichsze bzzzzzz wentylatora z komputera wyprowadza mnie z równowagi. :mad: 

Kiedyś strych był na graty nie do mieszkania. Przy większych kątach nachylenia dachu krycie wstępne było nie potrzebne. Stosowano również zaprawę podczas układania dachówki. 
Stodoła którą rozebrałem nie miała krycia wstępnego, tylko dachówka na łatach - i szczelnie było, żadnych przecieków oczywiście oprócz miejsc gdzie była uszkodzona dachówka. Ale kąt nachylenia dachu wynosił przeszło 45st.

U mnie mimo że będzie nie ocieplony strych ze względu na niskie kąty nachylenia dachu (25st-dom, 19st-garaż, 11st-taras) i nie za szczelną dachówkę będzie oczywiście krycie wstępne w postaci papy i deskowania.
Ma to wiele zalet:
- o wiele lepszy komfort termiczny w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych oddzielonych od dachu strychem
- więźba ma się zdecydowanie lepiej na strychu niż opakowana wełną, folią i gipskartonem 
- deskowanie samo w sobie jest niewielką izolacją termiczną, 
- stabilizacja więźby
- o wiele większa trwałość papy niż folii

W domu rodzinnym w którym jeszcze mieszkam był dobudowany strych - różnica w komforcie ogromna. Na dachu jest papa i ondulina - zero przecieków , deski i więźba suche jak pieprz.

Strych będzie wentylowany w następujący sposób: w ścianie trójwarstwowej dla wentylacji wełny pozostawia się puste fugi pionowe w elewacji, pustka wentylacyjna będzie połączona ze strychem skąd powietrze będzie usuwane przez kominki wentylacyjne - 2szt symetrycznie w pobliżu kalenicy.

@[email protected]
Z tą folią to było pytanie retoryczne, wątpliwości nie miałem żadnych co do papy  :smile: 
Będziesz miała piwnice?
Ja zrezygnowałem z wszystkich izolacji (nie mówię o termicznej) fundamentu do poziomu zero. Zadałem sobie proste pytanie : po co?? Piwnic nie będę miał.

----------


## modena

Pada, leje, mży,  siąpi, kropi itp, itd :mad:  - przez taką pogodę mam ochotę wyemigrować gdzieś na południe . :yes: 

Jendrula mi już też kilka razy zeżarło przydługiego posta  :big grin: . 
Skutek jest taki że potem piszę streszczenie i mieszczę się w trzech zdaniach :big grin: 

Jeśli chodzi o papę i deskowanie pod dachówkę to poświęciłam temu tematowi dużo czasu i uwagi . Warto tak zrobić , papa jest bardzo trwała. Mój dekarz też bardzo pochwala taki wybór. Dach musi być trwały.

Niestety sprzedawcy dachówek w wielu firmach mieli odmienne zdanie i  krytykowali ten wybór zachwalając folie . Ja jestem  dosyć asertywna więc się nimi za bardzo nie przejmuję i robię swoje :big grin:  ( w końcu to ja poniosę konsekwencje wyboru a nie oni).

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Tak jest!! Żaden sprzedawczyna nie będzie nam w kasze dmuchał  :tongue: .
Jak już wspomniałaś o południu - tam strych pozostał strychem, pod dachem nie mieszkają.
Mam jedynie zmartwienie czy deskami na poszycie ( modrzew 2cm grubości ) nie będzie wyrabiać.

Byłem przed chwilą u kuzyna - miałem wątpliwości co do przezbrojenia narożników - 2 ławy są przeszło 12m długie - rozrysował łączniki, wyjaśnił momenty- jestem spokojny jak po heroinie  :big grin: .

Dziewczyny zakładajcie dzienniki, chcę wiedzieć co budujecie  :smile:

----------


## hesperius

Hej  :smile: 

Dzieki za super wyjasnienia. Troche sie zmartwilam, ze opakowanie poddasza welna i plytami KG niespecjanie sluzy wiezbie... Ale coz, nic nie jest wiecznotrwale, poza eternitem, oczywiscie  :wink:  Nie bardzo zajarzylam, o co biega z tym modrzewiem...

Czy koncepcja wentylowania dachu jest Twojego autorstwa? Gdybysmy budowali sciany trojwarstwowe, to przynajmniej wiedzialabym juz czego pilnowac  :smile:  Namierzamy sie na ceramike plus ocieplenie styropianem od zewnatrz (za jakis czas - jak fundusze pozwola).

Rozumiem, ze rezygnujesz z malowania dysperbitem, folii i papy na fundamentach, tak? A co z podciaganiem kapilarnym? Czy planujesz wodoodporny beton?
My nie bedziemy miec piwnic, ale ich brak wyrownamy planowanym metrazem  :wink: , inwestycja spora, stad prace musimy rozlozyc na etapy.

*Jendrula* Jak bede mogla zalozyc dziennik, to bedzie super swieto. Mamy na razie umowe przedwstepna na dzialke. Trzeci miesiac czekamy na poprawnie przygotowane dokumenty, zeby ostatecznie sfinalizowac transakcje. Projekt sie "robi". Moim marzeniem jest podciagnac SSO do konca roku, ale jak zrobimy fundamenty to tez bedzie git.

Na razie kibicuje zatem innym - patrzenie jak domy rosna jest super frajda  :smile: 

P.S. na pohybel sprzedawcom!

----------


## wimech

Nie myślałem o folii a o membranie. Przy 30 stopniach nie widzę potrzeby deskowania, a konstruktor zostawił mi wolny wybór czy deskować, czy nie, pod warunkiem że membrana będzie dobrej jakości.

----------


## modena

> Nie myślałem o folii a o membranie. Przy 30 stopniach nie widzę potrzeby deskowania, a konstruktor zostawił mi wolny wybór czy deskować, czy nie, pod warunkiem że membrana będzie dobrej jakości.


Wimech ,  miałam na myśli membrany. Nazywam je potocznie folią , ale chodzi  mi o to samo. :yes: 
Nie trzeba deskować i dawać papy, ale można :yes:  . Przeanalizowałam temat i tak wybrałam , uważam to za lepsze rozwiązanie. Chcę mieć pewność że mi nic na głowę nie kapnie i że mi kuna nic nie przeżre :big grin:  :roll eyes:  .   Poddasze będzie nieużytkowe .
Dachówka nie jest szczelna  a membrana nie jest tak trwała jak papa. Każdy oczywiście  wybierze co uzna za słuszne  :big grin: 

*Jendrula* dziennika nie będzie :no:  , nie mam w sobie aż tyle ekshibicjonizmu :big grin:   , ale podziwiam tych którzy dzienniki prowadzą  :yes: za to że znajdują na to czas mimo nawału zajęć i my podglądacze możemy się wiele nauczyć  :yes: 
A mam zamiar budować parterową "stodółkę".

 Ładnej pogody i słońca dla wszystkich budujących  :bye:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> Nie myślałem o folii a o membranie. Przy 30 stopniach nie widzę potrzeby deskowania, a konstruktor zostawił mi wolny wybór czy deskować, czy nie, pod warunkiem że membrana będzie dobrej jakości.


U mnie strych nieużytkowy - obligatoryjnie papa i deski.
Jest jeszcze jedna kwestia dla której papa na deskowaniu jest dla mnie niezmiernie ważna. (chociaż gdyby tej kwestii nie było papa i deski i tak by pozostały). Dachówka którą będę kładł jest bardzo wymagająca i pracochłonna w kładzeniu przez co czasochłonna w wykonaniu - folia nie wytrzymuje zbyt długo na słońcu.

Z tą wentylacją to nie żaden patent - pomyślałem po co zamykać drogę dla powietrza z pustki oddzielającej elewację od wełny. Niech sobie krąży grawitacyjnie. Żeby wełny za bardzo nie owiewało będzie ona z warstwą włókniny na zewnątrz - zresztą taką się stosuje.

Rezygnuję z izolacji poziomej i pionowej do poziomu zero. Betonu W8 nie trzeba impregnować żadnymi mazidłami i nie podciąga kapilarnie  :smile: . Beton od zewnątrz dodatkowo F100-150. Pierwsza izolacja pozioma - w poziomie 0 - szlam uszczelniający - żeby nie było poślizgu. Kolejna izolacja pozioma - papa w poziomie posadzki - nie chudego betonu. Od poziomu zero do poziomu posadzki - czyli bloczki betonowe i dodatkowy wieniec zaimpregnowane przeciw wilgociowo z dwóch stron.
Folię dam na chudy beton - jako warstwa poślizgowa nie izolacja. Zwykła folia budowlana 500 x2. 

Hesperius czekam na Twój dziennik  :smile: . Co to za inwestycja? Na początek możesz aranżacje wrzucić jakieś rzuty. Coś tam pewnie masz na kompie  :smile: 

Modena - w zimie jak robiłem instalację elektryczną w sali w starym budynku 3 metry ode mnie przeszła sobie po hałdzie drzewa kuna - spojrzała na mnie jak by chciała powiedzieć "Może już sobie pójdziesz z mojego domu intruzie !!!". Miałem nawet jej zdjęcie jak wygląda z okienka - albo to była jej siostra.... :roll eyes:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Przy 30 stopniach nie widzę potrzeby deskowania...


Jak widać jesteś krótkowidzem. Nie ma dobrej folii (membrany). Oczywiście masz wybór. Życzę trafnych i rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hesperius

Witaj * Jendrula*  :smile: 

Musze sie doksztalcic na temat betonu. Jestem na etapie B25  :wink:  A o szlamie uszczelniajacym w ogole nie slyszalam... Czy dlatego pape dajesz w poziomie posadzki?

A propos dachu. Fajnie, ze mogles sobie poszalec z dachowka  :smile:  My nastawiamy sie, ze polozymy ja za jakies 5 lat, jak splacimy pozyczke... Nasz architekt zaproponowal dachowke Koramic Actua 10, zeby pasowala do prostej "stodolkowej" bryly budynku. Musze przyznac, ze w tej dachowce nie podoba mi sie tylko jedna rzecz: cena! Na razie dachowke umieszczam w sferze marzen  :wink: 

Mamy projekt indywidualny i zobowiazalam sie, ze nie bede go upubliczniac, ale kto wie... moze jakos dogadam sie z architektem. A w tym momemcie nie chce zapeszac... Jak uzyskamy prawomocny wpis do KW i dzialeczka bedzie nasza, to przynajmniej bede mogla powalczyc o PnB... Na razie sobie teoretyzuje...

Z tego wiem, u nas tez jest sporo gliny w podlozu, wiec jestem bardzo ciekawa Twoich rozwiazan odnosnie fundamentow  :smile:  Podoba mi sie bardzo Twoja rzetelnosc w podejsciu do sprawy budowy.

A przede wszystkim - zycze Ci dobrej pogody do dzialania!  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam!  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Siemanko :smile: 
Rozwiązanie fundamentu jest na 2 stronie. Szlam to taka cementowa mikrozaprawa uszczelniająca elastyczna - mostkująca rysy, albo i nie - zależy od rodzaju. Można nią robić izolacje poziome,pionowe do oklejenia, tarasy cokoły, baseny, kleić do niej płytki. 
Ogólnie to daje 2 izolacje poziome. Druga to papa. na całą szerokość muru. Szlam z pierwszej izolacji będzie przeciągnięty na cokół i do niego będzie klejony kamień .
Z dachówką to rzeczywiście fioła dostałem... :smile: .
Ja mogę sobie pozwolić na taki domek tylko i wyłącznie robiąc go samemu. Na kamień i chęmię z nią związaną oraz instalacje już mi nie starczy. Na stolarkę budowlaną też nie starczy do końca. Domek będzie się budowało z kilka lat - w tym czasie coś się zaoszczędzi a potem zobaczymy.
Pogoda jak na razie nie jest dla mnie łaskawa. 
Dzięki serdeczne za miłe słowa  :smile: 
Z tą rzetelnością to mi się po prostu wydaje że każdy inwestor powinien wiedzieć jakie rozwiązania chce mieć w domu i nie dawać się w każdej sprawie wodzić za nos sprzedawcy, majstrowi, architektowi, kierownikowi - powinien przed rozpoczęciem budowy z rok minimum poświęcić na rzetelne dokształcenie się i w efekcie podjąć konkretne poparte solidną argumentacją decyzje. A na koniec oczywiście pełny kontroling  :smile: 

Lecę skręcać zbrojenie :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Szalunki porobione. Posprzątane i poukładane.










Dzisiejsza robota to pocięte 30 prętów fi16. Z wczorajszymi razem 60. Źle policzyłem, a raczej nie chciało mi się "optymalizować" i zabrakło 4 prętów. 
I tak będę musiał jeszcze kupować pręty. To co mi leży jest tylko na fundamenty. 6x fi10, 80x fi12 i 60x fi 16.
Jutro będę robił przęsła

----------


## netbet

> Szalunki porobione. Posprzątane i poukładane.


..ja [email protected]# jesteś korba na maxa! :cool: 
szalunek według prawa bożego sie nie zdarza na ówczesnych budowach !!

...a jeszcze powiedz że masz dechy heblowane, w impregnacie .... SZAŁ!!!!!!!!

pozdro
NETbet'jak leci...............

----------


## firewall

> 


Szczęka opada! Czegoś takiego na budowie domu jednorodzinnego to chyba nikt jeszcze  nie widział.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Spoko :wink:  te dechy przejdą niejedno szałowanie a potem pójdą na deskowanie strychu.
Heblowane nie są, aż tak nie ześwirowałem :big grin: .
Ja się przykładam  :cool: 
Impregnatem będzie zaczyn cementowy z betonu.
Chce mieć wszystko poukładane jak klocuszki, żeby nie tracić czasu na kombinowanie na bieżąco.
Biorę tylko tragarza i składam na miejscu jak lego.

----------


## miloszenko

> Spoko te dechy przejdą niejedno szałowanie a potem pójdą na deskowanie strychu.
> Heblowane nie są, aż tak nie ześwirowałem.
> Ja się przykładam 
> Impregnatem będzie zaczyn cementowy z betonu.
> Chce mieć wszystko poukładane jak klocuszki, żeby nie tracić czasu na kombinowanie na bieżąco.
> Biorę tylko tragarza i składam na miejscu jak lego.


Podziwiam robote, teraz tylko wziasc ustawic cale sciany i zalewac z betonu  :big tongue: 

Przeciez to byloaby najszybsza i najtansza wersja super mocnej i szczelnej sciany za 1/5 ceny thermomuru jak potem sam ocieplisz  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## hesperius

Hejka *Jendrula*  :smile: 

Pewnie juz z raz czytalam o fundamencie, ktory zaprojektowales (towarzysze Twoim poczynaniom od poczatku zalozenia dziennika), ale jestem farbowana blondyna i musze kazdy wpis czytac cztery razy, zeby sobie troche wiedzy przyswoic  :wink: 
Probuje teraz co nieco doszkolic sie na temat izolacji, przenikalnosci cieplnej, lambd i innych takich, ale im wiecej czytam, tym mniej rozumiem  :wink:  Na forum tocza sie dyskusje, ale, zeby sie wypowiedziec merytorycznie, potrzebna jest rzetelna (jak Twoja praca na budowie) wiedza z fizyki... Probuje sie doksztalcac, ale wymiekam... cyferki mi skacza przed oczami  :wink:  Sprobuje zminimalizowac bledy inwestorskie do minimum  :smile: 
W kazdym razie = dzieki raz jeszcze za info  :smile:  Jak bede miec badania gruntowe, przeanalizuje raz jeszcze Twoje pomysly na fundamenty pod swoim katem  :smile: 

Osobiscie, mysle, ze lepiej rozplanowac budowe na kilka lat niz budowac sie w pospiechu. Jak widze ze wpisow roznych osob, najbardziej nieprzewidywalnym czynnikiem jest pogoda (a na drugim miejscu dostepnosc i rzetelnosc fachowcow i/lub... kasa). Fachowcow czasem mozna zamienic na siebie (jak w Twoim przypadku), a na money i tak trzeba zapracowac, wiec... pozostaje problem numer 1  :wink:  Glowny opozniacz i dezorganizator inwestorow rozpoczynajacych budowe.

A z szalunkami pojechales - dzielo sztuki! Widac, ze drewno Cie lubi z wzajemnoscia  :wink:  Cos mi sie zdaje, ze jak dojdze do wykonczeniowki, to jeszcze nas zaskoczysz niejednym wlasnorecznie wykonanym rozwiazaniem  :smile: 

Zycze slonca  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

*Miłoszenko*
Obejrzałem sobie Twoją galerię. Ten gont jest w deche !! Podobają mi się takie pomysły. Widzę że cięty. Łupany dużo droższy?
A propo thermomuru - jakoś nie czuje bluesa do tego typu rozwiązań.
Jak spisuje się GWC? Ja chcę zrobić glikolowy - warunki mam idealne.

Hes, dzięki za miłe słowa :smile: . 
Ale naprawdę , ja jeszcze żadnych konkretów nie poczyniłem - nie ma nad czym się zachwycać.
Z tym pośpiechem to masz absolutną rację. Kiedyś budowano o wiele dłużej. Stosowano solidne, pełne materiały. Wiadomo - kulała na tym izolacyjność cieplna. Ale były inne technologie z których wyewoluowały następne. Przykładowo : 
- ściana zewnętrzna - zewnątrz: cegła pełna, kamień, wewnątrz lekka, nie wypalona cegła
Później - ściana szczelinowa z przemurowanie. Następnie zastąpiono przemurowanie kotwami.
Do pustki powietrznej dodano wełnę i mamy ścianę trójwarstwową.

Ja z racji ogromu pracy i tak muszę rozłożyć budowę na kilka lat. Nie wszyscy mają ten komfort i muszą spieszyć się z budową - kredyt, sprzedaż mieszkania...

Ale i tak przede wszystkim pogoda....
Słoneczko nasze rozchmurz buzie, bo nie do twarzy Ci w tej chmurze.. :big tongue: 

Wierze że dojdziesz do słusznych i odpowiadających Ci rozwiązań  :smile:  - fundament i mury - to jest w domu najistotniejsze. Resztę idzie wymienić  :big grin: . Nawet elewacje z cegły.

Ja gdybym budował coś mniejszego na starość byłby to domek szkieletowy, albo z bala. Parter ze strychem. Ławy monolityczne wysokie na 60-80cm - oczywiście na piasku. Na to isomur. Wewnętrz cegła na zewnątrz bal, pomiędzy styropian. Wentylacja mechaniczna. Dach tradycyjny, na nim gont. I gigantyczny kominek  :yes:  

Pzdr

----------


## hesperius

Hejka  :smile: 

Masz niesamowita wiedze - widac, zes pasjonat  :smile: 
Jakbym byla chlopem, tez bym sobie zbudowala sciane trojwarstwowa - najlbardziej do mnie przemawia  :wink: 
Ale jak sie nie ma co sie lubi, to wiadomo, co dalej  :wink: 

Zastanawiam sie, czy (gbyby zaplanowac pod tym katem szerokosc fundamentow), to czy mozna by budowanie sciany trojwarstwowej rozlozyc w czasie... Czyli: najpierw sciana nosna, a potem (za jakis czas) ocieplenie i kamien na elewacje... Ale czy wowczas ma to sens?

A propos scian nosnych... Co Cie przekonalo do Silki? Sporo osob poleca ja jako ekologiczna i latwa w obrobce, chociaz inni w tej latwosci (kruchosci) widza mankament. Ponoc dobrze sie ja muruje, a jesli robota jest wykonana fachowo, dobrze sie ja rowniez tynkuje.

Cos mi sie zdaje, ze budowanie Cie wciagnie i ten domek z drewna predzej czy pozniej powstanie...  :smile: 
Widziales kiedys ganki i elementy ozdobne w stylu nazwanym "swidermajer"? Wg mnie sa urocze. Patrzac na Twoja skrupulatnosc, nie mialbys pewnie problemow z samodzielnym zrobieniem takich cacek. Ale takie rozwiazania to kwestia gustu  :wink: 

U nas beda dwa drewniane balkony (drewniane, zeby uniknac stropodachu, mostkow cieplnych, klopotow z izolacja tarasow i ... kosztow), a balkony (paradoksalnie) sa nam potrzebne do... pracy (no dobra, jeden by wystarczyl  :wink: 

Dzieki za wiare we mnie  :smile: 

Posylam slonce z Krakowa!

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Tak się zastanawiam nad pomysłem budowania ściany trójwarstwowej etapowo i myślę że chyba było by to wykonalne.
Ale chyba to jest ryba  :roll eyes: 
Nie sugeruj się tym co piszę - to są moje przemyślenia - nie jestem konstruktorem.

-Fundament - szer-wys - 57x80cm - beton , jak glina to dodatkowo ława - wysokość do głębokości przemarzania , szerokość wg obliczeń.
-Izolacja pozioma szlamem uszczelniającym
-Isomur szer 30cm 
-Ytong Energo szer 30cm - w technologi jednowarstwowej - kształtki na wieniec, nadproża prefabrykowane systemowe
-Okna zlicowane z zewnętrzna stroną muru nośnego - jakieś taśmy od zewnątrz paro przepuszczalne i odporne na UV 
I gotowe.
Potem tylko klin ze styropianu, papa samoprzylepna i na to wełna 12cm ,3cm pustka + cegła 12cm.
Okna będą w węgarku na całą cegłę 25cm.

Dlaczego szlam uszczelniający - bo jest odporny na UV,  bezszwowy. Papę łatwo zniszczyć.
Isomur zabezpieczyć siatką na kleju. Ewentualnie dodatkowo wkleić taśmę w szlam na styku bloczka Isomur i fundamentu.






Teraz tak pomyślałem że żadnego isomuru nie trzeba by było dawać przy betonie komórkowym, tylko pierwszy bloczek obsmarować od wewnętrznej strony masą kmb, a od zewnątrz grunt + szlam + wklejona w szlam taśma. Na pierwszy bloczek papa w poziomie posadzki. Rysunków nie chce mi się już zmieniać.

Co wy tam robicie na tych balkonach :wink:  ?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Wczorajsza robota i trochę przedwczorajszej:





















Rura fi 600 + kineta i właz teleskopowy czekają na wkopanie. Je czekam na uszczelki i przejsciówki do rury drenarskiej. Każdy na coś czeka...Na deszcz nie czekam. Oczekuje słońca. Chyba się go w końcu doczekałem :roll eyes: 





A oto wysychające bagno:








Odnośnie pomysłu na budowę ściany trójwarstwowej etapami.
Najpierw dał bym isomur jedna warstwa i na to pustak energo co daje 30cm.
Zaizolował bym to od wewnątrz kmb a od zewnątrz siatka, klej na to szlam + wklejona w naroże taśma systemowa. Na całość papa i jedziemy z murami.
I wydaje mi się że można tak mieszkać w oczekiwaniu na hossę  :cool:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Konstruuję sobie kulawki. Mam nadzieję że to dobrze robię:



Na górze rzut kulawki z góry.
Na dole rzut z boku na krokiew.
Po środku kulawka obrócona równolegle do krokwi.

Zastanawiam się nad wynajęciem minikoparki z łyżką bez zębów do wybrania ostatnich 20-30cm. Czy ktoś już tak robił? Czy obsługa jest ciężka?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Walczyłem dzisiaj z wodą. 
Bez efektu. Wykop pod studnie  dało się utrzymać do poziomu 2m. Brakowało 1m.
Uwaliłem sie tylko błotem i namordowałem ze studnią...
Musi to zrobić firma. To nie jest wykonalne w pojedynkę z koparką...
Już dzwoniłem. Firma z Katowic. Robili już w wodzie takie rzeczy. Przyjedzie facet na oględziny w czwartek albo piątek.
W poniedziałek by to zrobili.
Normalnie chyba mi jakiś kryzys włazi... :bash: 
Kryzysy mi przechodzą następnego dnia.
Pier....na woda.
Jednak z wodą nie ma żartów.
Następny wpis za tydzień w poniedziałek.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## hesperius

Witaj *Jendrula*  :smile: 

Woda to zywiol., z ktorym ciezko wygrac w pojedynke, szczegolnie przy gliniastym podlozu... Nie daj sobie tym zespuc humoru. Przyjada ludziska ze sprzetem i bedzie po sprawie  :smile: 

Wczytuje sie w Twoje rysunki, dzieki serdeczne. Dobrze, ze sa bo inaczej wydumalabym sobie, zeby papa okleic mury... Jestem chyba wiedzoodporna  :bash:  Super rysunki! Chyba poprosze konstruktora, zeby mi wszystko rozrysowal  :wink:  Googlowalam co to kulawka, bo wg mnie to kieliszek ze zbita nozka, a nie element wiezby  :wink:  A tak na serio: zbrojenia rosna w oczach  :smile: , jak bagienko wyschnie, robota ruszy z kopyta!

A propos balkonow - jeden z nich bedzie sluzyl do wynoszenia wielkogabarytowych obiektow przez balkon do magazynu na poziomie parteru (schody sie przy tej opcji nie sprawdza - sprawdzone) - a drugi balkon wpisal sie w symetrie bryly  :wink: 

Dobrego, slonecznego tygodnia!  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Cześć *Hes*  :smile: 
Już mi lepiej. Trochę pracy zawodowej dla odmiany i po humorach.
Ja już się nie umie doczekać momentu kiedy te wszystkie szalunki zacznę rozkładać, a potem w nie betonek wlewać i wszystko tak do góry sobie będzie rosło z tygodnia na tydzień..... :roll eyes: 
Zaintrygowałaś mnie tymi wielkogabarytowymi obiektami  :wink: 
Myślisz nad ścianą trójwarstwową poważnie?
Dzięki za wsparcie, przyda się :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## hesperius

Hej  :smile: 

Ciesze sie, ze masz sie lepiej. Momenty przestoju strasznie sie dluza przy takiej robocie, lepiej jak juz sie cos dzieje, chocby wolno. Ale z takim przygotowaniem jak Twoje, pojdzie jak z klockami Lego! Przegonisz niejedna ekpie  :smile: 

Te nasze wielkogabarytowe obiekty to Łobrazy, a domek bedzie wielka pracownia z magazynem i funkcja mieszkalna  :wink:  ech...

Marzy mi sie sciana trojwarstwowa, ale nie wiem, czy nasz buzdet to udzwignie... dlatego zaczelam sie zastanawiac nad rozlozeniem etapow pracy w czasie...

Jako wspornik - chetnie sluze  :wink: 
Serdecznosci!

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Toście artyści jednym słowem :smile: 
Z tą ściąną trójwarstwową etapami nie powinno być problemu.
Można tak jak narysowałem. Można ceramikę jednowarstwową obłożyć cegłą, można dać ytong 48 + cegła.
Z tymże lepiej zostawić pustkę pomiędzy 3cm. No i podstawa to materiał nośny ciepły.A jak rezygnujemy z ocieplenia to trzymanie reżimu dla ściany jednowarstwowej. Inaczej zamarzniecie w oczekiwaniu na wełnę.
Wszystko da radę :smile:

----------


## hesperius

Hej  :smile: 

Co poniektorzy twierdza, ze artysta sie nie jest, artysta sie bywa  :wink:  
Wolny zawod ma swoje plusy i minusy, ale gdybym miala wybierac jeszcze raz - wybralabym tak samo. Chociaz, w dzisiejszych czasach, chyba latwiej byc artysta konceptualnym, bo cala sztuka miesci sie ...w glowie  :wink: 

Dzieki za podpowiedzi odnosnie sciany trojwarstwowej. Podoba mi sie koncepcja ceramika plus cegla. Ytong ma duza nasiakliwosc i balabym sie, ze czekajac na kolejna warstwe, wchlonie za duzo wilgoci...

Mysle, ze tegoroczni inwestorzy musza sie uzbroic w cierpliwosc - pogoda nas cwiczy. Mam nadzieje, ze ekipa od studni dobrze sie spisala. 
Trzymam kciuki za postepy przy pracy nad zbrojeniem i fundamentami  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## krzysztof5426

Witaj  jendrulakowalski !
Podziwiam Cię za takie "przestudiowanie"  i planowanie budowy !

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dziyńdybry
Niestety ekipa się nie spisała bo facet na oględziny nie przyjechał. Totalna olewka. Kontakt się urwał po tym jak zadzwonił wczoraj że wyjedzie o 11:30 z Katowic,na sms nie odpowiadał. A nawet mi się udało w necie znaleźć opinie że nie jest za solidny i takie akcje mu się zdarzają.
W poniedziałek będę miał szczegółowe informacje od innej firmy. Rozmawiałem wstępnie i powinno być dobrze. Trochę inna liga jeśli chodzi o profesjonalizm. Mam nadzieje że nie nadszarpnie to za bardzo naszej sakiewki. 
Czekanie mnie dobija tym bardziej że plac zawalony a dojdzie jeszcze z 50palet materiału w postaci dachówki i cegły + więźba pod koniec lipca.
Już nawet facet od bloczków betonowych wczoraj dzwonił kiedy je odbiorę.
*krzysztof5426*
Te planowanie mi się czkawką odbija. Jeden etap zawalony jakim jest rozpoczęcie budowy i wszystko szlag trafia.
Ale i tak, dzięki za miłe słowa.
*Hesperius*
Jeśli Ci się podoba koncepcja ceramiki + cegła to wiesz co masz robić  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wimech

Ktoś mi kiedyś powiedział że planowanie jest rozśmieszaniem Boga :smile: . Miałem to samo parę lat temu. Pół roku po zakupie, wszystkie plany szlag trafił. Ale trzymam kciuki i podziwiam solidność przygotowań.

----------


## modena

> Te planowanie mi się czkawką odbija. Jeden etap zawalony jakim jest rozpoczęcie budowy i wszystko szlag trafia


 *Jendrula*   za bardzo się nie denerwuj , te błotko w końcu musi wyschnąć  :wink:  , oby wyschło  jak najszybciej   :yes: 
W ogóle jakiś ten rok mokry .
W zeszłym roku w kwietniu kopaliśmy dziurę żeby obejrzeć co tam mamy w ziemi   to było sucho, a glina twarda jak skała.

Ale super  macie wszystko przygotowane  :yes:  . Pełna organizacja , nic tylko podziwiać  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Zeszły rok był słoneczny suchy i krótka zima była - idealne warunki do budowania.
Wczorajsza robota wyglądała mniej więcej tak: pół godziny na murku pod dachem z piwem + kontemplacja, 10 min roboty, godzina na murku, i 10 min roboty. Dopiero stale przestało padać po 16. Testowałem nowy zakup - mały inwerterek spawalniczy z bestera - 3 strzemiona przyspawałem no i deszcz - koniec testowania - i jak tu być zadowolonym z postępów. Trzeba czekać.
Tymczasem pogiąłem sobie pręty fi 16 na łączniki do przezbrojenia w narożach. Tnę pręty na słupy, schody zewnętrzne. Słupy na murki pod taras zrobione. Robota się kręci ale nie klei.
Wczoraj uczyłem szwagra jak się zbrojenie kręci. Jest leworęczny. Było ciekawie na początku ale po kilkunastu próbach strzemiono już trzymało się i nie latało.
*Wimech*
Jakie problemy miałeś z budową?

Mam jeszcze rezerwowy plan. Tak zwany "Plan B"  :cool:  gdyby nie wypaliło jutro.
Ale oby nie trzeba było go wdrażać w życie. 

Pzdr

----------


## wimech

Problemy zaczęły się od początku. Jeszcze przed zakupem, a kupiłem domek do remontu, zaplanowałem wydatki, oczywiście z marginesem błędu. Po mniej więcej pół roku kiedy załatwiłem całą papierologie, zacząłem remont, kupując materiały na bieżąco, bo przy remoncie do końca nie wiadomo ile czego trzeba. Potem przyszła zima której wcale nie było, więc sezon budowlany trwał w najlepsze, a ceny materiałów poszybowały do góry od 30 do 80 %. I cały plan poszedł w piz,,, :smile:  I tak się zaczęło, a potem było jak u Hiczkoka

----------


## hesperius

Hej!  :smile: 

Niektorzy twierdza, ze zycie nie jest ani lepsze, ani gorsze od marzen - tylko po prostu inne. Coz, z planami jest tak samo  :wink: 
Wyglada na to, ze zawsze dobrze jest miec ze dwa plany awaryjne na podoredziu... Tzw czynnik ludzki jest nieprzewidywalny...

Ale gdyby wiekszosc ludzi podchodzila do zlecen tak solidnie jak Ty do budowy, wtop byloby zdecydowanie mniej. Powodzenia,* Jendrula*  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzięki :smile: 
Jutro wszystko się wyjaśni. .A na 100% pojutrze. Chyba że przyjdą ulewne deszcze. Ekipa na środę zmontowana. Jutro firma.

----------


## hesperius

Deszcze sio!  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Mały sukces.
8 metrowa studnia głębinowa wkopana.
Oczywiście ulewne deszcze były, jakże by nie inaczej.
30m wiertnica jechała na miejsce 2,5 godziny. Myślałem już że goście się poddadzą. Na szczęście byłem w błędzie. Brnęli w błocie metr po metrze. W deszczu. Jak bym nie miał kupy gruzu po rozebranym chlewie to był bym uwarzony. Nie mieli by co pod koła rzucać. Dojechali na miejsce i zaczęli wiercić. Ze 4 godziny im to zajęło. Szkoda tylko że pompka którą przywieźli ma małą wydajność. Lustro wody w rurze nie zeszło ani na centymetr. Jutro dowiozą mocniejszą, na siłę.
Jak będzie odpowiednia to powinna woda schodzić. Wtedy wkopię docelową studnię obok.
Oby się udało.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dowieźli pompę 4kw. Woda schodzi. 
Po 8 godzinach poziom obniżył się o około 40cm.
Co ciekawe poziom wody obniża się nie tylko lokalnie ale w promieniu co najmniej 80m a może nawet i dużo większym. 
Woda bez zapachu, wizualnie i smakowo czysta, bez żelaza.
Za to pogoda......b.k. Wczoraj była idealna na robotę. Pospawałem 22 słupy, zrobiłem niwelacje drenażu.
Jak zwykle umówiłem na jutro 2 gości, koparkę i minikoparkę i dzień przed robotą leje.
Jak sie wk...wie to będę w tym deszczu robił.
Chciałem zrobić drenaż, pogłębić całość do poziomu -100 -  -110 i zrobić sobie ławice w wykopie. Jak cokolwiek zrobię przy takiej pogodzie to będzie dobrze.

----------


## hesperius

Witaj *jendrula*

Jesli woda jest ok, to moze zrob od razu studnie? Bedzie do podlewania ogrodu  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Studnia fi 600 wkopana. Kolejny mały sukces.
Piszę mały, ponieważ do docelowego miejsca brakło 50cm.
Mimo że 2 m obok wkopanej studni jest 8m studnia głębinowa, dopływ wody opadowej po warstwach gliny był tak duży że nie było możliwości wkopania o te 0,5 więcej. Tragedii nie ma ale nie jest tak jak chciałem. Poniżej spodu wlotu rury drenarskiej miało być 1,4m do dna. Będzie 0,9m. Wczoraj po koparce od razu przyjechała minikoparka. Miał być kopany rowek pod drenaż, a dzisiaj włożona i zasypana żwirem rura drenarska. Odkopano jakieś 1,5m i stwierdziłem że nie ma możliwości zostawienia rowka na noc. Gdybym wykopał powiedzmy 20m to jutro było by wszystko oberwane. Trzeba robić odcinkowo powiedzmy po 2m. Jeśli pompa nie była by załączona w studni głębinowej podejrzewam że nawet tych 2 m nie dało by się utrzymać. Wypływ wody z gliną jest bardzo powolny ale po godzinie doprowadza do oberwania.
Nie ma sensu walczyć z odwodnieniem w taką pogodę. Poddaję się. Poczekam do 2-3 bezdeszczowych dni.
Niestety czekanie generuje koszty. Od wtorku lecą 4kw non stop + wynajem.

Kolejna sprawa która wyszła w trakcie kopania. 
Grunt był odkryty w wielu miejscach. Ławy będą posadowione miejscami na piachu, miejscami na nawodnionej glinie.
Z punktu widzenia osiadania - tak być nie może. 
Gdybym budował szkieletora to bym odpuścił.
Badania geotechniczne gruntu obejmowały 3 otwory. Jednak złożoność warunków jest większa niż otwory wykazały. Są miejsca gdzie jest czysta glina. Właśni w pobliżu studni głębinowej i drenażowej. W pobliżu lasu również. W zasadzie w miarę czysty piasek znajduje się tylko na południowo zachodniej ćwiartce.
Chcę się podnieść jeszcze o 10cm. To powoduje że posadowię budynek na jeszcze większym obszarze glin.
Trzeba wzmocnić grunt poprzez wbijanie tłucznia. Poduszki piaskowe są dobre jak lustro wody znajduje się poniżej posadowienia ław, natomiast nie robi się ich przy zmiennym poziomie wody gruntowej - działa jak drenaż.
Jedną z metod na wyrównanie zagęszczenia gruntu pod ławami - i to z tych najtańszych - przy zmiennym poziomie wody gruntowej jest wbijanie tłucznia.
Do takich celów tłuczeń ma być większej frakcji 50-100 czysty, bez piachu i drobnych frakcji. Myślę że tłuczeń drogowy powinien być ok ( 31,5-63mm).
Powinien być wbijany bez rozkruszania. 
Wbijanie tłucznia powoduje konsolidacje, rozkłada nacisk budynku na większą powierzchnią. Wbijany tłuczeń nie idzie tylko w dół ale i na boki.
Będę musiał to zrobić.
Na początku rozważałem poduszkę piaskową, potem z niej zrezygnowałem. 
Teraz widząc jaki będę miał barzoł pod domem zrobię wbijanie 30cm warstwy tłucznia.
I tu pojawia się pytanie na które pewnie odpowiedzi nie dostanę.
Jaki tłuczeń zastosować: dolomitowy, wapienny, kwarcytowy, granitowy, porfirowy, czy też bez różnicy.
Tłuczeń będzie stale w wodzie - czy przykładowo z wapiennego nie zrobi się mąka? Dolomitowy się nie muli?Porfirowy jest na nasypy kolejowy. Urządzał by mnie kwarcytowy. 
O kwarcytowy i granitowy bym się nie bał. Gdybym mieszkał koło Strzegomia z wyborem nie miał bym problemu, ale nie mieszkam.
Czy ktoś wie gdzie można najtaniej w okolicy Mikołowa, Orzesza, Łazisk dostać tłuczeń kwarcytowy?
Jak czyta to jakiś znawca tematu niech się proszę odezwie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## firewall

W okolicach to tylko dolomit.Nie chce mi się kombinować bo mam pod nosem dwa kamieniołomy dolomitu, choć lepsze byłyby skały magmowe, ale w końcu to tylko dom. Dookoła stoją domy gdzie fundamenty lane były do gruntu, a do betonu wrzucano co tylko się dało, byle taniej, i. wszystko to stoi dziesiątki lat

----------


## jendrulakowalski

A są u Ciebie nawodnione gliny/iły czy wszyscy się nadsypywali? Mam obawy przed laniem ław na masło.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Zerknąłem do opinii geotechnicznej- jedno z zaleceń:
cyt.
"Dla równomiernego rozkładu obciążeń pochodzących od wznoszonego obiektu oraz poprawy i zwiększenia nośności podłoża budowlanego proponuje się rozważyć chociaż możliwość wykonania pod fundamentami projektowanego domu, dobrze zagęszczonej i nośnej warstwy np. piaszczysto - żwirowej lub z innych odpowiednich materiałów (np. z pospółki, piasku lub tłucznia), układanej pod fundamentem i zagęszczanej warstwami o grubości ok. 0,3m. Poniżej fundamentów proponuje się wykonać warstwę z chudego betonu o miąższości ok. 0,1-0,3m."

Z kolei poduszek się nie stosuje w przypadku zmiennego poziomu wody gruntowej: może ulec wymyciu, zamuleniu, spęcznieniu. Po za tym działa jak drenaż.

Dlatego myślę o wbiciu tłucznia w piach przewarstwiony masłem.

Za tydzień przyjedzie kierbud. Omówimy sprawę.

----------


## wimech

Na takie zagęszczenie proponował bym granit albo tłuczeń betonowy. Mogę zaproponować firmę "Żurawski" z Zabrza. Może nie najbliżej, ale że przerabia duże ilości to ma tanio.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzięki za info.
Oni tylko kruszeniem betonu się zajmują czy mają też tłucznie kamienne?
Jeszcze nie wiem czy to będzie konieczne. Na razie muszę zrobić ten cholerny drenaż i odkryć teren na całej powierzchni do poziomu koryta.
Najbardziej mnie boli koszt wynajęcia pompki dlatego chce się wpasować w jakąś lukę pogodową i zrobić to jak najszybciej. 
Pompy nie mogę wyłączać.
Z kolei jak wbił bym powiedzmy 20-30cm tłucznia to żadne deszcze temu nie straszne. A przy takiej pogodzie jaką mamy jest to ogromny plus.

----------


## firewall

beton jako kruszywo nie powinno stosować się. Za to między dwie różne warstwy powinno dawać się geotkaninę. Poprzedni dom, w którym mieszkałem, stawialiśmy w samej glinie, Nic nie dawaliśmy do srodka tylko lany był beton, kręcony w betoniarce, a do tego duże kamienie. Zero stali.Stoi do dnia dzisiejszego bez uszkodzeń. Kiedyś tak to budowano. Teraz człowiek nad wszystkim zastanawia się , kombinuje aż za bardzo. Ale dzisiaj mamy takie możliwości i materiały.
Trzeba zastanowić się czy ten dom ma stać 150 lat czy 500 lat.
Teraz to u mnie piasek gliniasty, glina piaszczysta. Tylko przy wjeździe glina( obecnie to jest piękne bajoro dla świń)

----------


## wimech

Z tego co wiem mają tłucznie różnych gatunków. Firewall, dlaczego nie można kruszywa betonowego?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Masz rację. Ja nie chcę tego robić przed uprzednim skonsultowaniem się z kimś kto ma pojęcie. To pogoda wszystkiemu jest winna :bash: 
Gdyby było sucho to kopnął bym se drenaż bez problemu. Wyłączył bym pompę w studni głębinowej, wybrał bym do docelowego poziomu i miał bym to suche i nienaruszone. Bo robił bym na suchej, odwodnionej glinie. A tak wszystko jest mokre, zewsząd woda napływa, grunt praktycznie nie wysycha. Samo łażenie od razu rozmiękcza tą glinę. 
Koparka była dzisiaj. Porobił 2,5godziny i zaczęło lać. Dziwie się że wogóle przyjechał bo lało całą noc.
Wybrał połowę z tego co miał. I tak u mnie idzie ta robota... :mad:

----------


## firewall

> Z tego co wiem mają tłucznie różnych gatunków. Firewall, dlaczego nie można kruszywa betonowego?


jak potrzymasz w wodzie betonowy okruch to po rozłupaniu jest cały mokry, kamień w środku jest suchy. A jak go mróz chwyta to....

----------


## wimech

> jak potrzymasz w wodzie betonowy okruch to po rozłupaniu jest cały mokry, kamień w środku jest suchy. A jak go mróz chwyta to....


Mróz na głębokości poniżej metra?

----------


## hesperius

> Mróz na głębokości poniżej metra?


O ile wiem, to zalezy od granicy przemarzania gruntu. U nas zostal ustalony na 1, 2 m glebokosci, chociaz wiem, ze okoliczni mieszkancy robia fudamenty nie przejmujac sie tym wskazaniem...

----------


## wimech

Jendrula, po tym co dziś zobaczyłem, odpuściłbym sobie to pompowanie bo majątek stracisz, a za te pieniądze jedź na urlop. W ubiegłym roku kopałem studzienkę kanalizacyjną na 2,7 i fundamenty na 1,2. Zero wody. Glinę targałem kilofem. Dziś przeżyłem szok. Nie zrobiłem jeszcze wylewek i patrzę a tam cały piasek na poziomie około 25 cm poniżej gruntu zalany. Wody gruntowe podniosły się prawie do poziomu gruntu. Obawiam się że nie dasz rady wypompować. Po prostu wrzuć na luz i poczekaj kilkanaście dni aż te cholerne deszcze przestaną padać i poziom sam opadnie.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

No..innego wyjścia nie ma.Musze poczekać...
Najgorsze jest to że ma lać ten tydzień, następny tydzień...Może jeszcze powódź przyjdzie do nas..
Musze zacząć kombinować gdzie dam więźbę jak przyjedzie pod koniec lipca.

----------


## modena

*Jendrula* coś mi się zdaje że w czerwcu już łopaty do ziemi nie wbijemy  Ktoś zakosił i teraz nic tylko

----------


## hesperius

*wimech* ma racje, jedz na urlop do miejsca, gdzie jest slonce i przywiez je ze soba za dwa tygodnie  :smile: 
Moze umiesc ogloszenie w sieci, ze szukasz miejsca na przechowanie wiezby? a nuz, widelec  :wink:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Już ochłonąłem  :smile: 
Pompa wyciągnięta i oddana.
Działka ma 7000m2 - miejsce się znajdzie  :tongue: 
Tylko trzeba ręcznie przenieść.

----------


## lucas34

To nie działka ino pole :big tongue:  I Ty się zastanawiasz gdzie materiały trzymać :big grin:  Na takim placu możesz skład budowlany urządzić hehe
Odnośnie wysokiego poziomu wody to na mojej działce mam ten sam problem... Odwierty wykazały lustro wody na 70 cm. Pogoda nas nie rozpieszcza więc do wbicia łopaty jeszcze poczekam. Plan jest o tyle ambitny, że dom w całości podpiwniczony. Zdaję sobie sprawę z warunków gruntowych dlatego działka będzie podniesiona a piwnice dostaną hydroizolację ciężką. W pobliżu (ok 80m) mam rów melioracyjny a do 6m glina. Plan jest taki że na pierwszy ogień pójdzie wkopanie szamba betonowego 6-10m3 które posłuży jako zbiornik na wodę z drenażu. W porze suchej nagromadzoną wodą będę podlewał zieleń, podczas opadów mechanicznie wypompuję do rowu lub na sąsiednią łąkę :tongue: 
Życzę słoneczka i suchych gruntów. Jestem pod wrażeniem Twojej dokładności w przygotowaniu materiałów :big grin:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Porobiłem kilka fotek. Wiem że nic nowego ale se powklejam  :big grin: 

*Lucas34*
Mimo że działka duża to teraz jest na niej mało miejsca.
Las 3000m2, garaż, ogród 1000m2 (nie było go na zdjęciach) dranaż z oczyszczalni zawalony gałęziami po wycince, kupy ziemi, silikaty cegła.
Jest jedno miejsce ale trzeba ręcznie przenieść 18m3 więźby, 12 m3 deskowania, łat, kontrłat, deski czołowej, nadbitki, belek stropowych - jednym słowem masa roboty.
A nie myślałeś o białej wannie? Literatura o hydroizolacjach w budownictwie i przy zabiegach konserwatorskich wyraźnie dawała do zrozumienia że piwnica w ciężkich warunkach wodnych wykonana w tradycyjny sposób czyli ława, posadzka + izolacje ciężkie to w przyszłości zaproszenie dla wody. Prędzej czy później połączenie izolacji na styku posadzki i ławy szlag trafi. Technologie prawidłowego wykonania tego połączenia tak aby zapewnić możliwość ruchu i nie zerwania izolacji, oraz zapewniające w miarę długą bezawaryjną pracę - czyli szczelność - są. Nie wystarczy papa, trzeba zastosować taśmy systemowe, masy dylatacyjne, masy kmb, elastyczne taśmy, szlamy uszczelniające. A już w ogóle nie wyobrażam sobie w tym przypadku wykonania przepustu w typowy sposób tak jak to się odbywa na budowach czyli dziura w zapaćkanym dysperbitem murze fundamentowym. 
Chyba że się dźwigasz ponad lustro wody. 
Ja mimo że się podniosę to i tak ławy pozostaną w wodzie.
Fajnie to wykombinowałeś z tym szambem :smile:  , a nie będzie problemu z kurzawą która będzie walić zewsząd jak tylko wkopiesz się pół metra poniżej lustra wody?

Teraz gdybym jeszcze raz miał wkopywać studnię na drenaż grubo poniżej lustra wody to zrobił bym to nieco inaczej - typowa studnia z kręgów, pompa szlamowa w środku i podawanie wody pod ciśnieniem na dno studni - sama by się zapadła na żądaną głębokość.

Tym ośmiodniowym ściąganiem wody w ilość 1200 l/min obniżyłem poziom wody w pobliskich studniach  :tongue:  - pomimo ulew :roll eyes: 
Dobrałem pompę głębinową o takiej charakterystyce która zapewni mi odpowiednią wydajność z głębokości 8m - dla odwadniania terenu i odpowiednie ciśnienie - przy mniejszej wydajności - dla wykorzystania jej w studni głębinowej którą zamierzam wykonać w przyszłości - 20-25m.

Robota wyjątkowo mi się nie kleiła dzisiaj. Zrobiłem 3 przęsła z dodatkowego wieńca, pospawałem prowadnice do węży strażackich i uruchomiłem pompkę w studni do drenażu. Do ściągania wody z drenażu jestem przygotowany  :yes: 
Do środy powinienem mieć zainstalowaną pompę głębinową - czekam na pompę, węże i zabezpieczenie pompy - czyli rozłącznik termobimetalowy, zabezpieczenie zaniku fazy, stycznik i sterowanie w jednej skrzynce - też wykorzystam w przyszłości do instalacji cwu ponieważ można do skrzyneczki podłączyć sondy oraz czujnik ciśnienia.

Trochę popsociłem w rowie melioracyjnym - widać na zdjęciach - trzeba będzie poprawić, a wodę będę już lał za rów tak że piach zostanie w lesie, nie rowie.

No i fotki.































*Hes*
Jak tam rozważania na temat ściany trójwarstwowej? :smile: 

*Modena*
Na przekór pogodzie - wbijemy! :wink:

----------


## hesperius

Hej, hej  :smile: 

Widze, ze nie straszne sa dla Ciebie zalamania pogody, a nad domem pracujesz systematycznie i w sposob zorganizowany. Ciekawie opisujesz sposob wykonania studni drenarskiej. Dlaczego planujesz studnie glebinowa? Czy na mniejszych glebokosciach nie masz dostepu do dobrej wody czy obawiasz sie zmiany warunkow wodnych w poblizu studni?

Dzisiaj widzielismy sie z architektem, koncepcja domu wlasciwie ustalona. Pytalam go o sciane trojwarstwowa wykonywana etapami, ale nie przychylil sie do tej koncepcji, chociaz nie podal argumentow, ktore moglabym przytoczyc. Mysle, ze powinnam porozmawiac o tym z wykonawcami, nasz architekt dotychczas nie spotkal sie z takim"szalenstwem"  :wink:  Trzeba bedzie zmienic obliczenia dotyczace fundamentow, jak przypuszczam. Wiemy juz, ze bedziemy potrzebowac max 15 m3 drewna na wiezbe, wiec jak zobaczylam, ze Ty masz 18 m3, to przestalam sie stresowac, ze to duzo  :wink:  A do noszenia - strasznie duuuuzooo ...

P.S. Metalowy element w postaci luku, ktory podtrzymuje rure jest (nie tylko funkcjonalny, ale) piekny!  :big grin: 

Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ogon skorpiona  :tongue: 
Skromnie powiem że na szybko skleciłem. Myślałem co by wsadzić pod wąż żeby się nie zginał i takie cuś mi przyszło do głowy.
Odnośnie konstrukcji i nietypowych pomysłów - lepiej pogadać z rozumnym konstruktorem. Ewentualnie dobrym kierbudem - tylko gdzie ich znaleźć :wink: 
Zmiana obliczeń jak najbardziej konieczna. Jak usłyszysz słowa "wszystko da się zrobić" to znaczy że trafiłaś na odpowiedniego gościa/gościówe  :smile: 
Inżynierowie są od rozwiązywania problemów - a ten nie należy raczej do trudnych.
 :good night:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Zapomniałem odpowiedzieć na Twoje pytanie odnośnie studni głębinowej. Więc odpowiadam :smile: 
Zaraz za domem mam rów melioracyjny przechodzący przez całą wioskę do którego czasem pompują z szamba. Na działce jest też małe rozszczelnione szambo ze sklepu - tak rozszczelnione że odkąd sięgam pamięcią nie było ono ani razu odpompowane. Woda podskórna się nie nadaje. A ze studni głębinowej chciałbym pobierać wodę nadającą się również do picia - po przejściu przez odpowiednie filtry. Kiedyś było badanie wody robione gdzieś w okolicy ze studni głębinowej - wyszło że woda bardzo dobra tylko żelazo i mangan w dużej ilości. Z kolei z 8 metrowej 0 żelaza - nic się nie wytrąca. Trzeba by zbadać i dopiero potem podjąć decyzję czy można z niej korzystać.

----------


## hesperius

Hej, hej  :smile: 
Dzieki za wiesci  :smile: 

Planujemy studnie, wiec troche poczytalam na ten temat. Zwiekszone ilosci zelaza stosunkowo latwo zlikwidowac filtrami, ale w przypadku przekroczonej zawartosci manganu konieczna bedzie stacja uzdatniania wody - jesli planujesz wykorzystac wode do picia, a nie do podlewania. Z tego co pamietam, do 30 metrow studnie mozna kopac "na zgloszenie", w przypadku wiekszych glebokosci dochodza jeszcze jakies ustalenia wodnoprawne... Probowalam zorientowac sie jak mozna zamowic mape hydrogeologiczna ( http://www.psh.gov.pl/bazy_danych_ma...anych/mhp.html ), ale otrzymawszy instrukcje obslugi uslugi zalamalam sie. To chyba nie bylo po polsku  :wink: 

Kierbuda jeszcze nie ma, ale mam nadzieje, ze juz niebawem wszystko zacznie sie krecic  :wink: 

Bardzo mi sie podoba Twoja kreatywnosc. To jest bardzo pomyslowe rozwiazanie. Sama mysle o "rzezbach ogrodowych" z gietych drutow zbrojeniowych - takich azurowych zwierzokach, po ktorych piely by sie rosliny. Jako alternatywa dla krasnali  :wink:  (niekoniecznie finansowa...)
No, a ten łuk - renesansowy  :smile: 

Dobrego tygodnia  :smile:

----------


## lucas34

Odnośnie posadowienia ław to planuję by posadzka była powyżej poziomu lustra wody - ławy mogą być w wodzie. Zaznaczam że odwierty robiono w bardzo mokrym czasie więc w porze suchej lustro jest pewnie głęboko. Myślę że biała wanna to przesada jeśli nie chcę wchodzić z całą piwnicą w ziemię - planuję nadsypać budynek z każdej strony o 1-1,3m. Odnośnie ław to jeszcze nic nie jest przesądzone ponieważ w tym tygodniu dopiero spotkam się z projektantem i to on zdecyduje czy budowle opieramy na płycie czy ławach. Co do szamba to planuję kopać w suchym terminie i dodatkowo uszczelnić połączenie czapy z zbiornikiem. A na chwilę obecną robię to co Ty - czyli przygotówka i zbieranie materiałów  :big grin: 
Jak masz za dużo drzew to ja Ci ten lasek ogarnę hehe :big grin:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Rozmawiałem z kierbudem.
Przyjechał, zobaczył grunt i stwierdził że żadnego wbijania tłucznia nie ma sensu robić. Trzeba czekać innej rady nie ma. Zrobić drenaż, odwodnić, w miarę osuszyć grunt i lać chudziak. Potem ławy, zasypać do poziomu ław, ubić i można wyłączać drenaż. Jeśli grunt między ławami będzie plastyczny, wilgotny i nie będzie szło go zagęścić to też wybrać.
"Jak masz za dużo drzew to ja Ci ten lasek ogarnę"
Już mi to ktoś mówił.. :tongue: 

Dzwoniłem do cegielni.
Pierwsza partia ma przyjść pod koniec lipca.
Masakra. Nie wiem gdzie to dam.

*Hesperius*
A nie lepiej z prętów z nierdzewki?
Zbrojeniowe będą Ci rdzewiały.

----------


## wimech

Tylko różnica w cenie pomiędzy zbrojeniówką a nierdzewką przynajmniej pięciokrotna i ze spawaniem większy problem.

----------


## MarynioM

Takie małe ranczo :smile:  spoko! Powodzenia bo dużo pracy cię czeka!

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> Tylko różnica w cenie pomiędzy zbrojeniówką a nierdzewką przynajmniej pięciokrotna i ze spawaniem większy problem.


Wiem, wiem. Jak coś niewielkiego to idzie z gładkiej 6, jak dużego to trzeba liczyć się z kosztami. Tymczasem w wykopie jest jezioro 10cm. Jade po wodery żeby dojść do studni.

----------


## hesperius

Hej Jendrula  :smile: 
Jak tam u Ciebie? 

PS Mysle, ze dylemat nierdzewka czy zbrojeniowka rozwiaze sie sam, jak budzet zostanie podsumowany  :wink: 
Serdecznosci!

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Trochę się zrobiło przez ten pustynny tydzień:
Poniedziałek - wyjście ze studni w postaci szalunku traconego - wbijanie desek 1,5m  -  tam było bagno i ni jak nie szło wykopać prostego rowka.
We wtorek wybrałem do docelowej głębokości z szalunku i wiertnąłem dziurę 45cm niżej od istniejącej - 2 godziny roboty żeby to wywiertać - koronka z dedry była o 0,5cm za krótka i nie przeszła przez wewnętrzną warstwę rury.
Środa wolne - kopanie, wykładanie geowłókniną, wożenie żwiru - wyjechaliśmy z najgorszego miejsca plus za narożniki.
Czwartek , piątek to samo - strona południowa następnie północna. Południowa była o wiele gorsza - trzeba było robić w krótkich 1,5 - 2m odcinkach, wykop szybko się obrywał, mulił.
Północna - dużo mniej stresowa robota - kopanie i wykładanie geowłókniną w odcinkach 3-5m. Również dużo lepiej spadki wyszły.
Zresztą najważniejsze że drenaż działa prawidłowo. Spadek wynosi 15cm na 30m drenażu z jednej i drugiej strony.
Sobota - obijanie się, jakieś małe porządki no i przede wszystkim nabiłem z żonką 6 kolików wyznaczających budynek + 50cm z każdej strony no i wypoziomowaliśmy niwelatorem. 
Padła decyzja że podnosimy jeszcze o 15cm. Co się będziemy szczypać. Byle chałupa nie będzie wyższa od modrzewi  :cool: 

Jeszcze jedno: drenaż jest francuski a geowłóknina nietkana igłowana szerokości 3m 150g/m2 polipropylenowa. Tzw szmata z marketu szybko się zapychała w mule - ją zastosowałem tylko dla okrycia skarpy.

4kw pompa głębinowa - wyciągnięta - czekam na rachunek :eek: 

FOTKI

Było:


A teraz:













































W poniedziałek nabije ławice i będę czekał na kolejny zryw.
Oczywiście drenażu sam nie zrobiłem.
Było nas codziennie 2-3, a w czwartek było 6 - razem ze mną. Wtorek sam robiłem przy studni.
W zasadzie bez wbijania desek to robota na 3 dni w 3 osoby po 12 godzin dziennie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## hesperius

Gratulacje!  :smile: 

Widze, ze praca przyniosla efekty. Przypuszczam, ze nie mozesz sie juz doczekac wyjscia z poziomu fundamentow do gory. 
Jak ksztaltuja sie koszty drenazu u Was? Architekt namawia nas na polaczenie pracy nad drenazem z budowa studzienek, zbierajacych wode z rynien, ale na razie nie przewidzielismy na to buzdetu, a i zasadnosc tego rozwiazania nie jest dla nas czytelna...
PS Co oznacza informacja, ze drenaz jest francuski?

Serdecznosci!

----------


## modena

*Jendrula* , kawał dobrej roboty  :smile:   Napracowaliście się sporo :yes: 
A jak sytuacja wygląda teraz , bo  dziś mocno dolało :sad:  , bardzo dużo tej wody  :sick:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzięki :smile: 
Drenaż działa zawodowo :big grin: 
Bez niego było by jezioro w wykopie na całej powierzchni. 
Całą wodę na bierząco ściągał do studni zbiorczej. Rano były 2 kałuże obejmujące ok 1/3 wykopu. O 12 po wodzie nie było śladu.
Drenaż francuski to drenaż żwirowy bez rury. Uznałem że rura jest zupełnie zbędna. Gruby żwir owinięty geowłókniną wg mnie powinien mieć lepszą przepustowość niż rura owinięta geowłókniną i zasypana żwirem. Przede wszystkim dużo większa powierzchnia przenikania dla wody.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## hesperius

Brawo  :smile:   :cool: 

Dzieki za wyjasnienie!

----------


## modena

Super , czyli zdążyliście to zrobić w samą porę .
*Jendrula* , jakbyś miał chwilkę czasu to skrobnęłam na priv pytanko o geowłókninę ( gdzie kupię i jaki rodzaj do drenażu ) :big grin:  

pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dość długo u nas mało się działo. Ale chyba powoli to się zmienia. Nie mam za bardzo energii żeby pisać rozwlekle, wiadomo praca, budowa albo budowa 14h/dobe. Wczoraj wziąłem wolne i zdziałaliśmy razem z poniedziałkiem tyle: (ławice nabijałem z żonką w przerwach między opadami deszczu w zeszłym tygodniu)

















*Modena*
Mam nadzieję że informacje nt. gewołókniny się przydały.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## modena

Jendrula , pewnie że się przydały . Dzięki bardzo :yes: 

  Jakie u Ciebie postępy , super.  Powodzenia w dalszej akcji :yes: 

Wszyscy wszędzie budują aż się kurzy :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

13:00. Robota zrobiona. Wszystko zaszałowane i wybrane ze środka. Bednarke tylko trzeba rozciągnąć i to tyle. W sumie niepotrzebnie brałem dzisiaj też wolne. Oby pogoda się utrzymała do jutra. B10 będzie między 9, a 13. Dowiem się dzisiaj o 20:00. 
No to zakasać rękawy z mężem i brać chętną do pracy młodzież aż znajdziesz budowlańców  :smile: . To nie takie straszne :no:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Zalane. Deszcz już mnie nie martwi.
Gruszka miała być maks o 9, była o 10. Był stres bo nigdy tego nie robiłem. Ojciec trzymał trąbę, ja zbierałem deską i grabkami, ojciec kolegi - który zresztą od początku budowy - czyli drenażu- pomaga ściągał grabkami. Nie wyszło idealnie, są zadziory, ale to w końcu chudy beton. Folii na niego nie dam bo bez sensu by to było jako warstwa poślizgowa - jest to obligatoryjne przy szkodach górniczych, i to papa kilka razy - jak by nie było - u nas na razie szkód nie ma.
Wyszedł mały zonk, na szczęście mały. Brakło ok 1/3 kubika betonu. Wg projektu 9m3, zamówiłem 10 do tego pompiarz miał w zbiorniku 0,5m3 znaleźnego betonu B25. Wiadomo - lanie w grunt.Najważniejsze że rozgarnięto wszędzie. Uzupełni się jutro, pojutrze.
Trochę zdjęć, może za dużo, ale nie chce mi się wybierać, i tak wszystkich nie wrzucam.

----------


## modena

*Jendrula*, super :yes: . Fajnie Wam poszło . Powodzenia dalej :yes:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzięki za miłe słowa *Modena*  :smile: 
Ekipa się znalazła?
Po wczorajszej ulewie było niecałe 20cm wody nad chudym betonem. O 10:00 jak zmierzyłem poziom opadł i było ok16cm. 
Szlamu nawalone tyle że trzeba poświęcić cały dzień żeby wyprowadzić powierzchnie do ładu. Woda schodzi w tempie 0,5cm na godzinę.
Wyciągnąłem tymczasowo pompkę ze studni, położyłem na beton i obniżyłem poziom o 6cm. Kopruchy i ślepki żarły niemiłosiernie.
Teraz jest już 6-7cm wody. Ciekawe ile będzie jutro.
Chudziaka będę musiał przejechać karcherem pod delikatnym ciśnieniem żeby zebrać warstewkę mułu. W miejscach gdzie się schodziło, albo wyjeżdżała koparka nawaliło 20cm drobnego piachu.
Najważniejsze że ogólnie nie jest to już duży problem, wystarczy dzionek roboty i można jechać dalej.
Współczuje tym którzy nie mają drenażu ani chudziaka.
Dzwoniłem rano do cramo - mikołów. Nie mieli ani jednej pompy, a wiem że na stanie posiadają kilkadziesiąt.
W poniedziałek czyszczenie , demontaż szalunków i chyba to wszystko.
Wtorek będę robił przepusty i pociągnę bednarke. 
To tyle.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## modena

> Dzięki za miłe słowa *Modena* 
> Ekipa się znalazła?


Dobrze że zdążyliście z chudziakiem :yes:  bo inaczej byłoby nieciekawie  :sick: 
Mój kolega w sąsiedniej wsi  też zalewał ławę i ledwo zdążył wczoraj  przed deszczem.
Widzę że my , lud budujący najbardziej potrzebujemy słońca i pompy do wypompowywania wody :wink: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Łosiu

Cześć

Fajny domek się robi  :smile:  Zawsze podobało mi się połączenie kamienia z cegłą.
Trudne warunki, niesztampowy projekt, masz zacięcie  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Cześć
W poniedziałek wyczyściliśmy z mułu i rozszałowali chudy beton + ułożenie bednarki. We wtorek przepusty i folia.
Wczoraj z ojcem w 4 godziny poroznosilismy blaty na miejsce. Smarowaliśmy je czym popadło. Głównie ropa ze starymi przerobionymi olejami silnikowymi.
Dzisiaj wziąłem wolne i w 14 godzin zrobiliśmy cały szalunek ław fundamentowych.
Szalunek gotowy obsypany i wypoziomowany z dokładności +/- 1mm.
Jedyne czego brakuje to szalunku słupków pod taras, ławy pod schody i pod słup w garażu. Pod nimi niema chudego.
Zmęczenie ogromne.
*Łoś*
Nowy dziennik do śledzenia. Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## Łosiu

Dzieki  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Kilka fotek:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

W taką pogodę robota idzie jak krew z nosa. Żeby to był poniedziałek, wtorek....
Ale to musi być dzień wolny - sobota, kiedy można kilkanaście godzin poharatać na pełnych obrotach.
Więcej siedzenia niż robienia. 
Poprzekręcałem narożniki i połączenia blatów tak żeby wkręty były od zewnątrz a nie przy betonie. Umknęło mi to przy skręcaniu blatów ze sobą , bo było łatwiej.
Umieściliśmy z ojcem skrzynki na słup i ławę pod schody. 
Czekam na lukę w niebie żeby ostatecznie sprawdzić wszędzie poziom niwelatorem. Zauważyłem kilka miejsc gdzie poziom odbiega dość znacząco. Mam kliny po docinaniu na szpic kolików. Poziomowanie przebiega szybko i bezboleśnie. 
Ja stoję przy niwelatorze, a ojciec sobie chodzi z młotkiem, brechą, wiaderkiem klinów i łatą niwelacyjną. 
Deszcz naniósł trochę mułu i piachu. Przed ułożeniem zbrojenia trzeba będzie wyczyścić.
Chciałem ułożyć skrzynki pod słupki tarasu ale nie dam dzisiaj rady.

----------


## Łosiu

Ostatnio przy zalewaniu stropu łebki niektórych wkrętów zabezpieczyłem plasteliną. Nie te w betonie, tylko te na wierzchu o których wiedziałem że będą zachlapane a zależało mi na łatwym wykręceniu później (nie chciałem wyrywać z pożyczonych płyt szalunkowych). Pojedyńcze mi zmyło kiedy podlewałem szalunki żeby nie były suche przed zalaniem, ale generalnie się sprawdziło. Jak chcesz się bawić i zależy Ci na łatwym odzysku desek z szalunków to można pobawić się czymś czego woda ta łatwo nie zmyje, np towotem albo czymś takim. 
W większości jednak zabetonowane łebki stosunkowo łatwo oczyścić. Ale nie wszystkie  :wink:  i przy tych paru procentach jednak zestaw przekleństw i nerwów leci taki, że teraz gdybym miał coś skręcać to jakoś bym zabezpieczał.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzięki za tipsa. Na pewno się przyda.
Cały czas kombinuje czyby nie wyskoczyć i nie poczyścić folii z mułu, ale jest niedziela, sąsiedzi by mnie namaścili, a babcia wyklęła. Że też nie mogło być wczoraj takiej pogody.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Znam temat.
W niedzielę kosiłem trawę. Delegacja dwóch sąsiadów zwróciła mi uwagę, że w niedziele się nie pracuje !
Wytłumaczyłem, że ja się bawię, bo lapka na kolanach nie mam, i cholerami nie rzucam, a na dodatek popijam piwko !
Zrozumieli. Chyba ostatecznie przekonało ich to piwko.
Jędrula, To Ty może też następny raz w niedziele idź na budowę z piwkiem i sąsiadom, a przede wszystkim babci wytłumacz, że jak delektujesz się piwkiem, to Ty się bawisz , a nie budujesz.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

To następnym razem z żoną pójdę co nie co poszperać na budowie. W między czasie skoczymy do naszego lasku żeby żonę komar ugryzł i nie tylko i żeby sąsiedzi nie tylko zobaczyli ale i usłyszeli że się bawimy. Piwko i papierosek po takiej zabawie to nieomalże heroina :yes:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Stwierdziłem że skrzynki zrobię i zaleję po wylaniu ław razem z murem fundamentowym. Wykorzystam kilka dni przestoju po wylaniu ław.
Chciałbym usunąć po włożeniu zbrojenia poprzeczki które trzymają blaty u góry i bardziej obsypać.
Czy blaty się nie rozjadą górą? Łatwiej by mi było równać beton po deskach.

----------


## hesperius

Witaj Jendrula!  :smile: 

Ale profeska  :smile:  Ciesze sie, ze udalo Ci sie tyle zdzialac. Musze przyznac, ze nie pamietam, zebym widziala rownie dokladnie i elegancko (a, co!) przygotowane szalunki.

PS Doczekalismy sie wreszcie na dzialke  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Nie sądziłem że robienie zbrojenia to udręka połączona z bólami w krzyżach.
Do pierwszego połączenia narożnika łączącego przęsła sześcio-prętowe zabierałem się jak do schwytania jeżozwierza.
Dzień w dzień było coraz lepiej i szybciej.
Trochę szalunki miejscami zjechały do środka. Zostało jedno przęsło i 5 połączeń + spozycjonowanie i zamocowanie słupów.
Trzeba też będzie jeszcze raz zniwelować szalunki - trochę się poprzesuwały jak się po nich chodziło.
Robota od poniedziałku codziennie po 5 godzin z ojcem.

*Hesperius*
Gratulacje  :smile:  No to teraz już chyba z górki  :big tongue:

----------


## wimech

Jaki bunkier przeciwatomowy będzie postawiony na zbrojeniu z ostatniego zdjęcia?

----------


## Łosiu

Przepraszam, pytanie może niezasadne, ale nie widzę na zdjeciach. Masz połączone narożniki i łączenia prostopadłe belek  "L-kami"? Czy to właśnie te 5 brakujących połączeń?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Tam się nałożyły na siebie 2 ściany. To wygląda mniej więcej tak że 2 przęsła 6 prętowe leżą obok siebie w odstępie 30cm. Kratownica jest pod schodami. Szpilki są łączone ze zbrojeniem schodów. Schody są połączone konstrukcyjnie z murem fundamentowym elewacji. Słupy te wysokie są łączone z podciągiem żelbetowym nad wejściem.
L-ki są, może ich nie widać. L-ek jest w narożnikach przęseł 6-prętowych 8, 4 prętowych - 6. Łączenie prostopadłe 4 L-ki. Łączenie prostopadłe przęsła 6prętowego z 4 prętowym - 6 L-ek. L-ki są tam gdzie przęsła nie wchodziły do siebie i gdzie brakowało do 50xfi16.
Wchodząc przęsłem 4 prętowym w ławę szerokości 80cm L-ek nie potrzeba ponieważ zakotwienie w betonie wynosi wymagane 50xfi16, dokładnie 5cm mniej czyli 75cm.

Zbrojenie skończone. Jutro spozycjonowanie słupów i zniwelowanie szalunków. Beton środa albo czwartek.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## aiki

Jak patrzę na te mistrzostwa przy zbrojeniu i szalunkach to już widzę jak ustawiasz każdy pustak z poziomicą.
Powyższe mija po jakimś czasie i lecisz za sznurkiem twierdząc, że wieniec to wyrówna.
Na koniec spr i odchyłki i tak są na poziomie kilku milimetrów.
Baw się dobrze  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Masz racje. Najpierw ja byłem wkręcony w precyzje, potem ojciec, a potem już tylko było - "to jest dobre, jadymy dalej".
Co dla mnie najważniejsze: otulina 5cm, zniwelowanie poziomu szalunków - dla kolejnego szałowania muru bardzo ważne - gdyby miał być murowany to bym odpuścił i spozycjonowanie słupów i szpilek dla schodów - muszą wejść w szalunki dokładnie na miejsce.
Zabawy coraz mniej, zbrojenia miałem już dość w piątek. Na szczęście koniec  :smile: 
Marzy mi się Chorwacja, lenistwo i hektolitry piwska, a to dopiero początek  :roll eyes: 
Ale tak to chyba jest jak się buduje samemu, pomału a sztyjc jak to godajom.

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Marzy mi się Chorwacja, lenistwo i hektolitry piwska, a to dopiero początek 
> Ale tak to chyba jest jak się buduje samemu, pomału a sztyjc jak to godajom.


To, może weż się dla odmiany za produkcje piwa.
Zabawa przednia i dobre piwo ochoty do budowania dodaje !!!

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Na razie rozpracowuje koźlaka :yes:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Degustujesz sklepowego ? Czy bawisz się w produkcje ?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Sklepowy. Przedkładam degustacje nad produkcję. Chyba nie miał bym tyle zapału żeby warzyć piwo.

Ławy w środę wylane. Wziąłem z usługą wibratora. To był błąd. Pompiarz lał ile wlezie, kumpel trzymał trąbe a chłopak z buławą wsadzał jak mu się podobało. Wyjaśniłem mu co ma robić bo nie nadążałem z łopatą, a pompiarz walił tak żeby jak najszybciej odpierd...lić robotę. Zacząłem ryczeć nieźle już wkurw.. ,co chwile brałem chłopakowi buławę bo se nieradził. Pompiarz sie tylko głupio uśmiechał, no to dostał zjebke i zaczął lać tak jak chciałem od razu.

Potem sąsiad mi wyjaśnił (a zbudował już 3 domy synom) że miałem mu dać flaszkę i lał by tak jak chciałem.

Ogólnie bardzo niezgrany zespół. Następne lanie to będzie ja - buława, kumpel - trąba, pompiarz - flaszka...

----------


## hesperius

Hej  :smile:  

To sie nazywa sztuka budowlana  :smile:  Imponujace! Gratuluje szalowania, zbrojenia i wylewania  :smile: , ogolnie ogarniecia tego jezozwierza  :wink: 
Nasze dzialkowe rejony tez sa raczej "flaszkowe", a do tego mowia, ze trzeba jeszcze w zargon budowlany wejsc... I nie tylko chodzi o lacine  :wink: 

To to zdrowko  :smile: 

PS. Dzieki za gratulacje  :smile: )))

----------


## jendrulakowalski

No to *Hesperius* prosimy do dzienniczka  :smile:  Kiedy zaczynacie??

Cały tydzień piwna posucha bo na 18:30 do roboty.

Jutro nadszarpnę zapasy koźlaczka  :yes:  podczas rozszałowywania.

A oto kilka fotek:

----------


## elmagra

Gratulujemy zalania ław (skoro "się" ze względu na pracę jest niemożliwe).  :smile: 
Widzę, że mamy tego samego dostawcę betonu, te charakterystyczne różowe gatki.  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

"troche" ci zeszlo zeby dobrnac do tego etapu... no ale gratuluje ze pokonaliscie przeciwnosci i jestescie gdzie jestescie.

teraz bedzie juz troche latwiej *

















* zartowalem, bedzie zajebiscie ciezko :smile:  ale kazda wylana kropla potu czy krwi bedzie zblizac do konca i cieszyc jak nic na swiecie

powodzenia!

----------


## elmagra

> bedzie zajebiscie ciezko ale kazda wylana kropla potu czy krwi bedzie zblizac do konca i cieszyc jak nic na swiecie
> 
> powodzenia!


Zgadzam się w pełni. U nas, choć jest jeszcze lata świetlne do końca (wymurowany parter, brak nadproży i stropu nadal), to oglądanie "starych" nieaktualnych zdjęć strasznie cieszy (np takie z dziurą w ziemi, albo gołej działki z wbitą łopatą, hehe). 
Byle do przodu !

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile: .

Trochę zeszło to mało powiedziane. Jak planowałem w zeszłym roku to teraz miał już być strop wylany :big lol:  A jest? :WTF: 

Dzisiaj rozszałowaliśmy z kumplem wszystko. 8 godzin, jednym słowem - szychta.
Ojciec jedzie z karcherem - czyści elegancko nawet zaschnięty beton.

W poniedziałek obsypie ławy i wyrównam teren, no i jedziemy z szałowaniem muru.

*Elmagra* 
Ja z tego dostawcy betonu rezygnuję. Usługa wibratorem nie jest w cenie - 5zł do kubika. Kumplowi nie chcieli przyjechać wyliczyć ilość betonu. Mają drożej, pompiarz mnie  :mad: , a chłopak z buławą zielonego pojęcie nie miał jak się nim posługiwać. Powątpiewam w prawidłowe zawibrowanie ław, chociaż szalunki wypełnił całkowicie - ale wcale to nie oznacza że jest dobrze.

Tymczasem trzeba się zrelaksować.

Do miłego :bye:

----------


## elmagra

No to może trafiliście na jakąś niefajną ekipę. bo u nas byli póki co dwa razy (ławy i chudy na gruncie) i było ok. Porządnie wylane, zawibrowane, ekipa miła. Co będzie potem, zobaczymy, może poszukamy kogoś  z lepszą ceną, bo firma która nam będzie teraz robić strop  ma "w cenie" również wylewanie, wibrowanie i gładzenie stropu - to po co płacić dwa razy za to samo...

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Czy ktoś wie może gdzie kupić folię szerokości 1m? Najzwyklejszą budowlaną, paroizolacyjną.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Widzę, że / na zdjęciu w zielonej koszulce i uroczych kaloszkach / w ramach nadzoru inwestorskiego odbywało się polewanie betonu ?
Ergo. Masz pomocników !

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Jasne że mam. Sam to bym może jeszcze drenaż kończył.
Zmęczenie bardzo daje się we znaki. Jakieś osłabienie bo po zimnych koźlaczkach mam jeża w przełyku i szybciej się męczę.
W poniedziałek z kumplem w 5 godzin obsypaliśmy ławy i wyrównali teren.
Wtorek oklejanie folią i noszenie blatów też 5 godzin bo do pracy o 11:20.
Środa oklejanie, noszenie i szałowanie, dzisiaj też. 
W zasadzie cały mur zaszałowany. Kilka blatów brakuje. 
Jutro chyba nic nie będę robił bo mi sie nie chce. Musze akumulatory naładować.

----------


## tomdts

Równowaga to podstawa , nikt nie jest hi-men trzeba smarować i ładować tz. akumulatory.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Coś mi sie zdaje że musze sobie trochę oklapnąć, przysiąść. Człowiek czasem przesadza z robotą a potem przychodzi choroba i jest uziemiony na dłużej niż gdyby miał zrobić powoli ten sam wykon.
Ławy były lane przepisowo przez pierwsze 3 dni co 3-4godziny i raz w nocy co mi w ogóle nie przeszkadzało bo przychodziłem z pracy o 3 nad ranem, potem 3 dni 4 razy w ciągu dnia. Mur miał być wylany jutro albo w poniedziałek. Przy mojej niedyspozycji przesunie się to niestety. Szkoda że mnie nie dopadło po wylaniu muru. I tak bym nic nie robił.
Beton na szalunkach ław dość mocno zasechł. Oprócz karchera do arsenału narzędzi ojca doszła szpachelka i młotek.
Jutro chyba coś podziałam, jeszcze tylko dzisiaj do pracy i wekend. 
Ale coś lżejszego. Trzeba podwinąć folię i chwycić takerem. Połączenia foli zalepić taśmą klejącą co by się beton nie zawieruszył pod folią. Kliny powsadzać żeby spoziomować szalunki. Sztrabów raczej nie będę robił. Zobaczy się.
Na szczęście nie muszę robić sztrabów dołem tylko co ok 2m górą. Szalunki są tak ciężkie że tylko pyrlikiem idzie je przesunąć po betonie.

Kumpel stwierdził że teraz mam gdzie wieprzki chować. Koiki jak znalazł, niektóre nawet z podłożem błotnym.

Trochę fotek:

----------


## gandw

Piękna robota! Złap oddech i ogień - dasz radę na pewno  :wink:  Kilka pytań:
1. Przy lanych ścianach fundamentowych nie robi się izolacji poziomej? Jak zabezpieczysz przed podciąganiem kapilarnym przy Twojej mocno podmokłej działce? 
2. Nie wyszłoby taniej wynajęcie szalunków systemowych? 
3. Już pytałem, ale chyba nie odpowiedziałeś - jak i czym będziesz zatykać otwory po prętach gwintowanych?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

No niestety jestem uziemiony, tchawica i gardło zapalone. Dzięki za miłe słowa :smile: 
1. Ławy beton W8, mur fundamentowy W8, ocieplenie - styropian XPS - izolacja pozioma w poziomie ław niepotrzebna. Jak by były bloczki to tak. Podciąganie kapilarne betonu jest znikome, a W8 prawie żadne. Pierwsza izolacja pozioma będzie w poziomie 0.
2. Możliwe że wyszło by. Ale uznałem sobie że i tak muszę kupić masę desek na deskowanie strychu, a do szałowania murów fundamentowych będę podchodził 3 razy, więc kupiłem deski.
3. Nie będę zatykał. Cały mur będzie ocieplony więc rozsadzania zamarzającą wodą, nie będzie.

Szkoda bo sobota, a chciałem to dzisiaj skończyć i w poniedziałek wylać. Myślałem nad betonem szybkotwardniejącym żeby jak najprędzej podejść do ocieplenia i kotwienia (takie druty wbijane w kołek umieszczony w murze po to aby sczepić razem oba mury ściany trójwarstwowej).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ŁukaszF

> Piękna robota! Złap oddech i ogień - dasz radę na pewno  Kilka pytań:
> 1. Przy lanych ścianach fundamentowych nie robi się izolacji poziomej? Jak zabezpieczysz przed podciąganiem kapilarnym przy Twojej mocno podmokłej działce? 
> 2. Nie wyszłoby taniej wynajęcie szalunków systemowych? 
> 3. Już pytałem, ale chyba nie odpowiedziałeś - jak i czym będziesz zatykać otwory po prętach gwintowanych?


Ad.3

Otwory można zaszpachlować masą niskoskurczową np. M-38 . Szybko wiąże i zapewnia szczelność pod izolację.

Szalunki "bunkrowe" niczym jak szalunki przyczółków mostowych  :smile:  myślę że śmiało można było  trochę zaoszczędzić i dać co trzeci ściąg, sklejkę 3 dechy w poziomie i co 1,5 m kantówkę + wyporę

----------


## hesperius

Jendrula, pieknie, gratuluje  :smile: ))

Szkoda, ze to wszystko zostanie zasypane i nikt nie bedzie widzial kunsztu wykonania. ...Wyobrazam sobie takie ziemne korytarze ze szklem, przez ktore widac jak tak dom spotyka sie z ziemia. No i bilety wstepu, oczywiscie  :wink: 

U nas jeszcze nic sie nie bedzie dzialo... Jak nam sie uda w pazdzierniku dostac PnB to bedzie to nieomal cud. Moze jeszcze zdazymy z fundamentami, chociaz marzylo nam sie, ze zrobimy SSO. Ale coz, co sie odwlecze...

Zdrowiej  :smile: 
Serdecznosci!

----------


## krzysztof5426

Mistrzu Jedrula !
Szalunki do podziwiania !!!

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Bo się zaróżowię :razz: 
Jak na razie to miszczuniu od degustacji lodówkowego koźlaka. :wink:  No i mam za swoje.
A Ty *krzysztof5426* piwowarem jesteś? Jakieś sukcesy?
*Hes* No to gratulejszyn, jak nie masz tak porąbanej konstrukcyjnie chałupy jak ja wymyśliłem to w mig wybudujesz :smile: 
Powodzenia

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Sorki, chyba przeczytałem i zapomniałem co pisałaś o PnB jak odpowiadałem :oops: 
Przekonany byłem że dostałaś PnB. To chyba przez tą chorobę, muszę się jakoś usprawiedliwić :roll eyes:  

Jutro i pojutrze ojciec z żonką dokończą ustawianie szalunków. Myślę że dadzą radę bez majstra  :Biggrin: .
A ja rewierek tygodniowy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## krzysztof5426

Piwko wolno mi tylko robić na działce, w mieszkaniu mam zabronione .
Mam nadzieje, że w czasie urlopu, może trochę wcześniej uda mi się popełnić warkę.

----------


## hesperius

Hej, hej  :smile: 
Wszystko w porzadku  :smile:  Ciesze sie, ze juz dochodzisz do siebie  :smile:  

Nie wiem wlasnie, czy nie mam czegos konstrukcyjnie porabanego  :wink: . Cos mi sie zdaje, ze beda fundamenty schodkowe w projekcie (na razie konstruktor sie glowi). Jak o tym poczytalam, to mi sie wlos zjezyl na glowie. Gdzie ja znajde takiego majstra jak TY?  :ohmy: 

Mysle, ze zonka da rade  :yes:  Za chwile wyjdziecie z ziemi i domek zacznie pieknie rosnac w gore.
_(juz sie nie moge doczekac fotorelacji)_

Pozdrowka!

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Podczas gdy ja w ramach rekonwalescencji odświeżam sobie lekturę dobrego wojaka szwejka , żonka przypina folię.
@krzysztof 5426 - jak to nie wolno? Komuż to chmielem w nosie zakręciło?? :ohmy:   :wink: 

Na fotorelację @Hes trzeba będzie trochę poczekać. Do niedzieli mam L4 i nie kiwnę nawet palcem. Szkoda że nie mam pracy stricte umysłowej. Budowa była by dla mnie bardziej odpoczynkiem niż harówą. Ale jak tylko skończą się prace tzw ziemne to juz będzie bułka zmasłem  :roll eyes:  (chyba...)

----------


## hesperius

Oj, to niezle Cie zlapalo... ;( Zdrowia, Jendrula!

Pozdrowienia dla dzielnej Inwestorki  :smile: 
(w kadrze zlapal sie tez mij ulubioby ogon skorpiona  :wink: 

pozdro!

----------


## krzysztof5426

Andrzejku !
To może zmień lekarstwo na takie 40 %. Szybciej  powrócisz do zdrowia.
" @krzysztof 5426 - jak to nie wolno? Komuż to chmielem w nosie zakręciło??"   Wiadomo komu .

----------


## Pan Leśniak

jendrulakowalski, archicada uczyłeś się sam?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Panie Leśniaku na pewno babcia mnie nie nauczyła ani na żadne mitingi szkoleniowe nie chodziłem. Toż ja samouk pełną gębą jestem :yes:  .
Niby wyleczony ale do soboty muszę żreć jeszcze antybiotyk. W taki oto piękny sposób zalewanie muru fundamentowego przesunęło mi się o 8dni. 
Jest zalany. To się dzisiaj wydażyło o godzinie 17:00. Kolejny dostawca betonu okazał się w cipe hmmm...tzn w deche, pardą. BB żory rozwijać nie będę bo ponoć chyba nie wolno tu kryptoreklamować. Pan przyjechał pół godziny wcześniej niż było umówione a ja nie miałem robótki skończonej, ani ojciec więc trochę nieprzyjemnie się z Panem przywitałem (bo nie dał znać). Niesłusznie, zanim pompa przyjechała ( bo grucha była pierwsza) i się rozłożyła, wybiła godzina ZERO, jeszcze po 2 kumpli zadzwoniłem żeby przyjechali 15 minut wcześniej. Zdrowa zjebka jeszcze nikomu nie zaszkodziła. Lepiej zjebać na powitanie tak co sie klient od razu do pionu ustawi, a nie ustawiać jak już pół roboty jest spierdo... Jak ja klne...O jezu...no tak, podobno jestem źle wychowany.. to wszystko tłumaczy..
Ale co do Pana.
Ten miły Pan mnie zaskoczył. Otóż ja sobie przerzucałem kabel z wibratora ( bo to taki na 230v a nie na baterie...) a ten gostek za trąbe już trzyma a pompiarz wali już betonem. Toż to obsługa trąby gratis. 
Pozostanę wierny Żorom.
Beton całkiem inna konsystencja. Rozpływ S3. Pięknie się rozlewał, a to cholerstwo co mi L-ar przywiózł to się nawet wibratorem nie chciało zagęszczać.

Kolejny etap z głowy.

Panie Krzysztofie ja wolę trunki złociste. Ponad gorzałę przedkładam również lekkie likiery.
Już się nie umie doczekać końca antybiotykoterapi kiedy to rubinowo-brązowy koźlak o temperaturze zimno-piwnicznej znów powędruje z flaszki do paszczy (tam się na chwile zatrzyma) przez gardziel do żołądka.  :yes: 

No to Pyrsk!

----------


## hesperius

Jak tam prace ziemne, Jendrula ?  :smile: 
Pozdrowienia  :smile:

----------


## wimech

Chyba złociste trunki spowodowały niemoc u mistrza Jendruli, że się nie odzywa :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Czyś byś znowu nadużył zimnego koźlaczka ?
I dlatego cisza ?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

No no
no no, no no
no no, no no
no no there's no limit!
 :wiggle:

----------


## krzysztof5426

No to "zdrowie" na budowie !

----------


## jendrulakowalski

W skrócie mogę powiedzieć że rozszałowałem, ociepliłem, uszczelniłem pianką i taśmą która niestety się odkleja, pokotwiłem tak jak się kotwi ścianę trójwarstwową i obszałowuję teraz do drugiego muru i na schody. W sobotę powinienem skończyć i w poniedziałek zaleje. Potem mur w garażu i słupki na taras no i to będzie chyba koniec betonowania.
Jeszcze kupa pracy przede mną a wszystko powoli idzie bo we dwójkę. W pracy akurat trafiła się pierwsza zmiana - najgorsza, najcięższa po której często nie ma pary żeby napierdalać (...pardą) na budowie. Wczoraj nie robiłem nic, a dzisiaj półtorej godziny bo miałem lekkie spięcie z ojcem. Za to w poniedziałek i wtorek miałem wolne więc zaliczyło się te 13 godzinne dniówki na placu budowy.

Jak zaleje to wkleję foty.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomdts

Ty masz kogoś do pomocy, a ja jestem zupełnie sam, powoli człowiek zacznie wyć do księżyca.

dawaj foty....

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Masz racje. Każdą pomoc trzeba docenić.

Foty. Nie chciało mi się przebierać. Te od muru i ocieplenia zrobione szajsaparatem.

----------


## wimech

Nie wiem kim jesteś z zawodu, ale na pewno powinieneś być aptekarzem :smile:  Pełny szacun, jak mawia młodzież.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzięki :smile: 
Z zawodu sztygar zmianowy robót przygotowawczych czyli drążenia chodników korytarzowych  :yes:

----------


## wimech

Ale Twoja dokładność to nie z kopalni, bo kiedyś robiłem troche robót dla kopalń i tam nie ma takiej dokładności

----------


## tomdts

Kawał dobrej roboty ale w takich trudnych warunkach (podmokłe) że nie dziwie się iż tak mocny drenaż będzie robiony, ja dopiero dzisiaj będę odkopywał budynek.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Wczoraj podczas lania zaszła mała, dla mnie duża, katastrofa.
Lane było na 3 razy. Beton mrozoodporny F150, wodoszczelny W8, z włóknem polipropylenowym - przeciwskurczowo. Elegancki betonik, S2. Pierwsza warstwa 30cm zawibrowana - sam wibrowałem, leją drugą i nagle pompiarz krzyczy - Stop! nie wibruj!. Patrze na niego potem na szalunek, a tu górą z 8cm poszło, szalunek dźwigło 2-3cm - koniec lania. Akcja na dziko z wzmacnianiem szalunków. Blaty całe wyciskało dołem i górą i je podnosiło. Nie będę tego opisywał, wkleję zdjęcia.  Beton na szczęście jakoś został wylany, ale nie jest zawibrowany, Tylko warstwa 30cm w dole i miejscami góra. Jestem ciekaw jaki widok się ukaże po ściągnięciu szalunków. Zabrakło 2 kubików które zostały uzupełnione betonem B20 zwykłym. Cała idea betonu mrozoodpornego i wodoszczelnego poszła w cholere. Teraz po ściągnięciu będę musiał zaciągnąć rapówką i przejechać jakimś gruntem.
 :bash:  :mad:  :Confused: 
Szalunek fajnie wyglądał na zdjęciach, przestroga dla tych którzy nie ściągają blatów ze sobą tylko rozpierają o grunt. Mądry po szkodzie narobił bym szpilek dłuższych i rurek. Chwycił bym do istniejącego muru i nic by tego nie ruszyło. Otwory bym zapiankował i pozaklejał. No ale za późno.


Co robiłeś dla kopalni *Wimech*?

*Tomdts* drenażu nie będzie. Odwodnienie które zrobiłem jest już dawno wyłączone i tak pozostanie. W gruncie jest tylko beton, żelazo i styrodur.

*Hesperius* budujesz już?
Pozdrawia

----------


## wimech

Sworznie, trzpienie, tuleje prowadzące i tym podobne części stalowe.

----------


## tomdts

To zrozumiałe przy takich nakładach, faktycznie prawie jak bunkier. woda  mróz nie da rady.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Oto efekty spartolonej roboty. Beton niezawibrowany w 2/3 wysokości. Pierwsza warstwa zawibrowana. 2 rysy. Średnio wiem co z tym zrobić. Prawidłowo to beton miał być zawibrowany i zasypany bez żadnych dodatkowych zabiegów. Teraz jest masa ubytków które trzeba wypełnić. Najgorzej jest przy schodach, tam jest zbrojenie, no i rysy. Narobiłem se kupe dodatkowej roboty.

----------


## martinflash

nie jest aż tak źle, poradzisz sobie, pamiętam jak byłem na tym etapie, zerknij na mój monolit, wczoraj wrzuciłem fotki

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...08#post6115408

----------


## erbe3

Zatrzyj raki (ubytki) zaprawą cementową i wykonaj izolację przeciwwilgociową.
Parametry betonu (mrozoodporność i wodoszczelność) przy takiej ilości porów w betonie delikatnie mówiąc nie istnieją.
Jak chcesz wykonać naprawę naprawdę po bożemu to użyj zaprawy do naprawy betonu opartej na systemie PCC ( beton polimerowo – cementowy) ale ona niestety trochę kosztuje.

ps. widziałem Twoją budowę z ulicy, mieszkam niedaleko, a po tym rondzie poznałem że to Mościska.
Powodzenia

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Już oglądałem *martinflash*, pełna profeska. Czasem zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej było rzeczywiście wypożyczyć akry ale jak napisałeś że kosztowało Cie to 6 koła to myślę że przy mojej ilości szałowań deski wyszły mnie dużo taniej. No ale znowu jaka wygoda. Miałeś jakieś pęknięcia?
*erbe 3* a skąd jesteś jeśli można zapytać. Dzięki za rade. Jutro odbieram zamówione zaprawy z siki. Dokładnie PCC jak piszesz ale tylko do naprawy betonu przy schodach. Sika repair 10 F - szlam i inhibitor korozji, 13 F - do ubytków 10-40mm, 20 F wyrównująca do ubytków 5-20mm. Całość przejadę szlamem i zaprawą cementową z dodatkiem SikaLatex na drobnym piasku jak szpachlówka metodą mokre na mokre( taka tańsza wersja Sika Baudispersion - emulsji do wykonywania dedykowanych zapraw PCC na miejscu budowy, klei, mostków sczepnych). Na to bitumiczna izolacja przeciwwilgociowa i to wszystko. Rysy zaleję mlekiem cementowym. Natnę i zaszpachluję Sika 31 CF. Normalnie powinno się zrobić iniekcje ale nie będę się w to bawił bardziej istotna jest dla mnie mrozoodporność niż wodoszczelność bo nie ma piwnicy. Więc rysy tylko wypełnię. Najbardziej boli to że kupe dodatkowej roboty sobie narobiłem i dodatkowy koszt naprawy.

----------


## wimech

Tymi rakami - rzadziznami nie martwił bym się tak co pionowymi pęknięciami. Powodzenia

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Mimo że beton był co chwila polewany i był we folii dostał takiego skurczu że pękł - pewnie dlatego że nie był zawibrowany w przeważającej części, miał w sobie mnóstwo wody. Kierbud powiedział że skoro to nie jest piwnica to nie ma sie co martwić, wypełnić, zasmarować i jechać dalej. Myślałem też o żywicy, ale żeby ją zastosować beton musi mieć co najmniej 28dni. Jako sklejenie konstrukcyjne było by to na pewno dobre ale trzeba czekać miesiąc i wyłożyć kilka stówek na pakery, ręczną pompkę i sam iniekt.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Trochę się zrobiło od ostatniego postu. Po kolei.

Zeszła sobota przebiegła bardzo miło. Pracowaliśmy w większym gronie rodzinnym. Ja trochę pomagałem przy klejeniu styropianu. A głównie z ojcem składałem szalunki. Żonka z przyszłym moim szwagrem kleiła styropian.

Praca z żoną samą przyjemnością. :roll eyes: 









Żona stwierdziła że wyglądamy jak dwa żółwiki  :big grin: .





Zalewanie przebiegło bardzo sprawnie. Niestety lało. Był to wtorek. Po wylaniu na bieżąco podczas równania trzeba było przykrywać folią.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Praktyka czyni mistrza. Szalunek garażu wyszedł w zasadzie bezbłędnie, najszybciej i najrówniej.



Tak jak widać na poniższym zdjęciu będzie cały monolit zewnętrzny naprawiony. Powierzchnia oczyszczona karcherem, raki i ubytki rozkute. Na matowo wilgotne podłoże nałożony mostek sczepny w postaci  szlamu. Na to mokre na mokre szpachla. Po wyschnięciu grunt bitumiczny jako izolacja przeciwwilgociowa.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

W między czasie , kiedy tylko się dało rozkuwałem raki dłutownikiem. Potem wszystko przejadę młotkiem igłowym no i karcherem. Została północna strona od lasu do zrobienia, schody - najgorsze bo trzeba rozkuwać do zbrojenia i są największe dziury. Jak powierzchnia będzie przygotowana to zrobienie fasety, szpachlowanie i uzupełnianie ubytków powinno pójść szybko.

Poniższe zdjęcia przedstawiają najgorsze miejsca. Pustki powstały podczas uzupełniania po ciemku twardniejącym już betonem niedolanych miejsc. Jedynie południowa strona jest taka. Reszta stron na szczęście ma drobne ubytki.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

W piątek przyjechało drewno. Dokładnie konstrukcyjne na dach domu i garażu oraz belki stropowe świerkowe. Deski na deskowanie , łaty, kontrłaty, podbicie i deska czołowa przyjadą w przyszłym tygodniu. Drewno miód :roll eyes:  , piękne, zdrowe, z dobrego drzewa. Jest tego sporawo,ale też konstrukcja dachu będzie tradycyjna, na pełne zaciosy. Przewoźnik rozładował drewno na placu. Wczoraj zostało przeniesione na sztaple.













Pozostało do przełożenia na sztapel krokwi domu i garażu.

Oczywiście trzeba zrobić daszek.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Wczoraj garaż został rozszałowany, blaty wyniesione. Wygląda to mniej więcej tak:

----------


## tomdts

jest dobrze  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

> jest dobrze


Jest BARDZO dobrze !

----------


## jendrulakowalski

dzięki :smile:

----------


## aiki

:jaw drop: - tłumaczy wszystko.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Oj bardzo długo mnie tu nie było. Roboty po pachy, tym bardziej jak się robi w duecie albo solo.
Potem do pracy, a jak praca często wyczerpująca psychofizycznie to do pisania energii nie wiele zostaje. 
Na początku jest zapał, energia zdwojona, ale po dłuższej eksploatacji organizmu gdzieś to wszystko pomału przygasa i z trzaskającego płomienia pozostaje ledwo tlący się żar.
Ale się żarzy! I o to chodzi.
Jakieś małe choróbsko mnie dopadło po drodze, kilka niepowodzeń no i efekty są jakie są. Może nie tyle co mizerne, ale do przodu to ja na pewno nie gnam...kłusem sobie pomykam.

Taka mała fotorelacja jak zwykle.























































Jest jedna sprawa w związku z którą chciał bym zasięgną porady, powiem więcej, dogłębnej analizy.
Jako że 31 grudnia 2013 roku upływa data powyżej której zaksięgowane na fakturze materiały budowlane nie będą podlegały odliczeniu VAT do ustawowego 8% postanowiłem czym prędzej zrobić zakupy jeszcze w grudniu. 
Fajnie jest jak się wie co ma kupić. Ja wiedziałem ale ogólnie. Tak więc google poszło w ruch. Zostały zakupione wszystkie materiały izolacyjne : włókno celulozowe do ocieplenia stropu piętra, płyty pir ( znalazłem w świetnej jak na PIR cenie) na ściany zewnętrzne, twarda wełna na posadzkę pływającą piętra i perlit na tynki wewnętrzne.
Zakupiony został również rekuperator ze sterownikiem. 
Chciałem wykorzystać maksymalnie zwrot ile się da ( chociaż i tak granicy bym nie osiągnął bo już funduszy brak) więc postanowiłem zakupić całe ogrzewanie podłogowe + kocioł. Projekt ogrzewania podłogowego zleciłem firmie, do tego OZC trzeba było policzyć.
No i policzyli te OZC, przesłali wyniki...No i SZOK.
Będzie dom pasywny...
Spodziewałem się czegoś pomiędzy NF40, a NF15 ale niecałego 9kwh/m2/rok nigdy bym nie przypuszczał.
Wprawdzie projektując domek postarałem się o to żeby jedynymi mostkami termicznymi były ława, kotwy murłaty (chociaż i tak będzie na nie sypnięte włóknem celulozowym) i kotwy elewacji, okna od strony północnej wyeliminowałem do aż 2szt, komin umieszczony poza izolacją, nietypowy ale energooszczędny sposób montażu okien (przedstawiony w wątku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...yt-osb-sklejki ). 

W związku z moimi wątpliwościami czy ktoś obeznany mógłby zerknąć na obliczenia OZC ??

http://przeklej.net/down/43583563603...180d429dd.html

Ogromnie byłbym wdzięczny.

Podejrzewam że może występować przeszacowanie odnośnie sprawności wentylacji, brak uwzględnienia strat ciepła na kotwach, mostki liniowe przy parapetach, skrzynkach rolet ( montaż okien nieco zmodyfikuję niż ten podany w linku, tzn. zastosuję wąskie prowadnice rolet umieszczone jak najbliżej krawędzi szyb a na resztę ramy nałożę XPS/PIR - okna mogą nietypowo wyglądać bez ram, trzeba będzie zwizualizować i ocenić).
Sam nie wiem, w normalnych obliczeniach się tego nie uwzględnia. 
Dla domu niskoenergetycznego uwzględnia się wszystko.

Znajdując się jeszcze w stanie delikatnego oszołomienia zadzwoniłem do faceta odpowiedzialnego za obliczenia żeby to przejrzał jeszcze raz. Przejrzał i powiedział że wszystko jest dobrze.

Zaprojektowałem więc sobie schemat poglądowy kotłowni , policzyłem bufor,  dobrałem kocioł, kluczowe elementy i przesłałem do biura projektowego. Tam uzupełnili o drobne szczegóły i odesłali w zasadzie ten sam schemat - no i oczywiście skasowali - widząc ten schemat mogłem sobie odpuścić zlecenie jego wykonania. Jest kilka spraw które zostaną inaczej zrealizowane niż na schemacie - chodzi o bufor, ale o tym popiszę jak dojdzie do instalacji. 

Zostało nam na beton i żelazo na strop, wieńce, schody, nadproża i może pustaki ceramiczne na garaż. A po zwrocie znowu co nieco wpadnie.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## wimech

No nie jest tak źle, idzie do przodu. Zwłaszcza jak się robi na 2 albo 4 ręce. Zdrowych i spokojnych świąt. I wyluzowania :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jedna uwaga, albo raczej sugestia (bo uwagi mozna miec wtedy kiedy widzi sie bledy, a tu bledu nie widze) dotyczaca drewna na wiezbe.
Warto jest zesztaplowane i poprzekladane warstwy dodatkowo sciagac bandowka. Warunkiem sa oczywiscie przekladki pionowe w miejscach gdzie spinasz. W efekcie drewno jest trzymane zarowno w poziomie (dociskane przez kolejne warstwy) jak i w pionie (trzymane przez bandowke).
W taki sposob drewno pospinali nam naci ciesle jesienia 2012 i kiedy po 6 miesiacach zabrali sie za wiezbe nic nie bylo skrzywione ani skrecone a bylo pieknie wysuszone.

----------


## o_c

Dobrze prawi, wódki mu dać!
Ja nie pospinałem drewna na wiatę i tyle kulew to nigdy  w życiu z siebie nie wydałem...

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzięki za rade też myślałem o tym. Zapewniam że elementy są tak kurewsko ciężkie że nie będę tego poprawiał  :wink: . Największe przekroje są na dole i są przygniecione. Drewno już schnie od marca. Myślę że nie powichruje się bardziej. Ojciec mi tylko tyle powiedział, żeby ten modrzew nie miał ruchu musiał by być poskręcany na  konkretnych ceownikach co metr i po kilka śrub na ceownik. Takie przekroje i ilość zrobią z bandówką co tylko będą chciały. Przemyślałem i przyznałem rację. Drewno mury rozsadza, drogi podnosi. Przygnieść, przykryć, starczy. Przy mniejszej ilości to bym pospinał.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Dobrze prawi, wódki mu dać!



Doskonaly pomysl! A czy moge sobie wziac sam ? :big tongue:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

lelum polelum  :big grin: 
gdzie ja to słyszałem....

----------


## jendrulakowalski

o postępach szło by tak powiedzieć.
ale kojarzy się procentowo
tymczasem zdrowo wlewam piwo w gardziel
i coś mi się zdaje że mi biuro projektowe OZC źle policzyło.
Za co oni kasę biorą...

----------


## asolt

> i coś mi się zdaje że mi biuro projektowe OZC źle policzyło.
> Za co oni kasę biorą...


I dobrze Ci sie wydaje, zapotrzebowanie na ciepło nie powinno byc mniejsze od 8000 kWh, projektowe obciązenie cieplne ok 4500-5500 W.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Mógł byś wskazać co jest źle przyjęte do obliczeń/ źle obliczone? Nie mam argumentów żeby im kazać to ponownie przeliczyć. Na podstawie tego OZC policzono ogrzewanie podłogowe.

Jak by ktoś był jeszcze zainteresowany:

Dane:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...1aa1ca5b2.html

Wyliczenia biura projektowego OZC:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...180d429dd.html

Wyliczenia biura projektowego CO-podłogowe:

http://przeklej.net/down/26967394909...dbd5d71c9.html

Dom stroną z najmniejszą ilością okien (2) pod kątem 22st do równoleżnika w kierunku północ-północny wschód. 
Woj. śląskie

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Mógł byś wskazać co jest źle przyjęte do obliczeń/ źle obliczone? Nie mam argumentów żeby im kazać to ponownie przeliczyć. Na podstawie tego OZC policzono ogrzewanie podłogowe.
> 
> Jak by ktoś był jeszcze zainteresowany:
> 
> Dane:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...1aa1ca5b2.html
> 
> Wyliczenia biura projektowego OZC:
> ...


Czy to ma być prezent pod choinkę ?

Szczęśliwych Świąt i dużo prezentów !
I tych kilku milionów w totka !

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzięki. Wzajemnie zdrowych i wesołych Świąt.
Jaka bańka by się przydała jak najbardziej.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Aleś skromny !
Jedna bańka ??? Co najmniej 30 !!! Jak już marzyć to bez opamiętania !

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Mała fotorelacja. Dawno mnie tu nie było. Roboty posuwają się w średniawym tempie ale posuwają się. Zważywszy że muruję we dwóch a resztę robię samemu to chyba nie jest źle.

----------


## aiki

Zatkało mnie!

----------


## krzysztof5426

Widziałem już wiele budów, ale tak porządnie prowadzonej, jeszcze nie.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ale kosztem wolnego tempa.

----------


## firewall

I tak jesteś demonem szybkości przy mnie. :big grin:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ty to już masz pewnie płytę, ocieplone mury fundamentowe i możesz jechać z nadziemiem.
Mnie jeszcze czeka: zazbrojenie i zaszałowanie wieńca, wylanie schodów razem z wieńcem. wymurowanie cegłą klinkierową ozdobnej warstwy, wymurowanie cegłą silikatową warstwy na murze nośnym, docięcie klinów z XPS, na to papa i dopiero wtedy mury..... :eek:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Trochę zdjęć.

































Tata wymurował 2 warstwy bloczka na sztorc, ja wymurowałem stopę pod komin, schody, zaszałowałem i zazbroiłem. Wieniec zbroiliśmy razem.
Zalewanie było wyczerpujące. O 17 musiałem iść do pracy więc żona przejąła inicjatywę i zalała całą stronę od lasu i połowę od tarasu. Miałem 2 pomocników do mieszania i przywożenia betonu i ojciec pomagał do 12 - całe schody zalał, ja równałem i zagęszczałem wibratorem.
Receptura na beton z Lubanty. Plastyfikator napowietrzający i opuźniający czas wiązania Betostat. Beton wyszedł jak z gruszki. Jedyny feler to fakt że przy wylewaniu z betoniarki do taczki w ostatniej taczce zawsze było najmniej grubego żwiru.

Pęknięcie muru fundamentowago tak jak można się było spodziewać poszło dalej na bloczki, a dokładnie na spoinę pionową, dlatego został wykonany wieniec zazbrojony razem ze schodami.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Efekt wyszedł całkiem przyzwoicie. Mam nadzieje. Wieniec zarysował się na narożniku przy schodach, mimo że całość była non stop podlewana. Ciepło było cały czas, ok 30st no i beton na CEM I 42,5R był zrobiony także się nie dziwię.
Tata poprzycinał cegłę klinkierową do 20cm i ponacinał kapinosy. Ja wymurowałem klinkiere. W czasie kiedy tata fugował ja wymurowałem warstwę cegły silikatowej i zamocowałem kliny. Na to papa no i można było zacząć murować w końcu z bloczka silikatowego.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Kot przyszedł na inspekcje.




Po stwierdzeniu że wszystko jest w porządku poszedł na mamrota.
A oto efekty:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Murowanie:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Czy ktoś może wie dlaczego zaprawa czasem zielenieje. Tak się działo przy fugowaniu klinkiery. Miejsce na fuge ostateczną zostawiono. Użyty cement to CEM III/A 32,5N LH/HSR/NA. Długo urabialny, niskoalkaliczny, ale hutniczy.

----------


## [email protected]

no no, chylę czoła....

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Czy ktoś może wie dlaczego zaprawa czasem zielenieje. ( ... ) Długo urabialny, niskoalkaliczny, ale hutniczy.


No wlasnie, za dlugo kreciles i go zemdlilo  :wink:  

A powaznie to nie mam pojecia... zielonego pojecia  :wink:

----------


## wimech

Jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem. Chylę czoła.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

W poniedziałek zamówię Klinkerreiniger AC z Remmersa. Koszt 35zł za kg proszku do rozpuszczenia. Wyczyszczę klinkiere z zaprawy i dobrze folią owinę żeby się już nie brudziła. Co do cementu do cegły elewacyjnej. Czy ma ktoś doświadczenie w murowaniu na własnej zaprawie, nie z worka? Wyliczyłem że za zaprawę z worka zapłacił bym około 15-20tys - podziękuję. Tylko biały portlandzki niskoalkaliczny cement się nadaje? Taki Pozmur z Kreisela do klinkieru jest przykładowo na cemencie hutniczym.

----------


## tomdts

szacun... wreszcie idą mury, gratuluje.

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## aiki

Żyjesz?

----------


## krzysztof5426

Już od kilku tygodni chodziło mi po głowie odnalezienie Twojego dziennika i zadanie sakramentalnego pytania :

ŻYJESZ   ???


... a może już budowa skończona ?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Siema
Na początek pozdrawiam tych których to jeszcze interesuje.


Robota się ciągnie. Dziennie wygospodaruje 4,5 - 6 godzin na budowanie w większości albo z halangrem albo z ojcem, czasem samemu (zbrojenia przykłądowo). 

Chciałem poczekać z wpisem aż zaleje strop. Teraz wygląda to tak:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

No i po rozszałowaniu:
































10 ton piachu poszło  :ohmy: 

Za bardzo nie ma energii żeby jeszcze ogarniać forum i codziennie cosik pstrykać, W pracy też czasem nie ma miodu a akumulatory kiedyś ładować trzeba.

Pzdr dla wszystkich oglądających.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Jako że samemu albo w systemie dwójkowym idzie mi to za wolno stwierdziłem że wezmę ekipę do skończenia stropu. Boję się że śnieg i mróz mnie zaskoczy ,a jest to bardzo prawdopodobne jeśli miałbym skończyć do świąt. 
Niestety dzień jest coraz krótszy, praca zarobkowa też jest często męcząca,a stan akumulatorów nie pozwala żeby wychodzić codziennie na budowę.
Zaszałowałem okna belkę w salonie i górny bieg. Wewnętrzną obstawkę i belke nad wejściem zaszałował tata ze znajomym.
Nawiasem mówiąc strasznie fajne uczucie jak się przychodzi z pracy a tu coś nowego zrobione - pierwszy raz to doświadczałem :roll eyes: .
Ale znajomy też do pracy chodzi, tata też i to w zasadzie jeden tydzień był kiedy akurat oboje mieli wolne i mogli razem beze mnie porobić.

Zbrojenie prefabrykowane, kosze wieńców, belek, nadproży powiązane.
Całość czeka już 2 tygodnie.
Ekipa wchodzi we wtorek i ma to w 5-6 dni skończyć.

Mała fotorelacja:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Od środy w  na Twoim regionie temperatura ma być na plusie.
Wzięcie ekipy to dobry pomysł.

----------


## tomdts

I jest na plusie +++

życzę powodzenia Tomasz  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Na wtorek zaplanowane jest zalanie. Niestety od wtorku mają być ujemne temperatury i śnieg  :sad: . Coś chyba ten stropik będzie musiał jeszcze poczekać.

Miałem poważne obawy co do zatrudniania kogokolwiek do roboty przy domu który buduję. Muszę przyznać że ekipa która robi strop jest świetna pod każdym względem. 3 miłych panów po 60. Przedstawiłem im projekt wykonawczy wg którego miałem robić szalunki i zbrojenie i za 2 dni stał szalunek zrobiony dokładnie tak jak chciałem. Obawiałem się że niestarczy desek i że jak mnie nie będzie będą cięli jak leci. Poprosiłem żeby postarali się dobrać deski jak najekonomiczniej - została 1/4 desek, a docinek było tyle co w jednej taczce.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Materiał użyty do szałowania oczywiście będzie wykorzystany w dalszych etapach. Belki 10x22cm na drugi strop, deski 5x10 na sufit podwieszany w garażu, deski 32mm po oczyszczeniu i zaimpregnowaniu na deskowanie strychu. Stemple stalowe mam za darmo pożyczone , drewniane za darmo po wycięciu lasu zostały. Jedynie musiałem dokupić 15 stempli drewnianych bo brakło tych co miałem.

----------


## aiki

jakoś przerzedzony ten las u ciebie w domku. Może to tylko złudzenie.

----------


## krzysztof5426

> jakoś przerzedzony ten las u ciebie w domku. Może to tylko złudzenie.


Cholera !  Też o tym pomyślałem !

----------


## jendrulakowalski

No bo stalowe stemple i belki 10x22. Dzisiaj przyjedzie kierownik i oceni.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jak wypadła ocena ?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Szalunki ok. Jedynie do zbrojenia kilka uwag typu otulina, podkładki, kilka prętów dołożyć też trzeba i kilka bigli.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Strop zalany w piątek. O godz 11 było już po wszystkim. Miałem wątpliwości co do prawidłowego wibrowania buławą, a w szczególności tego czy beton dokładnie otuli dolne pręty podciągów żelbetowych (7x fi16). O godzinie 17 można już było chodzić po stropie robiąc lekkie ślady. W sobotę trzeba było się już przyłożyć żeby go zetrzeć. 
Z niepokojem rozszałowałem nadproże gdzie wydawało mi się że beton był najsłabiej zawibrowany. Na szczęście wszystko było okej. Może i nie jest prawidłowo zawibrowany ale napewno pręty są otulone.
Beton był bardzo gęsty.
Z obawy przed mrozami zamówiłem klasę wyższy niż przewidziany w projekcie C25/30 zamiast C20/25 (B30 zamiast B25). Z dodatkiem przyspieszającym wiązanie i ogrzewany. 
Zamawiając beton pytałem na jakim cemencie jest robiony (było wtedy delikatnie poniżej zera) i co się okazuje - kuriozum - w betoniarni należącej do heidelbergcement group stosują cement hutniczy. Zapytałem dlaczego - przecież jest już czas zimowy - otrzymałem odpowiedź że owszem ale mają jeszcze taki cement na stanie i jak się skończy będą zamawiali z centrali już inny. 
Wziałem więc beton od sprawdzonej betoniarni gdzie cena jest bardzo przyzwoita, handlowiec zalewa sam i potem na dodatek wibruje listwą wibracyjną - wszystko w cenie. 
Beton na cemencie cem II 52,5N A-S czyli żużlowy.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Wygląda to porządnie !

----------


## tomdts

Fajnie to wygląda.
Pogoda sprzyja dojrzewaniu betonu na cemencie żużlowym, będzie mocne.
Listwa wibracyjna fajna sprawa ja leciałem na listwie a belki i podciągi wibrowałem pak wgłębna z przewodem 2m.

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Strop ogólnie policzony był na 12cm. Ja chciałem 15. Wyszły nierówności rzędu +/- 1cm ale to nic, na to pójdzie wełna 50mm i wylewka. W styczniu rozszałuje, dechy posprzątam ,poukładam w środku i przygotuje wyciąg na piętro. Muszę jeszcze zabezpieczyć papę i cegły w cokole tak żeby już nic się nie pobrudziło. Do murowania piętra wezmę chyba ekipę. Ja w tym czasie ocieplę ścianę od garażu i będę murował narożniki. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## krzysztof5426

Pozdrowionka Świąteczne !
Wzięcie ekipy to dobry pomysł. Znacznie przyśpieszy budowę, szczególnie jak będziesz na bieżąco kontrolował ich działanie.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Zaniedbało się dzienniczek.
Czasu mało. Śliczny bobasek nam się urodził i tak to już jest.
Po kolei.
Rzeczy oczywistych typu porządek na budowie, rozszałowywanie, wciąganie materiału nie będę opisywał prócz wzmianki że zżerają czas. Perypetie ale bez katastrofalnych sytuacji.

Przygotówka pod murowanie:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

W międzyczasie przy złej pogodzie zacząłem robić spinki do dachówki:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Do murowania wziąłem ekipę.
Stwierdziłem że w 2 osoby będzie to trwało zbyt długo i będzie zbyt wyczerpujące. 
Wymurowanie 52 palet bloczka silikatowego na piętrze to nie robota na 2 osoby.



























Z murarzy jestem połowicznie zadowolony.
Wymiary i piony się zgadzają ale ułożenie bloczków w murze jest na poziomie zupełnej amatorki.
Robili tym materiałem bodajże drugi raz. W większości dosuwali bloczki zamiast je opuszczać dociśnięte do zamka. Przez to jest masa szpar do 5mm.
Spodziewając się że tak będzie kazałem im wypełniać kieszenie zaprawą tak ja ja to robiłem na parterze.
Fugi wyszły im nierówno: od niecałego centymetra do 3cm. Takiego czegoś jak łata murarska chyba nie widzieli.
Za bardzo nie mieli pojęcia o przemurowaniu skrzyżowań ścian. Trzeba było pilnować.
Najchętniej jechali by na blaszki ale im zabroniłem.
Zastosowali też zbyt mocną zaprawę co można było odczuć podczas wiercenia w fudze. Wiertło zjeżdża do bloczka.
Mam nadzieję że nie będzie pęknięć po obciążeniu wieńca stropem i dachem.

Tyle dobrze że odchyłki od pionu wynoszą maks pół centymetra.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

No i wieniec.
Trochę z nim zabawy było, szczególnie rozmieszczenie styropianów w miejsce późniejszych belek stropowych.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Obecnie muruję komin co idzie strasznie powoli.
Skończone mam do miejsca gdzie będzie opaska betonowa i dalej już jechane ponad połacią dachu z garażu cegłą elewacyjną.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Odnośnie zaprawy.
Od samego początku zakładałem że nie będę murował na gotowej zaprawie.
Wystarczy się rozejrzeć dookoła aby zauważyć że jedynym plusem takiej zaprawy jest wygoda w użyciu.
Wszędzie stoją budynki na zaprawach wapiennych, bądź też z niewielką ilością cementu.
Wydaje się że będą stać nadal. 
Udowodnione jest że mury na zaprawach wapiennych są trwałe czego nie można powiedzieć o zaprawach cementowych.

Zaprawa z worka ma praktycznie same minusy.
- bazuje na cemencie
- jest droga
- ma masę dodatków odpowiedzialnych za "wygodę pracy" - czyli napowietrzających
- znikoma, bądź żadna zawartość wapna odpowiedzialnego za tworzenie porów, przyczepność, wytrzymałość na zginanie, zdolność do samozabliźniania mikropęknięć
- zbyt drobne kruszywo - po to żeby była "wygodna do pracy" - czyli dobrze urabialna

Dobre gotowe zaprawy są natomiast bardzo drogie, a i tak nie wiadomo co w nich siedzi.

Aby zaprawa wapienna mogła wiązać potrzebuje przede wszystkim odpowiedniego kruszywa.
Potrzebne jest kruszywo grube ostre i płukane dużej zawartości ziaren 3-4mm.
Takie kruszywo pozwala zaprawie na tworzenie się pęcherzy powietrza.
Pęcherze te umożliwiają wnikanie powietrza w głąb zaprawy co jest kluczowe dla wiązania wapna.
Jednocześnie pełnią rolę buforu magazynującego wszelkie sole odpowiedzialne za wykwity, jak również umożliwiają szybkie osuszenie muru po jego namoknięciu.

Zaprawa wyraźnie słabsza od budulca, porowata, przyczepna i szczelna na styku cegła/zaprawa to czynniki odpowiedzialne za trwałą, nie przemakającą elewację bez wykwitów.

Jednak murowanie na szerokość cegły czyli 12cm powoduje że mur jest wiotki. Murowanie na zaprawie wapiennej jest obarczone dużym ryzykiem ze względu na szybkość wznoszenia - kiedy to zaprawa wapienna jeszcze nie związała a mur obciążany jest kolejnymi warstwami cegieł. Przy 12 cm dochodzi problem wiotkości.

Zdecydowałem się na zaprawę 1:2:9 (cement: wapno: piasek)

Przeczesując internet natknąłem się na angielską stronę poświęconą konserwacji, a dokładniej na artykuł o dodawaniu cementu do zapraw wapiennych. 
Okazuje się że były wykonywane badania nad zaprawą cementową wapienną które wykazały że zaprawa 1:2:9 jest jednym słowem kiepska.
Przy zawartości cementu w ilości 33% wapna zachodzi duże prawdopodobieństwo migracji i zapychania cementem porów utworzonych przez wapno. Prowadzi to do niskiej odporności na zamarzanie, szczelności muru, powstawania wykwitów, jak również uniemożliwia powietrzne wiązanie wapna.
Przy zawartości 25% i poniżej do zapychania dochodziło zawsze.
Konkluzja w artykule jest taka że aby zapewnić wstępne chemiczne wiązanie należy dać ok. 5% cementu odnośnie wapna. Zaprawa 1:1:6 też jest dobra ale zbyt mocna.
Przemyślałem sprawę i wykombinowałem mieszankę:
- 2 części cementu Aalborg White 52,5R – niskoalkaliczny biały cement (w castoramie dostępny pod postacią CEKOL Biały cement)
- 7części moczonego wapna (Bielik)
- 27 części piachu
- 10% wagowo w stosunku do cementu pigment Ferrokolor Ochra
- 0,6% wagowo w stosunku do cementu dodatek opuźniający wiązanie i napowietrzający Betostat

Chemia dodana w ilości minimalnej aby zapewnić minimalną porowatość zaprawy.

Zacząłem od poszukiwać odpowiedniego kruszywa. I tu okazała się problem. Wszędzie na składach mają kruszywo 0-2. Znalezienie kruszywa płukanego 0-4 graniczy z cudem. Można zrobić samemu mieszankę z piasku 0-2 i drobnego żwirku 1-3 (ma najwięcej frakcji 2-4) ale wychodzi drogo ze względu na żwirek i problematycznie z powodu konieczności mieszania.

Szukałem więc dalej. Pojechałem do składu gdzie czekało na mnie pół wiaderka na próbę piasku 0-4 płukanego kopanego szarego– którego nigdy jeszcze nie brali – z kopalni Utex Terra. Zrobiłem próby z dodatkiem pigmentu Ferrokolor „Ochra”. Wyszła bardzo fajna zaprawa choć trochę ciężka do pracy.

Jednak koniecznie chciałem czegoś żółtego aby ograniczyć albo wyeliminować pigment.
Pojechałem więc do Kotlarni gdzie dostałem piękną mieszankę 0-4mm.
Okazała się ona jednak za gruba. Fugi nie sposób było zatrzeć, wypadały kamyczki, nie dało się nią pracować.

Kolejne spostrzeżenie – gruby piasek nie ma prawie żadnego wpływu na kolor. Wapno mocno tonuje pigment.

I jedna podstawowa sprawa. Cegły nasiąkliwe muszą być dobrze namoczone.

Wróciłem więc do piachu szarego Utex terra.
Zakupiłem wapno Lhoist Classic – które okazało się bardzo kremowe.
Próbki były wykonane na wapnie Bielik które jest białe. Teraz zrobię jeszcze 2 próby na nowym wapnie i zobaczę czy trzeba dać pigment.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

I tak sobie dach powstaje. Jak widać samemu z ojcem robota idzie powoli. Tym bardziej że obróbki robione są z grubsza pilarką mieczową i na wymiar heblem oraz dłutkiem, bądź też pilarką tarczową na wymiar. Drewno przez 2,5 roku leżenia nieźle się pokręciło także każdy zamek był niestety do skorygowania o krzywiznę elementu. Stwierdziłem że lepiej będzie dopasować zamki niż zbierać ogromne ilości strugiem. Gdyby drewno było świeże z tartaku takich problemów by ne było. 2 krokwie narożne dość potężnie się skręciły ponieważ końcówki wystawały ze sztapla. Jedną krokiew trzeba było dość mocno zheblować a drugą odkręcić co nie było łatwe. Trzeba je było solidnie zamocować do płatwi i murłat za pomocą łączników krokwiowo-płatwiowych oraz wkrętów 260x10 talerzykowych co by przy odkręcaniu gradów nie powyrywało. A i tak na na jednym zamku na szyszce z połączenia na styk zrobiła się z jednej strony szpara na 2 mm. W zasadzie wyszło to prawie idealnie. Teraz pozostały krokwie i kleszcze z czym już nie będzie większego problemu bo co innego prostować krokiew o przekroju 16x22 a, 9x18.
Miłego oglądania.

----------


## jendrulakowalski



----------


## jendrulakowalski

Kolejna porcja zdjęć.

Kontrłaty modrzewiowe pomalowane tratjarą czyli olej lniany, terpentyna balsamiczna, smoła sosnowa 1:1:1 - stara szwedzka receptura.
Po to bym nie musiał ich wymieniać po zimie - zamierzam zostawić krycie wstępne papą do następnego sezonu.



Część nadbitki pomalowana jak i końcówki krokwi tym samym.



Kulawki - czyli krokwie oparte na krokwi narożnej. Najkrótsze wniesione do środka aby w razie niepogody mieć co do roboty.



Tyle zrobione. Może i powoli idzie ale drzewo jest pokręcone i trzeba korygować zamki o krzywiznę tych mocno pokręconych kawałków a mniej brzuchate/ skręcone odkręcać i heblować.





W sobotę wymurowałem w 2 godziny 2 warstwy pustaków wentylacyjnych i spalinowego plus 3 warstwy cegły coby mieć do czego papę z wstępnego krycia przygrzać. Murowanie wokół już położonych pustaków z wyrysowanymi liniami poziomów kolejnych warstw ponad połacią dachu idzie o wiele szybciej niż obmurowywanie komina przy izolacji do waserwogi (poziomicy) i jego kotwienie do muru nośnego.



Spieprzony szczyt. Nie tak miało być jak na zdjęciach. Każda krokiew narożna była naciągana. Jedna była wybitnie skręcona dlatego postanowiłem wyrównać jej górną powierzchnię i nie bawić się w odkręcania. Podczas korygowania zamku w kalenicy tak mi się pokiełbasiło że zapomniałem uwzględnić fakt że krokiew jest z heblowana w szczycie ok 3cm i nacięcie zrobiłem pod zbyt ostrym kątem. Z kolei w innej krokwi narożnej pomyliło mi się i zrobiłem zamek odwrotnie. Dlatego postanowiłem ściąć zamki a płatew kalenicową dać na styk. 











A miało być tak:



Jedna połączenie trochę źle wyrysowałem:



A drugie podczas odkręcania krokwi nieco się rozszczelniło:



Reszta bez zarzutu.
Chyba....  :tongue: 

















Połączenia jak widać wzmocnione a to z tego względu żeby przy prostowaniu krokwi nie skręcić przy okapie i nie wyrwać Spaxa. Również dlatego że ostatnio przeszły u nas wichury i niektórym dachu pościągały z murów. Okap jest dość mocno wysunięty, kąt nachylenia połaci niewielki bo 25st więc czemu by nie dodać blach też z tego powodu.
Podczas budowy domu można sobie pozwolić na spieprzenie wszystkiego oprócz kanalizacji podposadzkowej, fundamentów, murów, stropu i dachu. Resztę można sknocić  :yes: 











Budowę sponsoruje firma Spax i Simpson Strong-Tie



(Chciałbym)

Nie mam pojęcia dlaczego do kulawek nie kupiłem Spaxów z łbem talerzykowym.


A oto sprzęt do prostowania:







Gówniana podciągarka która nie powinna być w ogóle w obrocie.
Dwa ściski Irwin i jeden ciesielski Bessey.
I RÓRA

Jak widać na zdjęciu był niezły ubaw z odkręcaniem modrzewiowej krokwi narożnej o przekroju 22x16...





Przykład 2 pięknie skręconych krokiew które odkręcę dopiero po zamocowaniu deski czołowej i nadbitki żeby ich nie wyrwać z murłaty albo skręcić przy okapie:









No i wciągareczka:



To tyle.

----------


## aiki

???

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jesteś tam ?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Jestem

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jetem ? Jestem ???
A gdzie są zawieszone plany budowlane na ten rok ?
Nie wspomnę, że nie uwierzę, że przez 3 miesiące, to Waści, od ostatniego porządnego wpisu nic nie zrobiłeś !

----------


## gp69

Czy masz już jakieś konkretne wnioski dotyczące receptury na zaprawę do cegieł na elewację ?

----------

